# Any one else hoping to get pregnant in March?



## Hanskiz

Hi all,
I had an EPRC yesterday and am hoping to atart TTC as soon as I feel better - so ideally getting a BFP in March - anyone care to join me on this journey??

:thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I had my d&c done a week ago. I took a HPT on Friday - 2 days after the surgery (which would be a week from when I started bleeding) and it was still pretty positive. :growlmad: I took one this morning and it's definitely lighter thank GOODNESS! Have you decided when you will check to see when you'll get a BFN? I NEVER thought I'd be looking forward to a BFN but I am now! 

Also, last night was the first night in almost a month that I actually WANTED to :sex: with my husband- but the doc has that 2 week guideline so I am going to wait until next week. I didn't think I would want to be intimate so soon- but I do... so I feel ready! A March + would be wonnnnnnnnnnnnderful! 

:dust:


----------



## wannabe mam

Hi hun,
So sorry for your loss hun, having your EPRC just yesterday as well it is such an emotional time. I think focusing on TTC will help you through this awful time, just dont put to much pressure on yourself.
In answer to your question - YES! I would love a BFP this March especially as it will have been 1 year since my loss last March.
Good luck hun and I look forward to hearing about your journey xx


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello ladies,

Great to have some company!
I shall be doing a HPT in two weeks and assuming it is negative and I feel up to it we shall make a start then...
Obviously it's wildly optimistic to think I'll get pregnant straight away but no harm in a little optimism!
I've not found it difficult to fall in the past - and I feel very lucky - so here's to some GOOD news in a few weeks....
Good luck - my fingers are crossed for you.
:thumbup:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, sorry for your losses, my heart goes out to you xxx :hugs:

I soooooo want to get my bfp in march!!! Am sooo excited!! Just hope dh up for some fun! He been a bit strange with the old bd'ing thing after my m/c's, so this month im not gona tell him wen im ov'ing and just jump on him instead! Am sure he will guess wot im upto tho! Lol!:wacko:

Good luck girls n lotsa babydust!!!!:happydance:


----------



## xSamanthax

So sorry for everyones losses :hugs:

I had a natural MC that started on the 13 of Jan and i got my AF on the 18th of Feb, so as soon as i've finished bleeding we will be TTC, I ordered some cheap OPKs that arrived today so heres hoping for a BFP! 

:dust: for you all :hugs:


----------



## Flowerbaby

I promised myself i wudnt opk this month but went out and bought some today! Lol! I just cant resist poas as many times as i can!!!! xx finga's x'd for our march bfp's xxx:hugs:


----------



## Gem09

Me!!!!

Sorry for all your losses!

Once AF out of the way will be definately TCC!
Need to buy some opk's but seem expensive in shops, will have to try ebay!

Baby dust to us all!! xxx


----------



## Coltsmommy

Me me me!!! I should be ovulating around DS's 8th birthday, hopefully it will be lucky and make him a big brother!


----------



## LiSa2010

ME TOO!! I want to get a :bfp: in March!!!!

so sorry for your losses. this is my 3rd cycle after m/c in Oct 2010. I am testing on March 15 or so depending on when I O, I have a 12day LP (lutheal phase). I usually O around CD13-CD15. today is CD9. will also be following SMEP this cycle, using Instead Softcups after :sex:, drinking Ruby Red Grapefruit juice for fertile CM, Mucinex to thin out CM, taking my prenatals, and I think that's about it... what are you ladies doing to get your March :bfp:?

FXd we get our March :bfp:!

:hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Ok, let's just pass around a BFP for everyone!!!! :winkwink: That'd be super awesome! :)

babyhopes2011~ I definitely agree that it's best to not tell your DH when you get a positive OPK- in January when I did get preggo- when it was "time" .. my DH had performance anxiety- we thankfully managed to "get there" .. but I know for future that only I (and you ladies!) will know when we get that nice + OPK! 

LiSa2010~ I haven't read much about the ruby red grapefruit juice.. does it taste good??

What I plan on doing- I plan on doing exactly what I did in January honestly. We DID use Clomid and an IUI - that will have to wait at least 3 cycles before that can be introduced again- but hopefully we won't need to go there! BUT- I made sure we BD'd EVERY SINGLE DAY from cd9-the day after O.. that was FUN! - and tiring! lol .. I also plan on taking the mucinex/guaifenisin and also making sure my DH takes it too bc it can help sperm.. and also making sure DH and I take all of our vitamins consistently.

What are your ladies thoughts on baby aspirin after having a miscarriage?? My doc said it wasn't necessary as I only have had 1 miscarriage- but geeeeeeeesh- I do NOT want to ever go through this again ...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hmmmm....i like the sound of the ruby red grapefruit juice! I mite try some of that, how much are you drinking a day??? Im gona opk, take my folic acid and calcium and :sex: before, during and after ov, yeah right in my dreams i can imagine my dh saying!! Lol! xx


----------



## Hanskiz

I reckon we'll just have a lot of sex! I was thinking about getting some pre seed too.. anyone tried that?
To be honest both this last pregnancy and my DD were 'one hit wonders' so I'm really just hoping that we live up to our previous record! 
Both of those happened when I was tracking CM and it really does seem to work!
Just got to get through the next couple of weeks before even making a start - very frustrating - but I don't want to risk infection and think it's wise to let myself heal a bit. 
Good luck all!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey holly, i was thinkin of taking baby aspirin?? I just dont know wen to start? im having routine bloods and investigations at min as im 35 n had 2 m/ c's so am waiting on my results first i think. Another 7 weeks to go yet til we get them!! I think i may ring my gp once i get my bfp n see if he would advise it..im sure he will say no!! It does sound like it works though for some ppl. Yeah am defo not telling dh this month, will be telling you guys and thats it! Got a couple of nights out/meals planned wen im due ov so will put him off the scent then at least i wont be sat in at home climbing the walls knowing its ov time and hes not showing any interest! Dh isnt up for bd'ing in demand!! Ha ha ha so thats my cunning plan!!!:happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hanskiz said:


> I reckon we'll just have a lot of sex! I was thinking about getting some pre seed too.. anyone tried that?
> To be honest both this last pregnancy and my DD were 'one hit wonders' so I'm really just hoping that we live up to our previous record!
> Both of those happened when I was tracking CM and it really does seem to work!
> Just got to get through the next couple of weeks before even making a start - very frustrating - but I don't want to risk infection and think it's wise to let myself heal a bit.
> Good luck all!!

Oh i know how you feel hun and i agree that it is wise to give yourself a bit of healing time! Both my pg's were one hit wonders too! Am just hoping March will be our month as we not really tried over last 4 months, jst nd to catch dh at right time then hoping the 'one hit wonder' kicks in again for us n we get our bfp, a sticky one this time!!! Good luck honey...sticky babydust to all xxxx:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

hollyw79 said:


> LiSa2010~ I haven't read much about the ruby red grapefruit juice.. does it taste good??

 I like the taste of it. some people have said that it's bitter tasting so they add lemon juice to it or sugar. I buy the ruby red one cuz it's much much sweeter than the regular juice... if you buy some, make sure that it says, "not from concentrate", Tropicana makes it and that's the one I'm drinking.



babyhopes2011 said:


> Hmmmm....i like the sound of the ruby red grapefruit juice! I mite try some of that, how much are you drinking a day??? Im gona opk, take my folic acid and calcium and :sex: before, during and after ov, yeah right in my dreams i can imagine my dh saying!! Lol! xx

 They say only drink 1 cup as it is acidic and this is bad for the :spermy:s. Only drink it up to O day.



Hanskiz said:


> I reckon we'll just have a lot of sex! I was thinking about getting some pre seed too.. anyone tried that?
> To be honest both this last pregnancy and my DD were 'one hit wonders' so I'm really just hoping that we live up to our previous record!
> Both of those happened when I was tracking CM and it really does seem to work!
> Just got to get through the next couple of weeks before even making a start - very frustrating - but I don't want to risk infection and think it's wise to let myself heal a bit.
> Good luck all!!

 I've never tried preseed but heard lots of good things about it..they also have another lubricant called Conceive Plus and women on here swear by it...



babyhopes2011 said:


> Hey holly, i was thinkin of taking baby aspirin?? I just dont know wen to start? im having routine bloods and investigations at min as im 35 n had 2 m/ c's so am waiting on my results first i think. Another 7 weeks to go yet til we get them!! I think i may ring my gp once i get my bfp n see if he would advise it..im sure he will say no!! It does sound like it works though for some ppl. Yeah am defo not telling dh this month, will be telling you guys and thats it! Got a couple of nights out/meals planned wen im due ov so will put him off the scent then at least i wont be sat in at home climbing the walls knowing its ov time and hes not showing any interest! Dh isnt up for bd'ing in demand!! Ha ha ha so thats my cunning plan!!!:happydance:

 I've read that baby aspirin is a "can't hurt" type of thing. I took it the whole cycle but I've read that you should only take it up to O... 

good luck ladies!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

I never tell hubby when Im Oing cuz he says, "its too much pressure" LOL LOL so I just seduce him when it's time.... :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz- lots of sex miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight work :haha: I think that's the first order of business on the menu!! :rofl: I haven't tried preseed but I DO recommend the guaifenisin to help the CM AND the sperm. 

This is a GREAT article: 

https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm

babyhopes2011~ I've heard a few different ways of taking the baby aspirin. One of my good friends lost 2 babies and her doc put her on it with the whole "it can't hurt- MIGHT help" .. she took it from cd1 throughout her whole pregnancy until the last month- the last month she stopped before delivery. She carried that healthy baby to term- she is now pregnant AGAIN 9 months after her last one was born and is 12 weeks along and still taking the baby aspirin. I also know some ladies that just took it from cd1-O. Personally- I am not really using it for 'conception' so much - more as to sustain the pregnancy so I would plan on taking it until 7-8 months for myself. 

I know some docs say no but COUNTLESS fertility specialists put their patients on it- that to ME says something. I've thought about even taking it every other day- just to help- I really don't think it will hurt- as long as it's baby aspirin. I will do WHATEVER I can to prevent this so I am prettttty sure I am going to this time around. 

LiSa2010~ thanks for the advice on the grapefruit juice- I am going to give it a whirlsy! :thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

I've never heard of this... Is it supposed to help prevent m/c? I might give it a go... Anyone got any useful links? I'm gonna google it right now!


----------



## hollyw79

It's one of those things that "MIGHT" help... but they don't know for sure. Supposedly it thins the blood and makes sure enough is flowing to the baby. I've read a ton of different links and they all say pretty much that it is undecided if it can or can't help. I just know my good friend used/uses it now and has had 2 healthy pregnancies after 2 miscarriages- plus a few ladies over in the assisted conception posting section have as well.


----------



## Samantha675

I sure hope to. I miscarried on January 27th. I know I ovulated around the 9th of Feb, so now I am just waiting on my period so we can start the next cycle!


----------



## vonz

i sure hope so too, but i mced on 21feb so im dont think i can make it in time for march, or even get a 2011 baby. :(


----------



## BabyDreamer82

Oooohhh can I join you?!!
I would LOVE a BFP in march!!
I am still recovering from a D&C on 2nd Feb, they didnt get it all & ended I up passing a crap load of clots on 11th - my wedding day :growlmad: & then passed a piece of tissue a few days later. I now been given the all clear but Im still waiting for a rash from all the sanitary pads to disappear :dohh: 
We had been ttc since Feb 10 & I think it all kinda 'consumed' me, so we will be taking a much more laid back approach - at least thats what I'll tell dh :winkwink:


----------



## trixie79

ooh im glad to see this thread....im with you too...im on cd1 the:witch: came today. my cycles since my loss have been 35 days and 28 days with a luteal phase this time of 10/11 days ish.

i had bacterial vaginitis which caused my loss, the doc wants me to take antibiotics during my next pregnancy and im supposed to be getting a Shirodkar cerclage as a percaution...mind you im on the waitinglist to get this and im supposed to be NOT preggers before getting it.....

anyone else had this done????

:angel::angel::angel: shauna, aine and caitlin 22/12/10 + 24/12/10
forever in my heart

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsWilson8810

i too am hoping for a BFP in march.. I had my D&C a week ago due to MMC at 9wks, baby stopped growing at 6wks... I used OPK and preseed last time and got pregnant on the first try, very suprising as Dr told hubby that he couldnt have kids. Maybe im just lucky but hubby is more then willing to BD whenever i want, he'd probably do it everyday if i was up to it lol.


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello ladies, how are you all feeling?
I'm desperately trying to be positive.. I had a real wobble this morning as went to my local playgroup and was congratulated on my pregnancy. I burst into tears. It was very embarrassing and has made me feel really miserable. I've been really trying to hold it together for my little girl but finding it hard. 
Having said all that I also went and bought some pregnacare conception vitamins... I'm a bit all over the place to be honest!
Has anyone else experienced a massive hormonal drop a couple of days after ERPC? I was ok yesterday but today has not been easy. It feels just like the baby blues - only worse. 
ANYWAY, enough rambling I hope you're all feeling positive about getting pregnant this month.... :thumbup:

Good luck one and all....... x


----------



## Miss_C

Hi ladies I think I would like to join you, we lost our little ziggy on 6th Feb and am now waiting for the witch so we can commence operation bring back ziggy! I have never wanted the witch to arrive so badly in all my life, not quite ready for her yet as I believe you need at least 20 days of no bleeding for your first AF to be considered a real one. I have all my opk's hpt's, new chart ready to go and a new thermometer!!

I just did a silly calculation thing and worked out the following. if my hcg levels went to zero the day after I stopped bleeding and my new cycle is the same length as before ie 26 days and I O on cd12 and using the 266 day pregnancy timeline then an edd would be 20th Dec hubby's birthday.

I have too much time on my hands me thinks!!


----------



## NatashaZ

Holly- I had my D&C on Tuesday and am on the 2 week wait for sex as well. My OH and I actually felt "normal" today, but want to wait until when the doc said it'd be safe so not to complicate things. But we are absolutely going to try for a March BFP.

I am on board with everyone, good luck to all of us!!


----------



## Hanskiz

NatashaZ - I had mine on Tuesday too. I totally agree that the 2 ww for sex (although frustrating) is necessary. Complications are the last thing we all need. How are you feeling now?


----------



## lintu

I would love one, even though never wanted a december baby! 

Still waiting for my first AF after ERPC in jan and have been DTD like rabbits, making up for no sex drive for 9 weeks! :winkwink: 

I want to try to NTNP but I know I'm not going to manage that one :haha: already started back on grapefruit juice, guess we will see how things go xxx

Good luck everyone


----------



## lintu

Hanskiz said:


> Hello ladies, how are you all feeling?
> I'm desperately trying to be positive.. I had a real wobble this morning as went to my local playgroup and was congratulated on my pregnancy. I burst into tears. It was very embarrassing and has made me feel really miserable. I've been really trying to hold it together for my little girl but finding it hard.
> Having said all that I also went and bought some pregnacare conception vitamins... I'm a bit all over the place to be honest!
> Has anyone else experienced a massive hormonal drop a couple of days after ERPC? I was ok yesterday but today has not been easy. It feels just like the baby blues - only worse.
> ANYWAY, enough rambling I hope you're all feeling positive about getting pregnant this month.... :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck one and all....... x

:hugs: iv been exactly the same huni, one min laughing, the next floods or tears, my poor hubby says I'm giving him whiplash with my mood swings, but things are settling down xxx


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ the hormonal drop thing is normal- went through it- and I am actively going through it! I feel VERY up and down- I can be laughing one minute and then 5 minutes later feel :cry: I know it's hard :hugs:

Miss_C~ out of curiosity- are you counting cd1 as the first day of no bleeding?? I am trying to figure myself out!! Yesterday was the 1st day of NO bleeding or spotting (would be 9 days since d&c) :happydance: so would you count that as cd1??? I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE a December EDD! I had my son in August and being 9 months preggo in Florida summer - yuck! :haha:

NatashaZ~ I might be a bad girl and be intimate with my DH a few days before the 2 weeks is up.. only by a couple days- but still :) 

lintu~ do you think actual grapefruit is helpful too or just the juice??? I have some in my fridge and I am ready to start drinking it too! :thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

Thanks Lintu and Holly... so reasuring to know I'm not a weirdo! 

Actually feel much much better today. Bleeding had got much less - I passed a big clot (sorry TMI) last night and almost immediately felt better so I think that's what was casuing all the pain yesterday. I am basically spotting now and no pain to speak of. 

Getting excited about jumping back on the wagon now....:thumbup:

I think I'll still wait until at least 10 days are up (if the bleeding stops) and I've got a negative hpt until DTD, but I'm looking forward to it now I think and beginning to feel more positive about the possibility of another pregnancy. 

Thanks for the support ladies...

Baby dust xxxx


----------



## Samantha675

Woo Hoo the :witch: arrived last night before I went to bed. I don't think I have been this happy to start my period in years! T- two weeks to baby making!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ I am glad you're feeling better! :hugs: I am pretty much in the same boat as you.. I JUST had my first day of no spotting or bleeding yesterday and so far none today *KNOCK ON WOOD* so PRAYING that it's over! I took a HPT on Wednesday and it was still + .. so I will try on Monday and see how it looks and if it's all clear- then I'm grabbing my hubby! :winkwink:

Samantha675~ that is awesome that AF came! How long did it take for you to get it?? I can't WAIT for mine to come- I wonder when it will.. do you think it will come roughly 4 weeks after the first start of bleeding or from the finish of bleeding?


----------



## Samantha675

hollyw79 said:


> Hanskiz~ I am glad you're feeling better! :hugs: I am pretty much in the same boat as you.. I JUST had my first day of no spotting or bleeding yesterday and so far none today *KNOCK ON WOOD* so PRAYING that it's over! I took a HPT on Wednesday and it was still + .. so I will try on Monday and see how it looks and if it's all clear- then I'm grabbing my hubby! :winkwink:
> 
> Samantha675~ that is awesome that AF came! How long did it take for you to get it?? I can't WAIT for mine to come- I wonder when it will.. do you think it will come roughly 4 weeks after the first start of bleeding or from the finish of bleeding?


I started bleeding on January 27th. I was about 6w 4d. I started noticing some ovulation sighs around the 8th of Feb and did an OPK on the morning of the 9th and it was positive, so I think my LH surge was the evening before (typical for me). Before the miscarriage I was on a 26-7 day cycle, this time I had a 29 day cycle. So just a bit longer.

It is different for everyone. It took 2 of my friends 2 months before their cycles came back. My mother and another friend had theirs come back immediately like I have.


----------



## NatashaZ

Hanskiz said:


> NatashaZ - I had mine on Tuesday too. I totally agree that the 2 ww for sex (although frustrating) is necessary. Complications are the last thing we all need. How are you feeling now?

I'm sorry for both our losses :( 
I actually feel pretty normal, physically. I haven't bled since Tuesday evening, and by Wednesday I felt as I did pre-pregnancy, except for my breasts feeling very sore (but nausea and exhaustion gone). How do you feel?


----------



## Hanskiz

Glad to hear your recovery has been so quick. That's great news :thumbup:

I was feeling much better yesterday during the day but in the evening the pain and bleeding picked up again. I think it's just because I've not actually been able to have a rest since the surgery as I've been looking after my daughter. I think I'm going to take Monday and Tuesday off work (whilst she is at childminders) to give myslef a chance to actually rest and recover a bit!!

Emotionally I'm ok (mostly). It's a bit of a rollercoaster still but I feel more positive every day and less and less angry about what has happened. Yes, it is terribly unfair but life IS unfair and I have so much to be thankful for and happy about that I can't stay cross forever!

I've started with my prenatal vitamins again and am drinking Green tea and eating super healithly - this is giving me something to think about and making me look to the future and not back to the things I can't change.

Here's to some BFP's int he next month.......

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NatashaZ

Hanskiz said:


> Glad to hear your recovery has been so quick. That's great news :thumbup:
> 
> I was feeling much better yesterday during the day but in the evening the pain and bleeding picked up again. I think it's just because I've not actually been able to have a rest since the surgery as I've been looking after my daughter. I think I'm going to take Monday and Tuesday off work (whilst she is at childminders) to give myslef a chance to actually rest and recover a bit!!
> 
> Emotionally I'm ok (mostly). It's a bit of a rollercoaster still but I feel more positive every day and less and less angry about what has happened. Yes, it is terribly unfair but life IS unfair and I have so much to be thankful for and happy about that I can't stay cross forever!
> 
> I've started with my prenatal vitamins again and am drinking Green tea and eating super healithly - this is giving me something to think about and making me look to the future and not back to the things I can't change.
> 
> Here's to some BFP's int he next month.......
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:


You and I think alike :) I started my prenatals again too and am eating as healthy as I can. I think my recovery was fast because I took 2 days off, and only had to go to short meetings on Thurs and Fri, so really I haven't been moving around much. I don't go back to work until Tuesday and am sure I will be 100% better by then. 

Keep looking to the future!! :hugs2:


----------



## wantingagirl

Me!!! I want to get pregnant again as soon as possible. I started miscarrying 3 days ago and super gutted. I was ttc for 16 months and was so over the moon and then at 5weeks 4 days I started spotting I couldnt believe it! I really want my sticky bean. Im testing with hpt every day and the line is getting lighter thankfully cant believe I want a bfn! I got 30 opk's off ebay for £4 so will use them once no line on hpt 

Good luck everyone 

xxx


----------



## lintu

hollyw79 said:


> lintu~ do you think actual grapefruit is helpful too or just the juice??? I have some in my fridge and I am ready to start drinking it too! :thumbup:

not too sure hun, the juice deffo helped me last time xx it is an aquired taste tho :haha::haha: got a little addicted to the stuff last time round


----------



## Hanskiz

What is this meant to help with? I'm intrigued....


----------



## lintu

it's meant to help EWCM, worked wonders for mine


----------



## Hanskiz

Wow. I'm gonna get me some of that! I really like Grapefruit juice too!


----------



## LeeC

Yep, I'm hoping for a BFP March/April.
Sticky baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Baby_Dust

xSamanthax said:


> So sorry for everyones losses :hugs:
> 
> I had a natural MC that started on the 13 of Jan and i got my AF on the 18th of Feb, so as soon as i've finished bleeding we will be TTC, I ordered some cheap OPKs that arrived today so heres hoping for a BFP!
> 
> :dust: for you all :hugs:

Hi Damantha, 

we have exactly the same dates! My natural MC started the 13th and i got AF 18th Feb too

Good luck for both of us getting BFP in March!


----------



## Baby_Dust

Goood luck to everyone! 

Thanks for the advice on grapefruit juice :)

Im hoping for a march BFP, it OH 30th on 25th so hoping Af does show and can test on his Birthday :D


----------



## xSamanthax

Baby_Dust said:


> Hi Damantha,
> 
> we have exactly the same dates! My natural MC started the 13th and i got AF 18th Feb too
> 
> Good luck for both of us getting BFP in March!

Oh wow what are the chances of that happening?! Sending you lots of :dust: hun, hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## jacksmom

Just got a second BFN. Here's to hoping for a March baby!!!!


----------



## jojo23

best of luck ladies xxx


----------



## lintu

jacksmom said:


> Just got a second BFN. Here's to hoping for a March baby!!!!

Ditto hun xxx


----------



## spellfairy

Baby_Dust said:


> xSamanthax said:
> 
> 
> So sorry for everyones losses :hugs:
> 
> I had a natural MC that started on the 13 of Jan and i got my AF on the 18th of Feb, so as soon as i've finished bleeding we will be TTC, I ordered some cheap OPKs that arrived today so heres hoping for a BFP!
> 
> :dust: for you all :hugs:
> 
> Hi Damantha,
> 
> we have exactly the same dates! My natural MC started the 13th and i got AF 18th Feb too
> 
> Good luck for both of us getting BFP in March!Click to expand...

i too had mc 13 and af 17-18 feb . i m hoping for a march bfp. have any of you two ov yet?


----------



## TTC Again

Hi - can I join you? Since it didn't happen for February, on to March! Hoping for a December 2011 baby now. Can we make it in for this year? That would be wonderful. I'm on CD2 today. Had blood drawn this morning and an US at my RE. Scheduled for HSG on Thursday, so hopefully that will be clean and we'll be good to go for TTC this cycle. Fingers crossed!

Much luck to all!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi can I join,
This will be my 3rd cycle after mmc Nov... :hugs:


----------



## lintu

my :bfp: isnt looking good for March, drs rang today I have a bloody inection after my ERPC.

God will this never end


----------



## laura_2010

ooh sorry hun....:hugs: better supose to get rid so your better after x


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hi Spellfairy, 

I think i'm due to ov either thurs or friday! :)

How about you? 

Fx'd for this month! :)


----------



## SMFirst

Hi all

Feels weird to say but today I am happy to see that AF has arrived - so CD1 for me today! 

This is my first cycle after my MMC in Jan 2011 (had medical management on Jan 31 so I guess that started the cycles again, and hopefully they will be regular!)

Anyway, for me to get a BFP in March would really be a surprise and a miracle but I might as well hope for the best :) (It would be the very end of March before I test anyway)

But we aren't going to try all that hard as I'd really like to keep things stress-free.. I think I am not even going to make a ticker because I don't want to be reminded of what day I'm on.. (for now)

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## spellfairy

Baby dust, i usually ov on day 20 plus but after reading that after first AF after a MC that ov comes early i started to do OPKs i must admit i only done one sat i think maybe sunday (not as reg as last month which i was doing two a day) so anyways today i feel crampie and sore boobs and achie so i done one tonight and its got aline, not as dark as the control line so i guess it will be darker tomorrow. Thank god my oh was pestering me yest lol and i wont see him til wednsday so i am going to have to do some teasing to get him to drive 3 hours tomorrow night because of work:(. Jump over into op xmas baby also. do you want a ttc buddy:) x


----------



## spellfairy

oh forgot to say iam about day 12 so thats wayyyy early for me... even if the test line is darker tomorrow or next day thats still a week and more early! In a way iam delighted as i should get a longer lutuel phase. Maybe the pretnatal vits i took last month done me good:) and the little egg and seed under the moon light (shhhh a bit crazy but il do anything to get a xmas baby)


----------



## Cornish

Wow lots of positive thoughts for March conceptions! Im hoping to TTC asap following an ERPC on 21.2 and losing baby at 12 weeks. Lots of you have mentioned a 2 week wait - I wasnt advised of any wait, is this right???! I was just told to wait to stop bleeding, which I have already. Grapefruit juice sounds like a great thing to drink - thanks for the tip.
Lots of :hugs: and well wishes to you all.


----------



## Hanskiz

Positive thoughts indeed! I love reading this thread.... Here's hoping that in a month's time we'll have some BFP's.

:flower:


----------



## Cornish

I seem to be following you around on thread Hanskiz!
I hope you are feeling well today? My bleeding has all stopped and just the pains to get through now before I start again!x


----------



## Hanskiz

That's great to hear Cornish. :thumbup:

My bleeding is tapering off now.. more like spotting so I'm hoping to be back on track by the weekend. :happydance:

Looks like our dates and circumstances are pretty similar so here's to ovulation and successful BDing! 

:hugs:


----------



## Cornish

:happydance:for you.
Lots of positive ovulation thoughts for us. :hugs:


----------



## spellfairy

baby dust how are you... My Ov line is still faded :( iam going to do another soon and my OH has said he will travel tonight to see me but means i wont see him til thursday or friday. If my line is still very dark maybe i should leave it til tomorrow. See i read that some women do just get Faded lines and i also heard internet cheapies dont give a long time to egg is released! hmmmm ???? any ideas or tips


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:my lines are still faint... Wen u do to ovulate... They are better than yesterday... but i think they will be pos tomroow..


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies...i agree, there is so much positive attitudes on this thread...I think i am ahead of all you ladies as I am on CD14 or 15... do you ladies count spotting as CD1 or the day of actual bleeding as CD1? I've read that first day of actual bleeding is CD1 so Im a little confused as to what cycle day to call today...I usually O anywhere from CD13-15. this is my 3rd cycle after m/c in Oct and really really want a Turkey or Xmas baby...

baby dust and baby glue to all of us!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Baby glue... he he he!

I could definitely do with some of that... helps to make the baby dust stick. :flower:

I don't know about the spotting/actual bleeding thing in regards to cycles. I'm fairly sure I've always counted it from spotting, but actually usually my af comes in with a bang anyway so spotting not so much of an issue. Don't really know!

I don't think it matters as long as you manage to DTD as much as possible in the 'window' you give yourself the best possible chance. 

I really hope all the PMA pays off and we get our gluey ones! :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010~ from what I understand, cd1 should be the day you actually start bleeding- not just minor spotting. I've read a ton of different places stating that. Luckily I usually start spotting and bleeding all on the same day. 

Goodness- the first month is a HUGE mess after a m/c- I have no clue as to WHAT is going on... is the mc considered a cycle? (SIGH) so many questions! I am just winging it this month until my 1st AF comes and if I get a sticky BFP- that would be awesome. I *finally* have a negative HPT after 2 weeks post d&c.


----------



## LiSa2010

okay so if I go by the actual day of bleed that would be Feb16 and today is CD14...so I DTD on cds 9, 11 (PM - 2x), and 13 (AM/PM). I think Im still looking good... FXd.. I feel warmer today like Im coming down with something.. I woke up with a sore throat and kind of still have it but it's not all that bad... 

thank you ladies... hoping we all get our :bfp: 

:hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Hi Ladies, can I join? I will be entering the tww in about 5 days. BD'D on cd1, cd5, cd7 and cd12 and have had positive ov signs although i didnt do opk's..This is my first cycle trying after waiting 6mos following my 2nd loss. GL everyone. :)


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello and welcome Essie... I'm just a couple of days behind you..


----------



## LiSa2010

essie0828 said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join? I will be entering the tww in about 5 days. BD'D on cd1, cd5, cd7 and cd12 and have had positive ov signs although i didnt do opk's..This is my first cycle trying after waiting 6mos following my 2nd loss. GL everyone. :)

hi essie,
so sorry about our loss... hoping this is your cycle...

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lintu

had some ovulation type pains today :shrug: not too sure what they were? dont really know where im up to, its driving me bonkers


----------



## baileykenz

hi can i join u girls..
had d and c friday..
wasnt told about 2week wait just untill bleeding stops and it has..
and dtd tonight bit worried now :(
thought it was ok cos no pain or loss


----------



## hollyw79

lintu~ that is how I feel- WHO KNOWS what is going on. I've ready you can have a lot of CM after a m/c and WOW~ I've NEVER had so much!!! It's unreal- and who knows when 1st AF will come or what is going on in there! 

baileykenz~ welcome! :) I wouldn't worry TOO much about DTD with your DH~ I think it's more of a precautionary measure... and your bleeding stopped.. so I wouldn't be too concerned. Just keep a close eye on how you feel and do whatever feels best for you. I waited about 11 days post d&c before I did- but I was bleeding up until 10 days off and on.


----------



## kryfar

Can I join? I am hoping to start trying again in March! Still waiting for af after d&c 4 weeks ago for a mmc at 10wks. I'm really hoping af shows soon I'm getting impatient!

Sorry for all the losses, hopefully spring will be good to all of us!


----------



## Cornish

Was hoping to join you with March as thought the bleeding had stopped but it seems to have started again, did this happen with anyone else? My an ERPC last Thursday. So if Im still bleeding am counting this as days of a cycle, will I ovulate this cycle????? 

Good luck to all you ladies trying.x


----------



## lintu

hollyw79 said:


> lintu~ that is how I feel- WHO KNOWS what is going on. I've ready you can have a lot of CM after a m/c and WOW~ I've NEVER had so much!!! It's unreal- and who knows when 1st AF will come or what is going on in there!

I know Hun iv been the same, everything I read says don't read anything into any symptoms cos it's just your body rebooting :shrug: wish mine would hurry up already :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

I get period type pains every single day and it is driving me nuts! I want the witch to come so badly but not until the time is right, if I go by first day of no bleeding as cd1 and assume normal length cyle then I am not due for af for another 12 days or so which on a normal cycle I would have O'd yesterday but thick creamy CM says not. Haven't bd'd yet anyway so no chance of any miracle bfp's happening early.


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Was hoping to join you with March as thought the bleeding had stopped but it seems to have started again, did this happen with anyone else?
> 
> Yes! This is exactly what has happened to me. I thought it was all over but this morning I woke up with severe cramps and am bleeding again. Weird. :wacko:
> 
> Still hoping it'll all be gone in time for a March BFP though. :thumbup:


----------



## lintu

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Was hoping to join you with March as thought the bleeding had stopped but it seems to have started again, did this happen with anyone else?
> 
> Yes! This is exactly what has happened to me. I thought it was all over but this morning I woke up with severe cramps and am bleeding again. Weird. :wacko:
> 
> Still hoping it'll all be gone in time for a March BFP though. :thumbup:
> 
> did you have a natural MC hun? also how long has the bleeding been stopped for? it could be your AF :hugs:
> 
> They said to me i need to be bleed free for at least 20 days for it to be classed as a period, because that is enough time for the hormones to cycle
> 
> mine stopped and started for 3 weeks after my ERPCClick to expand...


----------



## Cornish

I had an ERPC last thursday e following a mmc at 12 weeks but little baby died at 9 weeks, bleeding stopped by Sunday but it back again today so thats only a 2 day gap, not long enough for it to be af :growlmad:

I also have the cramp pains, I thought it might have been the painkillers as Ive been taking them for nearly a week but dont seem to manage without them so possibly everything going back to how it was before pregnant???? Any advice on that?

Great positive thinking as always Hanskiz :thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

It is SO frustrating this waiting game. I'm waiting for the bleeding to stop so I can start DTD again on the offchance I MAY ovuate this cycle and MAY manage to get pregnant, which I HOPE HOPE HOPE I can keep hold of this time. It feels like the odds are against you sometimes.

However, I am keeping my hopes up because negativity is unhealthy and counterproductive. I'm working on the assumption that if I can keep my positivity going at least most of the time, I have a better chance of recovering quickly and conceiving again. They do say that stress is a major factor in 'infertility' so I'm just taking a lot of deep breaths and getting on with it. It's really really really hard but ultimately it will be SO worth it. 

Chins up!!!


----------



## Cornish

Ive just rung my docs in the hope to get my bloods done to see if HCG is dropping, then I can be more positive on the possibility of ovulation occuring. They didnt seem to think I needed anything done and were more on a wait and see approach which I'm not too happy with! Im also trying to stay stress free, bit of yoga and fruit juice!

The waiting and not knowing what is going on is definately so frustrating, I want to be in control again.


----------



## Hanskiz

I've just got my pregnancy tests through in the post and did one. BFP still. They are early testing ones and the line was faint so levels have obviously dropped but still discouraging as I was hoping for a BFN. :growlmad:

Still, I'll leave it till the weekend and do another then and see if it looks fainter or better still is BFN. I know it's still early, only a week since ERPC really but I was so optimistic and now I feel a bit silly :blush:


----------



## Cornish

Please don't feel silly, it's your positivity thats keeping me going!:flower:

They can still drop before the weekend if they are early testing,cant they?


----------



## Hanskiz

I suppose they can drop down before the weekend. I guess it doesn't matter if they don't, I suppose what matters is that they do go down eventually and tat I ovulate and catch the egg when that happens. I guess I was just hoping I'd be one of the 'lucky' ones who falls within a few weeks of m/c. I still might be I suppose!


----------



## Cornish

Im also hoping to be one of those lucky ones, and we still can! Just doing some more reading up on conception tips etc even though I promised myself I was going to be stress free this time around. I just feel like I've been waiting to get pregnant for so long now. I want to just enjoy life and let it happen but my mind cant stop!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

I've been totally obsessing over it. I know it's not healthy but I can't stop myself. I've never had any trouble getting pregnant but I have now had three pregnancies, two of which have ended in m/c so I'm a bit paranoid. 
I also really wanted a small gap between my children and although my daughter isn't yet two, she will be soon and I really want to be pregnant by then. I know I'll find it hard if I'm not and my idea of my perfect family slips away from me. 

I know I'm being ridiculous but it's so hard. I yo yo between being convinced I'll conceive in the next couple of weeks to thinking that this m/c has somehow made me infertile and I'll never get pregnant again. It's so stupid but I can't stop thinking about it. I've got no reason to think I won't be lucky other than that I've been lucky before and that maybe I've used all my luck up! 

Rant rant rant. Sorry ladies. :blush:


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies, 
hanskiz: sorry that your levels are still not at zero. i'd say that your hcg levels should be at zero by the end of the week or weekend. my levels took forever to drop. FXd they do. 

cornish: i hope your levels reach zero soon. 

hi everyone!

:hugs:


----------



## Cornish

I understand the frustration and obsession. Im sat here trying to do work and instead am writing on forums or researching miscarriage reasons and conception tips. But it gives me something to focus on that is positive so Im looking at it as being a good thing! Our little one is three this year, we also wanted a close gap but have been ttc for over a year now. What is the best way to check hcg levels, I dont think I'm up to seeing a positive pregnancy test at all. After some research I think my levels would have been pretty high as they are highest in weeks 9-12 which is when I mc, does that mean itll take forever to come down or do they drop just as quickly??
Keep ranting Hanskiz, its what makes you feel better and its better out than in!
Im currently eating green salad and orange juice - trying anything!x
Hello Lisa, thanks for positive thoughts, I hope it comes down quickly too!x


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Was hoping to join you with March as thought the bleeding had stopped but it seems to have started again, did this happen with anyone else? My an ERPC last Thursday. So if Im still bleeding am counting this as days of a cycle, will I ovulate this cycle?????
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies trying.x

Yes, the bleeding can come and go unfortunately. I felt like mine was non existent and then BOOM - it got heavy for a day- and then eased back up.. but it's normal for 2-3 weeks to have it off and on.


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ I know it's frustrating to get a light BFP :growlmad: I JUST got my first BFN @ 2 weeks post d&c... it takes time.. from what I understand- just like it doubles every 2 days- it should drop in half every 2-3 days... not sure if that is true, but that is what I have heard. It's a good thing though if the line is getting fainter. I WILL say- just IMHO- that the minute I started running again- I had the spotting pick up when I did for 2 days and then BOOM- nothing and BOOM- BFN. I *really* think moving around helped get the rest out quicker if you know what I mean. I think getting the blood flowing there and just moving around really sped things up. 

I feel EXACTLY the same as you ladies- just researching and spending WAY more time than I should reading about TTC and what I should try taking... how can I help myself conceive and more importantly how I can help sustain a pregnancy. I just stopped bleeding about 5-6 days ago and I have no clue how to calculate anything @ this point even after researching and reading- so I am just going to try DTD every other day until my first AF comes so I can REALLY start to obsess :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

cornish/hanskiz: :hugs: :hugs:

I've read that once you've stopped bleeding/spotting from m/c that your hcg levels should be at zero. I had a chemical pg and I spotted for a good 3 almost 4 weeks straight. I was sooooo happy when I stopped cuz I was going crazy wondering when I was going to stop. I wanted to get back on the horse so bad but had to wait. I hope your levels reach zero soon so you can plan for your xmas baby!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Thanks ladies. It's so reasurring to know that I'm not weird/alone/totally nuts! :thumbup:

The stop, start thing with the bleeding is annoying as I keep getting excited that it's finished only to discover that it hasn't. Getting the BFP this morning REALLY didn't help as I was secretly hoping to be ovulating in a few days. Obviously my wild optimism is slightly misguided! 

Holly - I think you're probably right about moving around. Fortunately I have a toddler and toddler and rest don't really go together so I've been pretty much doing my normal level of activity (fairly high) apart from having a couple of days off work to recover myself a bit emotionally. 

I'm still hopeful that my body will spring back into action as I'm young (ish), fit (ish) and healthy. I just worry as it took me 15 months to get anything resembling a normal period back after my daughter was born; I know that it's totally different and I was breastfeeding on demand that whole time but, well you know how your mind works at times like this!

Anyway, like I say it's so reasurring to hear that other people are experiencing not only the same physical symptoms but the same emotional rollercoaster as well. I can't believe how much it helps hearing from you all, so thank you so much for all your replies and encouragement. I really don't think I'd be feeling nearly so ok if it weren't this forum and all your kind words.

:hugs:


----------



## baileykenz

hi girls so sorry your levels are up hope its not too much longer for you..
r.e lisa yes thats true about when it all stops spotting and all hcg is normal..
mine is under 1 and stopped bleeding monday night..
r.e hanskiz i am the same looking at everything to do with mc ttc e.t.c
emma


----------



## baileykenz

hollyw79 said:


> lintu~ that is how I feel- WHO KNOWS what is going on. I've ready you can have a lot of CM after a m/c and WOW~ I've NEVER had so much!!! It's unreal- and who knows when 1st AF will come or what is going on in there!
> 
> baileykenz~ welcome! :) I wouldn't worry TOO much about DTD with your DH~ I think it's more of a precautionary measure... and your bleeding stopped.. so I wouldn't be too concerned. Just keep a close eye on how you feel and do whatever feels best for you. I waited about 11 days post d&c before I did- but I was bleeding up until 10 days off and on.

thank you hunni means alot to have extra support..xx


----------



## hollyw79

Ok- I just watched the Great Sperm Race and I thought it was DEPRESSING! HOLY COW- it is HARD to get pregnant! How the heck are there so many people walking around with huge bumps when the sperm has to go through ALL of that to get where it needs to be?


----------



## Samantha675

hollyw79 said:


> Ok- I just watched the Great Sperm Race and I thought it was DEPRESSING! HOLY COW- it is HARD to get pregnant! How the heck are there so many people walking around with huge bumps when the sperm has to go through ALL of that to get where it needs to be?

I told my husband the problem was that we are not 16 year olds having sex in the back of his dad's car. :dohh:

It is really amazing when you look at the mechanics of what it takes to get pregnant and stay pregnant that anyone ever has a child.


----------



## essie0828

Hanskiz said:


> I suppose they can drop down before the weekend. I guess it doesn't matter if they don't, I suppose what matters is that they do go down eventually and tat I ovulate and catch the egg when that happens. I guess I was just hoping I'd be one of the 'lucky' ones who falls within a few weeks of m/c. I still might be I suppose!

Chin Up :) it took 3 weeks for my bfn after a 2nd tri loss. Thats when I think I Ov'd did a left over set of tests, 5 days worth and think I got a positive. You can ov first cycle after a loss, but it may be an extended cycle like mine, 6weeks... keep us posted :)


----------



## zarajaney

Mee..
miscarried at 4-6 weeks on 8th feb 11, bled for 2 weeks which ended 22nd february + 
now hopefully ovulating again, cervical mucus is wet, slippery and a bit stretchy, but not a lot, about 1cm until it breaks.

sending you all baby dust :)


----------



## LiSa2010

hollyw79 said:


> Ok- I just watched the Great Sperm Race and I thought it was DEPRESSING! HOLY COW- it is HARD to get pregnant! How the heck are there so many people walking around with huge bumps when the sperm has to go through ALL of that to get where it needs to be?

lol :haha:, thanks for the chuckle...:haha: 
but on a seriouse note, it is really amazing the things that go into baby making. wish there were short cuts IDK :shrug: lol


----------



## LiSa2010

zarajaney said:


> Mee..
> miscarried at 4-6 weeks on 8th feb 11, bled for 2 weeks which ended 22nd february +
> now hopefully ovulating again, cervical mucus is wet, slippery and a bit stretchy, but not a lot, about 1cm until it breaks.
> 
> sending you all baby dust :)

oooh sounds like you're in your fertile days.. FXd for your :bfp:


----------



## essie0828

I hope that we all catch our eggys and create a mini baby boom during the holidays this year. :) I really miss having that full feeling in my lower tummy. I even miss the constipation in early pregnancy... cant wait to feel that again.


----------



## Hanskiz

Lets go for it.. I'm sick of being depressed about this. We WILL get pregnant soon. We WILL have our christmas babies. It's spring - it's the season for procreation and blossoming and generally life being good! :flower:

Anyway, I've had my 'three bad lucks' now so I reckon I'm due some good luck now. Roll on BFN and ovulation and lets make some babies.....

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Great sperm race?! What is this?! Sounds intriguing.

Lots of good luck and well wishes to all and once again thanks for the positivity in the thread Hanskiz. What I thought was bleeding today can probably only be called spotting so in my positive frame of mind am thinking that it'll be over real soon and I'll be ovulating next week (very positive thoughts here!).


----------



## Hanskiz

The Great Sperm Race is a Channel 4 documentary about conception. It's available online - just google it. I loved it but it does make you realise how hard it is to conceive so perhaps not wonderful viewing for us!

Ovulation next week - yeah, I'm up for that!


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010~ yes, I agree on the shortcuts- there is always IUI and IVF~ but I wish there was something WE had the power to do to help everything out! My DH asked me over lunch if there was anything.. and I'm like "BABY~ I have googled the heck out of everything PLUS some and I'm doing all that I can!!!" :) 

essie0828~ I am ALL about contributing to the baby boom!!! 

Hanskiz~ A Christmas baby is exactly what I am hoping for- gosh that would be SO awesome!!!! 

Cornish~ I agree with Hanskiz that it IS a smidgen depressing to watch the Great Sperm Race - I watched it on youtube.com .. it was in 6 different parts. Here is the link to get you started- part 1 :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAnMymnJiLM


----------



## Countrygirl10

I am hoping for March or April for a little blessing:winkwink:​


----------



## lintu

Hanskiz said:


> Lets go for it.. I'm sick of being depressed about this. We WILL get pregnant soon. We WILL have our christmas babies. It's spring - it's the season for procreation and blossoming and generally life being good! :flower:
> 
> Anyway, I've had my 'three bad lucks' now so I reckon I'm due some good luck now. Roll on BFN and ovulation and lets make some babies.....
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

love the PMA huni, i'm game for some. fed up of being fed up :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## baileykenz

wow just watchd it..
hey i cant believe how much i feel for a sperm now ...


----------



## Coltsmommy

Can I join the club of getting pregnant in March? I am due to ovulate right around my sons birthday the 10th. Me and DH are DTD everyday until the OPK becomes positive then once in the am and once in the pm, figure there is no way i will miss the eggie that way :) Good luck everyone!


----------



## Cornish

Good luck coltsmommy! Watching the great sperm race - thanks for the link Holly, it is a little depressing but good to see how amazing it is that we do conceive.

Fingers crossed for March ovulations and healthy sperm.
:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

I've made my OH start taking multivitmains to make sure those sperm are super healthy! :happydance:

Bless him he's also started running... It's made me realise he wants this as much as I do and he's willing to do whatever it takes to get there. 

:hugs: to everyone this morning. I'm feeling super positive today so sending PMA your way.


----------



## Cornish

Morning Hanskiz. :thumbup:to making him take vitamins, think Ill try that too after watching that programme. We do not make it easy for sperm!!!

No more bleeding today, only light pains so thinking it go ahead to start this weekend, dont want those sperm dying in his tubes! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hanskiz

Morning! 

Yeah I figure they can do with all the help they can get poor little things!!

I think we've both realised that although the m/c was not our fault it can't hurt giving everything the best possible chance. OH actually said last night that he would stop drinking too. He doesn't drink a lot anyway but every little helps!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

Brilliant news, it all has to help. When are you going to re test for a bfn? I dont think I will as cant cope with pregnancy tests, doctor was more than useless in offering me a blood test for hgc levels - do I have to demand one or am I not allowed one???!
Im going on the just try and see approach I reacon, will track cm but never done opk or temperatures.

How about you ladies?? :flower:


----------



## baileykenz

you are entitled to any bloods hun if you have a valid reason..which u do.
i opkd in all 3pregs but never had a pos just i am an addict lol..
will be checking cm but with the all the doing it can be streatchy lol..
hey cant believe i broke a smile then..
good sign hey


----------



## Cornish

:happydance: for your smile.
Think I may get back on to my doctor then as want to check my levels!


----------



## lintu

baileykenz said:


> wow just watchd it..
> hey i cant believe how much i feel for a sperm now ...

how did you get it?? i just clicked on the link and it told me it's blocked in this country due to copyright :shrug:


----------



## Hanskiz

I watched in through the Channel 4 website - try that.

I'm still bleeding (a little) so not sure we'll be ready to DTD this weekend, but maybe. I think we'll be taking the 'try it and see' approach too. We'll just do the BD every other day for as long as it takes to either get af or a BFP!

I've never done OPK's or temps or anything. Just looked at CM - seems to work well for me. Obviously this month may be a little different but I'll still be looking out for it - and doing extra BD if it shows up!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lintu

yeah got it through that, lot more respect for :spermy: now :haha:

I was awfull after my MMC I just all i wanted to do was :sex: so i could get pregnant again, as soon as the bleeding stopped i was pecking my DH head didnt take much as hadnt DTD in weeks but everytime we DTD i would start to bleed again, one time DH actually stopped half way through cos i started to bleed. Im sure thats why iv got a secondary infection :shrug: should have waited but just couldnt the desire to be PG was emense.

DH now refusing to do anything till i have finished my antibiotics, cant blame him really :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Glad you managed to watch it, I copied the link and googled it, it is an amazing programme. Just come back from the doctors and wish I hadnt gone. Was very positive this morning and got told to wait 3 months, why I replied, just because! Oh great Mr Dr, thank you! Absolutely no reason and in fact he then said I can try straight away if I want. No chance of bloods being taken, they dont do it so have bought some cheap preg tests to see if levels have dropped enough to get a bfn (never thought Id want one of those!). Doctor was unsympathetic and rubbish really.

Lintu - how long did the bleeding continue for during :sex: I was hoping to give it a go this weekend but worried now!
x


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish - That is rubbish. Sometimes I depsair of the medical profession. I think a lot of doctors say three months becasue apparently that is how long we grieve for (on average) and so instead of telling us to go for it if we feel emotionally ready, they say wait three months. It's one of those things where they're given information but don't really know how to use it.

Lintu - So sorry you've ended up with an infection. You poor thing, that must be horrible. I shall take your advice and leave it as long as I can to DTD. I was just going to wait until bleeding stops but perhaps I'll give it a bit longer now. Thank you for sharing and warning us! :thumbup:

I shall be testing again with cheapie hpt at the weekend and hoping for a BFN, but I'm not really expecting it. I have a vague recollection of the midwife in the EPU telling me that if I was still + after two weeks I should seek help. Seems to me that lots of women have been + for longer than that and it's perfectly normal? This whole thing is so weird, and everyone tells you something different :growlmad:

ANYWAY, I hope everyone is managing to see through the clouds and past the immediate future to our beautiful babies. I'm really beginning to get there now. Mainly thanks to all of you. :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> I've made my OH start taking multivitmains to make sure those sperm are super healthy! :happydance:
> 
> Bless him he's also started running... It's made me realise he wants this as much as I do and he's willing to do whatever it takes to get there.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone this morning. I'm feeling super positive today so sending PMA your way.

Just a suggestion- my DH had a poor SA- low count and low morphology- we put him on a multivitamin AND zinc, folic acid, and omega 3- all known to help improve :spermy: so if you can- have him take those too- in a few months my DH's #'s were DRAMATICALLY better- also when I got preggo- so he is still doing those things- also cut out drinking on occasion too. The good thing with men is that there ARE things that can help! :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Glad you managed to watch it, I copied the link and googled it, it is an amazing programme. Just come back from the doctors and wish I hadnt gone. Was very positive this morning and got told to wait 3 months, why I replied, just because! Oh great Mr Dr, thank you! Absolutely no reason and in fact he then said I can try straight away if I want. No chance of bloods being taken, they dont do it so have bought some cheap preg tests to see if levels have dropped enough to get a bfn (never thought Id want one of those!). Doctor was unsympathetic and rubbish really.
> 
> Lintu - how long did the bleeding continue for during :sex: I was hoping to give it a go this weekend but worried now!
> x

Don't worry about bleeding with :sex: It maaaaaay happen- but if it's been a few days since you've bled~ your cervix should be closed- just take it super easy the first time. My first time with DH about a week ago went GREAT! :blush: And I've been with him again- everything totally fine.

Btw- I JUST got a BFN after 2 weeks post d&c- it CAN take 2-3 weeks- I think that is the norm. I would say if it takes longer than that- it does warrant talking to your doctor. 

I wouldn't worry about waiting to start TTC either~ unless there was some complication~ just wing it the first month and then start trying more actively! 

Ok- we need to start posting :bfp: 's now! :) :thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

Holly - Thanks for the tips! 
I don't think OH has any fertility issues as we've managed to conceive very easily in the past - we're just making sure that the sperm that get through are the best possible quality!! The multivitamin he is taking has got zinc and selenium in it - both of which are good for sperm. I chose it specially!! 

I've started being really good about what I eat as well as taking the prenatals, and am drinking gallons of water. I'm hoping this will mean that my eggs are good quality too! Like I say, conception never been a massive issue for us but keeping them is a different story. :wacko:

Roll on BFP's - I can't wait to hear about them..... x


----------



## Cornish

Thanks Hanskiz and Holly. Doctors visit did put me down and then the BFP made it worse as no hope of ovulation coming anywhere near if hormones are still high:growlmad: How many days should I leave it before I test again? Do they drop as quickly as they rise?

Think Ill see if we can give things a go this weekend, just to keep the :spermy: healthy. Will see if he will take some of those vitamins too - which are the best for men? He has no problems as we do have a 2 yr old, but jsut to keep things tip top!

Congrats on your bfn Holly, keep us updated for ovulation signs. WInging it is the way forward!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lintu

Cornish said:


> Glad you managed to watch it, I copied the link and googled it, it is an amazing programme. Just come back from the doctors and wish I hadnt gone. Was very positive this morning and got told to wait 3 months, why I replied, just because! Oh great Mr Dr, thank you! Absolutely no reason and in fact he then said I can try straight away if I want. No chance of bloods being taken, they dont do it so have bought some cheap preg tests to see if levels have dropped enough to get a bfn (never thought Id want one of those!). Doctor was unsympathetic and rubbish really.
> 
> Lintu - how long did the bleeding continue for during :sex: I was hoping to give it a go this weekend but worried now!
> x

My Dr told me there is no medical reason why i cant TTC straight away, the only reason they say to wait till first AF is so they have a LMP date to go off, nothing else. She said as long as emotionally i was ready then i could just go for it.

I was 9 weeks to the day when i had my ERPC and it took nearly 4 weeks to get a :bfn: 3 weeks 5 days to be exact.

it was only spotting and rairly on my pants, it lasted for 3 weeks, thats why i found the infection went back to Dr's cos was still spotting :shrug: and she swobbed me just to be on the safe side. But everyone is different hun, i only had one day of actual bleeding and that was the day of the ERPC the rest was spotting everyday then occasional

Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Thanks Lintu, I wish my Dr was as nice, he just seemed to be quoting a book and didnt want to talk about it with me at all. Maybe he was unsure?!
Im trying to think of what my levels could be as I had a mmc, had my erpc at 12+1 but baby died at 9 weeks, would my levels have carried on going up even though baby had died? So would I have 12 week levels or 9 week? My erpc was on 24.2, so have they been dropping one week or 4 (from when baby died).So confused?!!!>??? Any help????

:hugs: and good luck to you too.x


----------



## Hanskiz

Im trying to think of what my levels could be as I had a mmc, had my erpc at 12+1 but baby died at 9 weeks, would my levels have carried on going up even though baby had died? So would I have 12 week levels or 9 week? My erpc was on 24.2, so have they been dropping one week or 4 (from when baby died).So confused?!!!>??? Any help????

Me too! I have no idea, can't seem to find any info on this. :wacko:


----------



## lintu

yeah they continue to rise until the placenta detaches hun, thats the problem with MMC your body still thinks your pregnant and everything is working.

I was 9 weeks but bean was 6, you need to go from 12 weeks cos thats how far along your body thought you were, if your body had realised at 9 and stopped the hormone you would have lost naturally :hugs:

hope that helps :hugs: theres a recent study thats says if you get caught within 6 mths of MC, statiscally you have a H & H 9mths & birth


----------



## Cornish

Thanks once again Lintu :flower: Understand your frustration hanskiz, its very annoying when you cant find anything out and the doctor wont help you, just thought if I could get a blood test then Id know how long I have to wait for the level to drop. From what Ive just looked at levels are at their highest around 12 weeks so I think I might be in for a long wait. My poor body took so much effort to get those levels up :cry:


----------



## lintu

i have had really bad ovulation type cramps today and now feel really bloated and heavy that is consistent with ovulation for me too, so fingers x'd my AF starts in the next few weeks and i can get going again. Should note my scope hasnt picked up and ferning, so i dont think i have actually ovulated, everything i have read says not to read too much in to any symptoms until first AF shows up cos its just your hormones re booting

its really frustrating when you cant get any info, iv been inwardly digesting medical journals :haha: my DH laughs and tells me im too well informed, i read everyhting!!


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Thanks Hanskiz and Holly. Doctors visit did put me down and then the BFP made it worse as no hope of ovulation coming anywhere near if hormones are still high:growlmad: How many days should I leave it before I test again? Do they drop as quickly as they rise?
> 
> Think Ill see if we can give things a go this weekend, just to keep the :spermy: healthy. Will see if he will take some of those vitamins too - which are the best for men? He has no problems as we do have a 2 yr old, but jsut to keep things tip top!
> 
> Congrats on your bfn Holly, keep us updated for ovulation signs. WInging it is the way forward!:happydance::happydance:

From what I understand- just as the levels should double every 48 hours- they should drop in half about every 2-3 days- but if there is retained tissue in there- it could be longer. Just a suggestion- I bumped up my activity level and noticed after I did that- the spotting stopped. I started running again- and during the run, I DID have heavier spotting- but then BOOM it was gone- and it makes sense - like it sped the process up. Exercise gets the blood flowing down there and the moving around helps loosen things up - so I would recommend that perhaps to expedite the process?? It was very clear- ran for 2 days- slightly heavier spotting while I ran- and them completely NOTHING and then the BFN soon after.. so just a suggestion. Now, I wouldn't go killing yourself or hurting yourself- but just help get things moving around and be as active as possible! 

Weird on the congrats for a BFN :haha: But I totally agree!! :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

lintu said:


> i have had really bad ovulation type cramps today and now feel really bloated and heavy that is consistent with ovulation for me too, so fingers x'd my AF starts in the next few weeks and i can get going again. Should note my scope hasnt picked up and ferning, so i dont think i have actually ovulated, everything i have read says not to read too much in to any symptoms until first AF shows up cos its just your hormones re booting
> 
> its really frustrating when you cant get any info, iv been inwardly digesting medical journals :haha: my DH laughs and tells me im too well informed, i read everyhting!!

That would be awesome!!! I know what you mean about wanting to get going again!! I've read the same thing too about not reading into symptoms- quite frustrating! I told my DH- I don't know my body AT ALL right now!! :nope:


----------



## lintu

Yeah it's pants, I'm really struggling I'm a bit of a control freak not being able to control any of this is insane!!! 

I was told I couldn't run till the bleeding stopped cos of hemorrage :shrug:


----------



## hollyw79

lintu- hm - I wasn't told that AT ALL about running- I was told I could resume normal activities as long as I was up to it - exception of anything "in there" for 2 weeks. I DID take it easy when I did and I jumped off the treadmill every 15 minutes or so to check how much I was or was not bleeding.. and monitored it- but it wasn't bad- it was less than AF but stronger than spotting.


----------



## Gem09

OMG, got a positive when done opk today, need to catch that eggy quick!

Sending good wishes to all you ladies, we all ned to keep positive xxx


----------



## hollyw79

Gem09 said:


> OMG, got a positive when done opk today, need to catch that eggy quick!
> 
> Sending good wishes to all you ladies, we all ned to keep positive xxx


AWESOME! I can't WAIT to get a + OPK myself. I just started using them today- it may be too late- maybe not- who the heck knows in the 1st month! Enjoy and lots of baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## Gem09

hollyw79 said:


> Gem09 said:
> 
> 
> OMG, got a positive when done opk today, need to catch that eggy quick!
> 
> Sending good wishes to all you ladies, we all ned to keep positive xxx
> 
> 
> AWESOME! I can't WAIT to get a + OPK myself. I just started using them today- it may be too late- maybe not- who the heck knows in the 1st month! Enjoy and lots of baby dust!! :dust:Click to expand...

I know what you mean, i didnt have a clue when id ov after waiting 64 days for af to show up so thats why i got the opk's, i knew something was different though as i had a really emotional day yesterday where i just couldnt stop crying and i have been feeling really hot in bed last few nights! 

Good Luck hun x


----------



## hollyw79

Gem09 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gem09 said:
> 
> 
> OMG, got a positive when done opk today, need to catch that eggy quick!
> 
> Sending good wishes to all you ladies, we all ned to keep positive xxx
> 
> 
> AWESOME! I can't WAIT to get a + OPK myself. I just started using them today- it may be too late- maybe not- who the heck knows in the 1st month! Enjoy and lots of baby dust!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean, i didnt have a clue when id ov after waiting 64 days for af to show up so thats why i got the opk's, i knew something was different though as i had a really emotional day yesterday where i just couldnt stop crying and i have been feeling really hot in bed last few nights!
> 
> Good Luck hun xClick to expand...

64 DAYS?!?!? WOW!!!! I am definitely wondering when my first AF will come- I figure doing OPK's @ 2 weeks post d&c will @ least give me something to do!! :)


----------



## Gem09

hollyw79 said:


> Gem09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gem09 said:
> 
> 
> OMG, got a positive when done opk today, need to catch that eggy quick!
> 
> Sending good wishes to all you ladies, we all ned to keep positive xxx
> 
> 
> AWESOME! I can't WAIT to get a + OPK myself. I just started using them today- it may be too late- maybe not- who the heck knows in the 1st month! Enjoy and lots of baby dust!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean, i didnt have a clue when id ov after waiting 64 days for af to show up so thats why i got the opk's, i knew something was different though as i had a really emotional day yesterday where i just couldnt stop crying and i have been feeling really hot in bed last few nights!
> 
> Good Luck hun xClick to expand...
> 
> 64 DAYS?!?!? WOW!!!! I am definitely wondering when my first AF will come- I figure doing OPK's @ 2 weeks post d&c will @ least give me something to do!! :)Click to expand...

Ohhh yes 64 days, longest waiting time of my life for something i never thought id wish to happen. Could still be waiting if never got tablets off my doctor to help bring it on!

Ohh yeah keep testing you never know x


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Thanks once again Lintu :flower: Understand your frustration hanskiz, its very annoying when you cant find anything out and the doctor wont help you, just thought if I could get a blood test then Id know how long I have to wait for the level to drop. From what Ive just looked at levels are at their highest around 12 weeks so I think I might be in for a long wait. My poor body took so much effort to get those levels up :cry:

I heard the hcg levels half every 24 hours (ish). So assuming hcg levels were average at 12 weeks (which is unlikely) but if there were and they halved every 24 hours, it would take about 2 weeks until they reached normal. So actually that's not too bad. Obviously that calculation is making a lot of assumptions but as a rule of thumb..... anyway it's made me feel a lot better!! :thumbup:

I will do an hpt on Saturday and then Monday, Wed, Fri etc until BFN. I've got shed loads of cheapies so may as well use them up! 

Let's hope it's not TOO long. :flower:

Hurray for all you ovulating ladies... FX'd for you all!! :happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

recently saw the sperm race too. feel sorry for hubby's :spermy:s now... 
hope you ladies stop spotting and your hcg levels fall at zero soon so you can get back to your journey of TTC...

good luck ladies...

:hugs:


----------



## baileykenz

cornish;
ohh so sos about doctor how awful hunni..hope your tests become neg very soon..
are they dark lines hun?

holly;
great news on neg result..


gem 09;
congrats on pos opk..plenty of doing it now lol..


----------



## Cornish

Morning ladies, having an emotional one today-for no reason other than I cant stop crying!:cry:
Baileykenz-the line was actually quite faint, if I was looking for a positive Id hve questioned it but it was still there! So hopefully going by Hanskiz calculations I shouldnt have to wait too long for the bfn. :thumbup:

Holly - thanks for all that help, I started doing exercise dvds on monday, doing them 3 times a week and a yoga class too. Along with running around after a 2 yr old I think Im exercising a fair bit, it def helped me as only really bled for a couple of days. No spotting at all today and DTD last night!!! just thought Id get things going, know its early but all must help?!:blush:

Congrats on the +OPK, 64 days is some wait! How long should you wait before seeing the doc?


----------



## baileykenz

morning cornish..
wow nice to hear dtd :) any loss after it hun?
glad the line was nice and faint, hey can u believe im saying that?? we always want those damn lines..being a woman hey..
big HUG for u hunni and hope you feel little better later today..i was like that lastnight as i was saying this time last week i got rushed to hosp wth massive bleed :(
going to get pedicure and eyebrows done this am as when i had op last week they took my fresh nails off lol..
welldone on all that keep fit i am lazy cow at mo and cant do anything..
xx


----------



## Cornish

How was the pedicure Baileykenz, hope it made you feel better. I went to have lunch with work friends to say hello before I start back next week, cried throughout!
Boss is being super supportive and going to reduce stress load to help with ttc!
No loss after dtd, infact other than feeling a little weird to begin with, all went very well :thumbup: So going to continue all weekend in the hope of ovulating soon and getting that BFP!


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Morning ladies, having an emotional one today-for no reason other than I cant stop crying!:cry:
> Baileykenz-the line was actually quite faint, if I was looking for a positive Id hve questioned it but it was still there! So hopefully going by Hanskiz calculations I shouldnt have to wait too long for the bfn. :thumbup:
> 
> Holly - thanks for all that help, I started doing exercise dvds on monday, doing them 3 times a week and a yoga class too. Along with running around after a 2 yr old I think Im exercising a fair bit, it def helped me as only really bled for a couple of days. No spotting at all today and DTD last night!!! just thought Id get things going, know its early but all must help?!:blush:
> 
> Congrats on the +OPK, 64 days is some wait! How long should you wait before seeing the doc?

Aw, I'm sorry you're having a bit of a rough day! :hugs: That is great that you are staying active~ I really do think it helps move things along! Also good for helping improve your mood~ I know it does wonders for my emotinal state! :thumbup: That's great that you were able to DTD as well. I did a little early too- I think it was 10-11 days post d&c- but some women do it even sooner and are fine. I think that is more of just a precaution than anything else. I Hope today will be a better day for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

How are you feeling today Holly? We were only 8 days from erpc but it seemed right so went for it, having no pain or bleeding today so fingers crossed all is ok. Going for a cycle soon to clear my head following crying way too much this morning!


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish~ I am feeling ok- I feel like @ night is when I get depressed honestly. I am mostly fine during the day now- but once things start to settle down and I have some time to think- I am miserable. The last 2 nights have been bad for some reason- even after a good hard workout- working out helps- but I am still not healed emotionally at all. 

I think 8 days post surgery is still pretty good- it's not like you did the 2nd day or something, I think it's a good thing to be intimate again too... but with no pain or bleeding, I am *sure* you are fine! :)


----------



## Cornish

I just didnt want to miss this month if I was to be one of those lucky ones that ovulates early. After watching great sperm race just keep thinking that there may be some hiding for a few days which Ill ensure get topped up every few days so no egg is missed.
Sorry you are havin gbad evening, it is when I stop that I notice I feel worse, or talking to someone Ive not seen yet, its the look they give me - not knowing what to say but a look of sorrow - cry instantly! Hopefully I wont be so emotional next week as I teach so it may be hard to explain to a class of 11 yr olds! 

Are you getting any ovulation signs?? I know that it is all meant to be mixed up after a mc, but just wandering if anyone was getting positive signs without tests?
:hugs: to all.x


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> I just didnt want to miss this month if I was to be one of those lucky ones that ovulates early. After watching great sperm race just keep thinking that there may be some hiding for a few days which Ill ensure get topped up every few days so no egg is missed.
> Sorry you are havin gbad evening, it is when I stop that I notice I feel worse, or talking to someone Ive not seen yet, its the look they give me - not knowing what to say but a look of sorrow - cry instantly! Hopefully I wont be so emotional next week as I teach so it may be hard to explain to a class of 11 yr olds!
> 
> Are you getting any ovulation signs?? I know that it is all meant to be mixed up after a mc, but just wandering if anyone was getting positive signs without tests?
> :hugs: to all.x

I know what you mean about not wanting to miss a month if you ovulate early- I just started using the OPK's - a little late- but figured if I DO O late, @ least I will know. I am going to try and DTD every other day as well just in case. 

I don't know if I Have had any O signs or not- a TON of EWCM but apparently that is a side effect of the miscarriage.. no clue :shrug: That is what sucks the most- I don't know my body at all right now. :nope:

I know it's hardest when you have to re-explain the situation to everyone. :cry: In time, this *will* subside and be easier. I understand how easy it is to just cry so easily. I am ready for THAT to go away!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies, 
wanted to send you ladies lots of baby dust...

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies,
> wanted to send you ladies lots of baby dust...
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

BACK ATCHA Lisa!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

We need LOADS of dust so we can get straight :bfp: 's down the line! :thumbup:


----------



## mar812

Hi all .. I am new here. Last April I had a miscarriage .. have been trying again from last November to conceive .. yet didn`t manage. I m feeling sad and it`s really stressing me out. I will try to conceive this month. Always hearing people easily getting pregnant :(


----------



## hollyw79

mar812 said:


> Hi all .. I am new here. Last April I had a miscarriage .. have been trying again from last November to conceive .. yet didn`t manage. I m feeling sad and it`s really stressing me out. I will try to conceive this month. Always hearing people easily getting pregnant :(

:hi: mar812 I'm sorry that your here too :( It's like you want to welcome people~ but really~ who wants to go through a loss and be ttc all over again. :nope: I just m/c and I am not banking on getting a BFP right away at all- I am trying to prepare myself for the worst .. because I know it will hurt REALLY bad if I try to expect it. I hope you and everyone else gets a BFP! :)


----------



## Countrygirl10

*I know this is kind of a TMI question but I was wondering how long semen can live if air was to hit or inside the female tracked. I heard different stories and various things about it so i'm a little bit confused. Also, What helps thin out cervical mucus? *


----------



## hollyw79

Countrygirl10 said:


> *I know this is kind of a TMI question but I was wondering how long semen can live if air was to hit or inside the female tracked. I heard different stories and various things about it so i'm a little bit confused. Also, What helps thin out cervical mucus? *

well, if it's in its fluid- I *think* it can live up to an hour or 2 but they are progressively dying off ... 

As far as CM- green tea, grapefruit juice, and guaifenisin (in robittussin) all work great!! There might be more- but those are what I know off the top of my head! :)


----------



## hollyw79

Oh and in the female- they can potentially live up to 5 days from what I have heard- but 2 days is probably the norm... and some sperm are killed almost immediately both ways. 

You should watch "The Great Sperm Race" .. you can see it on youtube or google.. it's a documentary- VERY interesting!!!


----------



## Cornish

Oh no Holly, I didnt realise that EWCM was a post mc sign, that was the one thing I was keeping my eye out for!:growlmad:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Oh no Holly, I didnt realise that EWCM was a post mc sign, that was the one thing I was keeping my eye out for!:growlmad:

Me too! It's the only thing I've got to go on! :growlmad:

Hope everyone is okay today?


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Holly, I didnt realise that EWCM was a post mc sign, that was the one thing I was keeping my eye out for!:growlmad:
> 
> Me too! It's the only thing I've got to go on! :growlmad:
> 
> Hope everyone is okay today?Click to expand...

OK so how do we know if ovulation is coming or is it a real hit or miss thing to begin with?!!!!


----------



## lintu

Yeah iv had tons of EWCM but got told not toread anything in to any symptom until after first AF as everything is all over the place and it's just my hormones rebooting :shrug:

We managed to DTD a couple of times in the last 24 hrs, felt better less bloated and crampy. But still waiting for AF, actually dreamt about coming on last night :haha: how bonkers is that


----------



## Cornish

Glad you are feeling less bloated etc Lintu, I was depressed a couple of days ago as fitted back into my jeans - didnt think Id ever complain of that!
So are there really no ovulation signs? Ive never charted temps but would that work or is that all over the place until af also?!!!!!
Anyone know?


----------



## lintu

i was told not to do anything until after the first AF as its not a sure sign of ovulation, apparently you very rairly ovulate in that first few weeks anyway :shrug: have also read that i will try to find the link :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

:growlmad:Rubbish:growlmad:

Thanks for info though, you really have digested those medical journals!:thumbup:


----------



## lintu

Technically, when things go perfectly, your first period will not arrive until four weeks after your hCG levels reach zero. Since most women will not be tested all the way to zero (which on your forms would show as "less than 5"), you will not know exactly when this will happen. In a normal recovery, it can take three weeks for the hormone chain to fire up again, and it will not be marked by bleeding or any physical symptom. You will only know that the new cycle worked by having a period at the end of it, between five and seven weeks after your miscarriage.

Here are the most common scenarios and symptoms that go with them. They come from a decade's worth of collecting women's experiences, from the easiest and quickest recoveries to the most elongated and complicated ones.

Remember that the day you found out about the loss is not a benchmark, nor is the day you began bleeding. The actual hormone change begins to take place either during the D&C or when the placenta pulls away from the uterus during the natural miscarriage, which is usually when the cramps and bleeding are at their worst. That is Day 1 of the recovery (but not Day 1 of a new cycle, as you will see.)



Here are the scenarios:



The most common recovery goes like this:

Your bleeding will taper off to spotting within a week, and maybe random spotting will continue for another week. Your hCG drops steadily, usually hitting zero during the end of the spotting, or about 10 days after the miscarriage or D&C. When the spotting ends, you will get strange symptoms. If you use a fertility monitor, it may say you are ovulating, but you are not. You may see lots of cervical mucus coming out, sometimes still brown or yellow, but it is not a fertility sign either. In fact, most of the time, you will not ovulate in this cycle. You should not be trying to get pregnant, either. For why, visit the trying again section.

Some women find they have mild pregnancy symptoms, or little ovulation cramps. Many many women think they could be pregnant, because strange things are happening and their period is "late" (although almost every post-miscarriage period is late.) These symptoms are due to the body's attempts to regulate its hormones again. It may kick into gear right away, and you will get a new period in four to five weeks, or it may struggle a bit, and the period will not come for seven weeks. If you chart your temperatures, they will be all over the place. This is all perfectly normal and expected. Eventually your period arrives and can be either light or heavy. There is no "normal" right now. For more on this, or to spot trouble, see the next section on Your First Period.



A less common, but still normal, recovery goes like this:

Your bleeding tapers off quickly, but with some spotting. You think it is over. Perhaps a week or even two will pass, and you begin to wait for your period. Then suddenly, it begins again. Strong cramping, heavy bleeding, and pain. You are scared and shocked and sad all over again. You hope it is just your period, but it is not. (You must not bleed at all for about 20 days for it to be a real period, otherwise you have not gone through the hormone chain properly.) You call your doctor, who may or may not be responsive. Most will just tell you to call them in a few days if it doesn't stop. You hang up very upset, and don't know why they don't care more about you and your predicament.

That's because within a few days, it does stop, and you are just spotting again. Here is what happened, some tissue was missed during your D&C or natural miscarriage. A bit of placenta clung to the wall of the uterus. It continued to draw a little blood, and the body continued to create very small amounts of pregnancy hormone. Eventually the body realized no baby was there and turned loose of this last bit of tissue. The miscarriage process begins again. Only now will your levels drop to zero and a new cycle begin. You cannot expect a normal period any sooner than four weeks from this, and up to seven weeks could still be normal. Your total wait time from original miscarriage to first period can creep up to nine or ten weeks and still be normal.



A recovery that should be monitored looks like this:

The main bleeding seems to have ended, and you are spotting. And spotting, and spotting. Three weeks pass and you are still wearing panty liners. (You call your doctor, and they said give it another week.) Spotting ends. You are relieved. A few days later it begins again. You are crushed. Sometimes you get slightly heavier bleeding. You hope it is your period, then read that you have to have NO bleeding for almost three weeks first. You are crushed again. Your ordeal seems like it will never end.

You should go in for an hCG blood test. If your doctor won't do it, take a home pregnancy test. If it is still positive, call them back. Your levels should be at zero by now.

Your levels may come back at 100, or even higher. It may be zero. Your doctor still wants you to wait and see. If your levels were high and things go well, you will suddenly get another big passage of blood and tissue, and it will be over. You will still have a good case for requesting one more blood test to be sure. If this pattern continues, you may need a D&C, or in some cases, a drug called Cytotec, to induce cramping to push out left tissue.

If your levels were zero or not very high, and you still just keep spotting and spotting, you should be able to request a shot of provera or some other form of progesterone. This big dose will put your body into thinking it is nearing the end of a cycle. When the dose is done, the sudden drop in progesterone should trick your body into thinking it is time for a period, and you will bleed. This period can be terribly heavy or light, but it counts. If this has happened, it is still a good idea to wait one more cycle before trying to conceive. If it doesn't work, your doctor may put you on birth control pills for a couple of months to get your cycle regulated.



A cycle that indicates a serious problem looks like this:

The bleeding tapered off, but then got heavy again. You are going through several pads a day. After two weeks of this you call the doctor. They tell you to see what happens. You may get a little reprieve of no bleeding or just spotting, then it begins again, as heavy as ever. You call and insist on being seen. You are feeling exhausted from the constant loss of blood and the sad ordeal just going on and on.

A blood hCG comes out high, 500 or more. The doctor tells you to wait and see, or maybe schedules another test. Your bleeding is still heavy, and sometimes you see big black gunk or tissue coming out. You feel panicky every time you go to the bathroom.

A second hCG test comes out only slightly lower than before or even higher than before. The doctor asks a few questions to rule out a new pregnancy and may do a sonogram.

The cause of this can be one of two things: 

1. Leftover tissue that refuses to budge. You may need a D&C or methotrexate to kill the tissue and make it come away. If left untreated, you could hemorrhage badly, eventually losing consciousness or becoming seriously iron-deficient. Scar tissue can also form should the left tissue become infected.

2. Molar or partial molar pregnancy. It is very important to follow up on this and get a concrete diagnosis. Molar pregnancy can persist for months, and you absolutely cannot attempt another pregnancy until you have been without any hCG in your system for several months. Read more about molar pregnancy.

If you have start and stop bleeding for several months, I have a more complex description of the relationship between progesterone and bleeding down below.

About follow up exams:

If you had a D&C, you will usually be called back in two weeks for a follow up exam. If you miscarried naturally, you may not need a follow up, or it could be at two or six weeks.

This exam is most likely going to hurt some. The cervix has been open and will be very tender for a while. Taking a couple of ibuprofen before you go can help. If you are able, having sex the night prior to the exam will help "break things in." You can control penetration with sex, and do it slowly, rather than have a metal speculum suddenly open you up.

This exam is your chance to ask questions. Don't be surprised if it is quick, your doctor does not have many answers, or you do not get any tests. This is pretty normal after a first miscarriage, where it is assumed you will be in the category whose next pregnancy will go perfectly (about 80%). For more on testing, see the diagnosing section.

The hardest part of the exam will be seeing other pregnant women around you, and perhaps returning to the room where you learned you lost the baby. Be prepared for this, and if you have an option (particularly in bigger practices), ask if you can be seen in the Gynecology slots, rather than the OB slots, where you should be waiting with women getting mammograms or annual exams, rather than prenatal visits. These are scheduled differently in most practices, as OB visits are short-notice slots, and annuals are set slots done in advance.



About sex:

You should probably avoid sex while you are actively miscarrying, and certainly use a condom if you have sex within two weeks of the loss. This is because your cervix is slightly open and you are very susceptible to infection.

Sex will often hurt for a few weeks after the loss, although it often gets progressively better, because your cervix will be tender from being open and closed through the miscarriage. Sex can also be very emotionally difficult, as it will remind you of the whole process of pregnancy and conception. It is pretty important not to try again until you get a regular period. You can read why at the trying again section.

this is the site: https://www.pregnancyloss.info/waitingforaf.htm


----------



## baileykenz

interesting read...
thank u


----------



## baileykenz

Cornish said:


> How was the pedicure Baileykenz, hope it made you feel better. I went to have lunch with work friends to say hello before I start back next week, cried throughout!
> Boss is being super supportive and going to reduce stress load to help with ttc!
> No loss after dtd, infact other than feeling a little weird to begin with, all went very well :thumbup: So going to continue all weekend in the hope of ovulating soon and getting that BFP!

lovely pedi thanks..
hows u feeling today hun?
glad to see boss going to reduce load..
i work in a primary school as sen lso..i am returning after easter hols due to end of maternity and my boss didnt even know i had got pregs but does know i had op last week due to a bleed..
went to a family party last night and my partners brothers baby girl was there as she was born last friday the day i hAD erpc:nope:
she was sooo lovely but i was also very sad :cry:


----------



## Cornish

Wow, what a read, so there are basically no generals or anything to look for! My doctor wont check my levels with blood tests, even after me asking. Said I just need to wait for af to show, if it doesnt after 3 weeks then he will maybe test to check levels are going down and there is no retained tissue etc. Rubbish rubbish rubbish!!!!! Such a waiting game for body to kick start itself and I hate the lack of control.


----------



## Hanskiz

I'm playing the 'waiting for the bleeding to stop game' - it's such a lot of fun. Every time I think it's over along comes some more. It's like it's never going to stop. :growlmad:

I know it's only been 11 days since erpc but I got the impression that I was unlikely to bleed fot long - obviously a misconception. I'm also concerned becasue I know for sure they didn't get it all as I passed a bit of tissue a few days later. That may have been the last of it but knowing that there was definitely some left has made me concerned about the bleeding still going on. On the bright side, it doesn't hurt! :thumbup:

Still testing + but getting a bit fainter. I'm still hoping for a BFN by Monday or Tuesday and I'm still optimistic that I'll ovulate soon. Only thing that keeps me sane is thinking about TTC again and the possibility of a Christmas baby. 

Feeling a bit low today. Can you tell??

:hugs: to everyone. Hope you're all feeling better than I am!!


----------



## baileykenz

ohh hanskiz sos your still bleeding and feeling low today :(
me too i feel a mess today and cant shake it..im going to be alone in a bit and i am dreading it..usually love it but getting so worked up about it..bloody crazy..
glad lines are fainter hun..
hugs for u x


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies,
i wish there was something i can say to make you feel better. I know how you feel tho. I spotted for 3 weeks almost 4 and then AF arrived on schedule, a day or 2 earlier but for the most part on schedule. the waiting game does suck. for some women their hcg levels take a while to drop but stay positive and know that they will. sending you ladies lots of hugs :hugs: :hugs:

also sending you lots of baby dust!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## baileykenz

LiSa2010 said:


> hi ladies,
> i wish there was something i can say to make you feel better. I know how you feel tho. I spotted for 3 weeks almost 4 and then AF arrived on schedule, a day or 2 earlier but for the most part on schedule. the waiting game does suck. for some women their hcg levels take a while to drop but stay positive and know that they will. sending you ladies lots of hugs :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> also sending you lots of baby dust!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

thank u lisa..your so kind :hugs:


----------



## Samantha675

Since I am not sure when I will ovulate this week, the :sex: starts tonight. Now after watching the Great Sperm Race (how depressing is that?), all I can say is SWIM :spermy: SWIM!!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish~ I agree- it SUCKS that you basically can't listen to your body AT ALL and anything you THINK is a sign of O- is probably not. :cry: As if miscarrying isn't hard enough!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lintu~ thanks for posting that- I've read that myself before~ but it was good to read it again as a reminder of everything! 

Hanskiz~ I know the continued bleeding/spotting is the *worst* because you feel like you are still going through it and can't just close the door on what happened. It was 10-11 days when I stopped bleeding- so give it another week honestly.. and the norm is unfortunately 2-3 weeks which SUCKS. I was like "why can't I be one of those women who have no bleeding and O exactly 2 weeks post d&c??" I know the only thing that keeps ME sane is the thought of TTC as well. (SIGH) 

baileykenz~ I'm sorry you're having a bit of a rough day. I hope it gets better for you! 

Samantha675~ I agree- that documentary was freakin DEPRESSING. How does anyone get pregnant!?!?!?!? geesh! Enjoy the :sex: :) 

BIG MISTAKE on my part- I went to the 1st Tri just to check on some the ladies I was communicating with to see how they were- man- talk about bashing my dreams and bashing my mood :cry: I won't do that again- it did me no good and depressed the heck out of me to realize how far along I would have been. I am so beyond ready to get off this up and down emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## baileykenz

hollyw79 said:


> Cornish~ I agree- it SUCKS that you basically can't listen to your body AT ALL and anything you THINK is a sign of O- is probably not. :cry: As if miscarrying isn't hard enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lintu~ thanks for posting that- I've read that myself before~ but it was good to read it again as a reminder of everything!
> 
> Hanskiz~ I know the continued bleeding/spotting is the *worst* because you feel like you are still going through it and can't just close the door on what happened. It was 10-11 days when I stopped bleeding- so give it another week honestly.. and the norm is unfortunately 2-3 weeks which SUCKS. I was like "why can't I be one of those women who have no bleeding and O exactly 2 weeks post d&c??" I know the only thing that keeps ME sane is the thought of TTC as well. (SIGH)
> 
> baileykenz~ I'm sorry you're having a bit of a rough day. I hope it gets better for you!
> 
> Samantha675~ I agree- that documentary was freakin DEPRESSING. How does anyone get pregnant!?!?!?!? geesh! Enjoy the :sex: :)
> 
> BIG MISTAKE on my part- I went to the 1st Tri just to check on some the ladies I was communicating with to see how they were- man- talk about bashing my dreams and bashing my mood :cry: I won't do that again- it did me no good and depressed the heck out of me to realize how far along I would have been. I am so beyond ready to get off this up and down emotional rollercoaster.

thanks hunni..
going to order takeaway and watch a movie tonight..
ohh hun this rollercoaster is not nice and sos about 1st tri mistake..
:hugs:


----------



## lintu

Cornish said:


> Wow, what a read, so there are basically no generals or anything to look for! My doctor wont check my levels with blood tests, even after me asking. Said I just need to wait for af to show, if it doesnt after 3 weeks then he will maybe test to check levels are going down and there is no retained tissue etc. Rubbish rubbish rubbish!!!!! Such a waiting game for body to kick start itself and I hate the lack of control.

I know how you feel huni, not being able to control your body sucks. Thats what iv had such a hard time with, im a lil bit of a control freak :blush:


----------



## lintu

Hanskiz said:


> I'm playing the 'waiting for the bleeding to stop game' - it's such a lot of fun. Every time I think it's over along comes some more. It's like it's never going to stop. :growlmad:
> 
> I know it's only been 11 days since erpc but I got the impression that I was unlikely to bleed fot long - obviously a misconception. I'm also concerned becasue I know for sure they didn't get it all as I passed a bit of tissue a few days later. That may have been the last of it but knowing that there was definitely some left has made me concerned about the bleeding still going on. On the bright side, it doesn't hurt! :thumbup:
> 
> Still testing + but getting a bit fainter. I'm still hoping for a BFN by Monday or Tuesday and I'm still optimistic that I'll ovulate soon. Only thing that keeps me sane is thinking about TTC again and the possibility of a Christmas baby.
> 
> Feeling a bit low today. Can you tell??
> 
> :hugs: to everyone. Hope you're all feeling better than I am!!

I spotted on and off for 3 wks huni and didnt get a :bfn: until 3wks 5 days :hugs: I know that doesnt help you any but I just wanted to say i know how your feeling :hugs::hugs:

I think i'm deffo in the seconda half of this cycle cos I feel like i would during my LP :wacko: just hope i'm near my bleed soon I hate this not knowing, its like the 2WW only worse cos I have no timescale :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Hanskiz

I'm now 11 days past ERPC and bleeding a bit but not much. This afternoon I have developed quite a nasty pain. It's the same as the period type cramping I had after the op but I haven't had ANY pain for over a week so it's a bit weird. It's severe enough that I've taken the diclofenac I was given rather than just parecetamol. :wacko:

Does anyone know what this might be? Or have you experienced anything similar?

I'm not overly concerned but it IS painful and it just seems a little odd.


----------



## lintu

hollyw79 said:


> BIG MISTAKE on my part- I went to the 1st Tri just to check on some the ladies I was communicating with to see how they were- man- talk about bashing my dreams and bashing my mood :cry: I won't do that again- it did me no good and depressed the heck out of me to realize how far along I would have been. I am so beyond ready to get off this up and down emotional rollercoaster.

funnily enough i nearly did the same thing today, so glad i didnt, im teatering on the endge anyway. :hugs:

I got a free bottle and fridge magnet frame for my scan from Avent, that made me bad enough :cry::cry: just sat and cried for ages after put it away with the little bits i had bought


----------



## lintu

Hanskiz said:


> I'm now 11 days past ERPC and bleeding a bit but not much. This afternoon I have developed quite a nasty pain. It's the same as the period type cramping I had after the op but I haven't had ANY pain for over a week so it's a bit weird. It's severe enough that I've taken the diclofenac I was given rather than just parecetamol. :wacko:
> 
> Does anyone know what this might be? Or have you experienced anything similar?
> 
> I'm not overly concerned but it IS painful and it just seems a little odd.

I had a couple of those and everytime i did i passed a clot :hugs: ring NHS direct for some advice to put your mind at rest.

Hope your feeling better soon huni :hugs::hugs:


----------



## baileykenz

Hanskiz said:


> I'm now 11 days past ERPC and bleeding a bit but not much. This afternoon I have developed quite a nasty pain. It's the same as the period type cramping I had after the op but I haven't had ANY pain for over a week so it's a bit weird. It's severe enough that I've taken the diclofenac I was given rather than just parecetamol. :wacko:
> 
> Does anyone know what this might be? Or have you experienced anything similar?
> 
> I'm not overly concerned but it IS painful and it just seems a little odd.

yes call nhs hun as i was told that if pain arrives out of blue then call asap..
let us know :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

lintu said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> I'm now 11 days past ERPC and bleeding a bit but not much. This afternoon I have developed quite a nasty pain. It's the same as the period type cramping I had after the op but I haven't had ANY pain for over a week so it's a bit weird. It's severe enough that I've taken the diclofenac I was given rather than just parecetamol. :wacko:
> 
> Does anyone know what this might be? Or have you experienced anything similar?
> 
> I'm not overly concerned but it IS painful and it just seems a little odd.
> 
> I had a couple of those and everytime i did i passed a clot :hugs: ring NHS direct for some advice to put your mind at rest.
> 
> 
> I thought that might be what it was as last time I had bad pain I passed a big piece of tissue (TMI). That was over a week ago mind. The bleeing doesn't seem to have picked up but perhaps it will.
> I thought the whole point of having the ERPC was to avoid this. :growlmad:
> 
> Thank you for the reassurance Lintu. :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## lintu

It's not as bad as if you pass it Hun :hugs: when you have an ERPC they only remove the sac and it's contents, that's the difference between ERPC and a D&C, they take everything then. So you still have the build up of your womb lining that you would have shed as a period. 

It sucks ass big time huni :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

Me and oh have high hopes for march I would love to join you ladies  We going to start bed tonight/every other night leading up to ovulation


----------



## hollyw79

lintu said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> BIG MISTAKE on my part- I went to the 1st Tri just to check on some the ladies I was communicating with to see how they were- man- talk about bashing my dreams and bashing my mood :cry: I won't do that again- it did me no good and depressed the heck out of me to realize how far along I would have been. I am so beyond ready to get off this up and down emotional rollercoaster.
> 
> funnily enough i nearly did the same thing today, so glad i didnt, im teatering on the endge anyway. :hugs:
> 
> I got a free bottle and fridge magnet frame for my scan from Avent, that made me bad enough :cry::cry: just sat and cried for ages after put it away with the little bits i had boughtClick to expand...

Yeah, I definitely advise against it. (((SIGH))) I still can't believe sometimes that this happened. :cry: I totally understand about the Avent thing- I got a baby magazine in the mail- something I signed up for free when I got my BFP- now I am blessed with a free subscription but no baby. :nope:

I just hope that I can get pregnant soon- it doesn't have to be now (although that would be *GREAT*) .. I can wait awhile... I wish I could just KNOW when it would happen to put my mind at ease. Wouldn't that be nice- like if you could just POAS and have it say "You will get pregnant April 2nd" or "You will get pregnant May 28th" .. something that that! :thumbup:

:hi: Duffy! :) That's awesome that you're going to be working towards that BFP too.

Ok, who wants to go first??? I know, we ALL do! :) :happydance:


----------



## Hanskiz

Good morning ladies. 
Thank all for your input on the pain last night. I did pass a clot in the end (TMI). I had no idea that an ERPC was any different to a D&C other than the process!
I'm no in pain anymore (thankfully), but still spotting. It just feels like it'll never end and as we can't DTD until it has actually stopped it's very frustrating. I feel like every day that passes is precious potential pregnancy time slipping away from me. :cry:

My little girl still thinks there is a baby in there (I think she's too young to tell) and she comes up to me and lifts my top and points to my belly and says 'baby, baby!'. It's breaking my heart. :cry: 
I'm trying to hold onto the fact that there wil be another baby in there at some point (hopefully soon) but I'm finding it tough when it feels like the bleeding will never stop. 

It's weird, since this has happened, my partner and I have been talking about kids and agreed that we want 4. We wanted 3 before and I'm a bit concerned that this is some kind of odd desire to replace this lost baby. Does anyone else feel like this?

I'd better not end up having any more m/c's otherwise I'll have to have 6 kids to make up for it! 

Anyway, I hope all of you are feeling ok today? :hugs:


----------



## debzie

:hugs:Morning ladies just been catching up on the tread sending out some big:hugs:

I am now on cycle three following my mmc and my body still is not back to "normal" whatever that is now following years on the bcp. 

It took me a while to get round to emailing all of the companies I had registered with as each e-mail would be heartbreaking but I did it and thought of it as part of clearing the way to register my new (eventual) pregnancy. I have set up a memory box to put all the things in but to be honest have not yet had a look through it. 

I still have bad days had some just before af turned up this time, putting it down to pms making me more sensitive.

It does get better believe me. x x x


----------



## Cornish

:thumbup:Morning ladies, I tried to have a few hours away from comp but I missed chatting to you all.
Hanskiz - how are you today? I def thought that the erpc meant you had little bleeding after, did NHS direct help at all? I was told I should have no pain after a couple of days. Have started getting af type pains today, but dont think that can be possible as its only been 10 days since erpc?!
It must be so hard for you with your little girl, luckily my little boy doesnt remember me telling him about the baby as diggers are more important! Big :hugs: for you and hopefully there will be a baby in there soon. I do agree with the baby count, I always thought of 2, now 3 is is our head?! Very weird.:wacko:

Im feeling ok today, went to a friends for dinner last night and chatted lots about baby and looked at scan pics and things, cried so so much but feeling better for it this morning. Still no bleeding and now crampy pains very low. Going to insist on dtd again tonight just case I ovulate?!:happydance:

Sorry to all you ladies who are feeling sad after reading other threads, it must be hard. I didnt know about this site until after my mc, so Ive not been anywhere but here and mc support. Hoping to move one day though.

Lots of :hugs: to all and :wave: to new ladies.


----------



## Cornish

baileykenz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> How was the pedicure Baileykenz, hope it made you feel better. I went to have lunch with work friends to say hello before I start back next week, cried throughout!
> Boss is being super supportive and going to reduce stress load to help with ttc!
> No loss after dtd, infact other than feeling a little weird to begin with, all went very well :thumbup: So going to continue all weekend in the hope of ovulating soon and getting that BFP!
> 
> lovely pedi thanks..
> hows u feeling today hun?
> glad to see boss going to reduce load..
> i work in a primary school as sen lso..i am returning after easter hols due to end of maternity and my boss didnt even know i had got pregs but does know i had op last week due to a bleed..
> went to a family party last night and my partners brothers baby girl was there as she was born last friday the day i hAD erpc:nope:
> she was sooo lovely but i was also very sad :cry:Click to expand...

Im feeling better today thanks, how are you?
That party must have been hard but lovely also. Im still unsure how I feel about pregnant ladies and new babies, my best friend is pregnant and we had planned our maternity together but now Im left behind :cry:


----------



## Hanskiz

So, after having a really awful time of it yesterday and waking up feeling really low I decided to do an HPT and if still + to call the EPU and have a chat to them. But I got a BFN!!!! Hurray!!! Never thought I'd say that.

Although I'm still spotting I feel so much better just knowing that all the HCG is out of my system and I may start a new cycle in the next few days. 

I know it's not that likely I'll ovulate this cycle but just knowing I'm on the mend has made a HUGE difference!

:hugs:


----------



## baileykenz

Cornish said:


> baileykenz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> How was the pedicure Baileykenz, hope it made you feel better. I went to have lunch with work friends to say hello before I start back next week, cried throughout!
> Boss is being super supportive and going to reduce stress load to help with ttc!
> No loss after dtd, infact other than feeling a little weird to begin with, all went very well :thumbup: So going to continue all weekend in the hope of ovulating soon and getting that BFP!
> 
> lovely pedi thanks..
> hows u feeling today hun?
> glad to see boss going to reduce load..
> i work in a primary school as sen lso..i am returning after easter hols due to end of maternity and my boss didnt even know i had got pregs but does know i had op last week due to a bleed..
> went to a family party last night and my partners brothers baby girl was there as she was born last friday the day i hAD erpc:nope:
> she was sooo lovely but i was also very sad :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Im feeling better today thanks, how are you?
> That party must have been hard but lovely also. Im still unsure how I feel about pregnant ladies and new babies, my best friend is pregnant and we had planned our maternity together but now Im left behind :cry:Click to expand...

im ok hun :wacko: i made an effort woke up had shower got dressed and put my face on..i have lost 4lbs since last week so was pleased with that :winkwink: but i know prob why :nope:
thank god the sun is shining..:happydance:


----------



## baileykenz

afternoon girls..
i woke up today and shook myself and got dressed and made an effort..
hanskiz : so glad u feeling little better and REALLY pleased you got your bfn..
mayb you will ov this cycle hun you never know hun..:)
also i was having 3 but then fell pregs and wasnt trying and it was a shock but then when this happened i was mortified and have never felt so strong about wanting another..i cant talk to anyone and this is my secret as everyone thinks i would be crazy to even contemplate another, due to having 3 and being high risk patient when pregs due to diabetes..ohh what a mess hey!!


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz said:


> So, after having a really awful time of it yesterday and waking up feeling really low I decided to do an HPT and if still + to call the EPU and have a chat to them. But I got a BFN!!!! Hurray!!! Never thought I'd say that.
> 
> Although I'm still spotting I feel so much better just knowing that all the HCG is out of my system and I may start a new cycle in the next few days.
> 
> I know it's not that likely I'll ovulate this cycle but just knowing I'm on the mend has made a HUGE difference!
> 
> :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Brilliant news, you have spurred me on to test tmrw (although that could lead to depression!). I dont think there is really any evidence that you are more or less likely to ovulate is there, so you have a great chance still. Sure spotting will stop in next few days so :sex: can continue!!!
We will be seeing our bfp very soon, good feeling about it all.

Sun is indeed shining, well done for shaking yourself out of bed baileykenz, my little one pulls me out of bed! You are not silly for wanting another, but people can indeed be very opinionated about how many children people should have.

Has all the pain gone now then Hanskiz? I wonder if that last clot was keeping your levels up?

:hugs: to all.


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish - I too get pulled out of bed in the mornings! Actually it's a really good thing at the moment!

I think you're probably right that that last clot was keeping my levels up. I had a strong + last time I tested which I think was Friday and now it's totally vanished. The pain has also gone and the spotting does seem to have eased (I'm saying that cautiously as it may come back and bite me)! All in all a GOOD DAY. I'm really looking forward to getting back to TTC now that it seems within reach. I'm going to be uber healthy from this day forward and give myself the best possible chance of ovulation and catching that pesky little egg!! 

FX'd that the spotting stops ASAP. Now I have got over the downer I too am feeling positive about this month. How can we fail to conceive when everything around us is bursting into life??? 

Thanks so much to all of you for the support and reasurrance. :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lets make some babies!!!


----------



## Cornish

Making babies :happydance: 
Been great reading that others have had the lovely news of their bfp on others threads, makes me even more positive about it all.

What are others doing regarding ensuring optimum health? Im doing the conception vitamins, fruit and veg. Cut out caffine (mainly as cant stomach it since pregnany), very low alcohol and exercising. Is there anything else I can do, any vitamins?


----------



## CRC25

I miscarried in Sept. of last year and I finally just had my first normal period in Feb. and I actually tested w/ ovulation predictors and got a positive LH surge so my husband and I are really praying hard for a BFP. Praying for all you ladies and How fantastic if we did have babies in Dec. would be the best present Ever!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ I am so happy to hear you got a BFN!! :happydance: Crazy how that can be a good thing, huh?? I felt SO relieved when I got mine and I felt like THAT was the 1st official day that I could start TTC! I am hopeful for you that the spotting will ease up soon!! 

Cornish~ Sometimes it's good to cry and let it all out- I always feel better after I do- it's like there is a build up of emotions and when you do finally allow yourself to cry~ it's a relief! As far as vitamins and such- I am taking a prenatal, a folic acid, Super B complex, and omega 3. If you're not taking omega 3~ I would definitely recommend it! 

Here are some GREAT links on it:

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/omega-3-fatty-acids-and-fertility.html

https://www.omega-3.us/natural-healing-with-omega-3-fish-oil/pregnancy-and-fertility/


baileykenz~ I think that is TOTALLY normal as far as wanting a 4th- and you know, I thought I only wanted 2 more (I have an 8 yr old son) - but now I think I want to have a 4th too.. I am one of 4 kids and I love it. I am sooo thankful to my parents for my siblings- and I want my son to have the same!

CRC25~ welcome! I think all of us sure could use a Christmas BFP!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Wow Holly you really are a mine of information!! I had no idea that Omega 3 was so important! My OH and I probably should take a supplement as we don't really eat fish and that's the best dietary source (or so I understand - correct me if I'm wrong).

Healthwise I'm taking just the pregnacare conception prenatals. Should I also take folic acid? I have got some but figured I'd get enough with the vitamins and my cereal habit! 
I'm trying to eat loads of fruit and veg and I get a fair bit of exercise anyway so not too worried about that. I've also been making an effort to drink more water and have been drinking less black tea and more green tea - with honey which is also supposed to be a 'fertility food'. 

I don't really know how seriously to take the whole thing. I'm worried that the more obsessed I get the more stressed I'll get - and we all know that that is counterproductive!

I've never actually seriously TTC before so this is all new to me! :wacko:

It is great to see that people are getting BFP's on other threads. It really does give you hope doesn't it. After all if it can happen for other people.....

:happydance:


----------



## baileykenz

CRC25 said:


> I miscarried in Sept. of last year and I finally just had my first normal period in Feb. and I actually tested w/ ovulation predictors and got a positive LH surge so my husband and I are really praying hard for a BFP. Praying for all you ladies and How fantastic if we did have babies in Dec. would be the best present Ever!

welcome hunni..
gl to u x


----------



## Hanskiz

CRC25 said:


> I miscarried in Sept. of last year and I finally just had my first normal period in Feb. and I actually tested w/ ovulation predictors and got a positive LH surge so my husband and I are really praying hard for a BFP. Praying for all you ladies and How fantastic if we did have babies in Dec. would be the best present Ever!

Welcome! I hope we can provide you with the support and hope you need.:hugs: Good luck with your journey. Christmas babies here we come.....

:happydance:


----------



## lintu

Hi guys, been off line all day today xxxx

Had a quick scan through, glad everyone seems to be feeling better and congrats on the :bfn:, feels strange saying that :haha: :happydance:

I feel relly full bloated and awful today, kinda similar to how i felt when i first got my :bfp: everything is telling me i'm not but then i keep thinking i could be :shrug: soooo tempted to check but know how crushing it will be if its :bfn:

What do you think i should do test or hang on for a while longer for :witch:


----------



## baileykenz

have u been dtd hun?


----------



## lintu

yep, not too much at the beginning of the week but before that yep deffo xx


----------



## baileykenz

mmm thats good news..
hey hun u could be pregs then :)
have u had af yet?


----------



## hollyw79

lintu said:


> yep, not too much at the beginning of the week but before that yep deffo xx

Any idea how many DPO you might be???


----------



## lintu

nope nothing since ERPC :shrug: will b 5 weeks tomorrow since op, dont know if im reading too much into it im just not that lucky took 12 mths to get my first.

I just want AF to come then i can get back to normal, hate this limbo feeling, its like beining in the 2ww thinking i will test tomorrow cos i can kid myself for another day,:grr: also been eating less but gaining weight all very similar to at the begining of my :bfp: but i know that everything says i wont be, the thread i posted the other day even says you might feel PG again :shrug:.

It's the not knowing whats going on thats sending me under :growlmad:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Wow Holly you really are a mine of information!! I had no idea that Omega 3 was so important! My OH and I probably should take a supplement as we don't really eat fish and that's the best dietary source (or so I understand - correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> Healthwise I'm taking just the pregnacare conception prenatals. Should I also take folic acid? I have got some but figured I'd get enough with the vitamins and my cereal habit!
> I'm trying to eat loads of fruit and veg and I get a fair bit of exercise anyway so not too worried about that. I've also been making an effort to drink more water and have been drinking less black tea and more green tea - with honey which is also supposed to be a 'fertility food'.
> 
> I don't really know how seriously to take the whole thing. I'm worried that the more obsessed I get the more stressed I'll get - and we all know that that is counterproductive!
> 
> I've never actually seriously TTC before so this is all new to me! :wacko:
> 
> It is great to see that people are getting BFP's on other threads. It really does give you hope doesn't it. After all if it can happen for other people.....
> 
> :happydance:

You're so silly! Well- all that information comes from ME obsessing! :haha: I try to read as much as I can.. to at least know what options I have and I am soooo grateful I came across this website because I've learned a tremendous amount since I joined in November. I wouldn't say to start obsessing - that does no good- but it IS good to be prepared and have a plan of action! :thumbup: BABY MAKING 101 :haha:

Omega 3 is *definitely* important- even when you are not TTC it is a very good thing to take- and only more so when you are TTC. Your pregnacare should already have folic acid in it- but it definitely doesn't hurt to take an extra 1 each day- your body eliminates any excess that you don't need- it can't hurt you at all- and can *really* help. I personally DO take it in addition because it is such a crucial vitamin in avoiding problems in pregnancy. There are people out there who take up to 4,000 mg a day - which most pills are only about 400mg- so it cannot hurt AT ALL to take 800-1200 mg a day~ especially when you are of child bearing age. 

You taught ME something about the honey- I didn't know that! :) Learn something new everyday! :)


----------



## baileykenz

ohh hun if you feel a little sim then i would say do a test but then i know how disapointed it will be if negs..
any other symptoms?


----------



## lintu

hollyw79 said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> yep, not too much at the beginning of the week but before that yep deffo xx
> 
> Any idea how many DPO you might be???Click to expand...

Havent got a scooby hun, i havent bothered checking this mth. and to be honest was no good at it to begin with :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

lintu said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> yep, not too much at the beginning of the week but before that yep deffo xx
> 
> Any idea how many DPO you might be???Click to expand...
> 
> Havent got a scooby hun, i havent bothered checking this mth. and to be honest was no good at it to begin with :haha:Click to expand...


LOVE LOVE LOVE that "haven't got a scooby hun" :haha::haha: I have no clue about anything right now either! 

Well, it wouldn't hurt with FMU to try and test- you never know- I always say "prepare for the worst, hope for the best!" We need our first BFP on here.. get that started for us!! :winkwink:


----------



## lintu

baileykenz said:


> ohh hun if you feel a little sim then i would say do a test but then i know how disapointed it will be if negs..
> any other symptoms?

nothing but i had nothing but feeling full and bloated untill i was 6/7 weeks last time, if i had some cheapy tests in i would have done one by now but my DH and I promised each other we werent going to over do it this time and i wasnt going to test until i was actually late, and i dont know if im late cos i dont know when im due :nope:


----------



## baileykenz

ohh crikey..
thats very true u dont know when your due..
do u want me to send a couple of ic to u in the morn hun?


----------



## lintu

I get the info about the omeg 3, never really taken it but i love fish i eat it loads, it was torture when i was PG cos all i wanted was sushi and smoked salmon and prawns :( 

But whats this about honey? i take local honey through hayfever season cos it helps loads but do i need to be upping my game?


----------



## lintu

baileykenz said:


> ohh crikey..
> thats very true u dont know when your due..
> do u want me to send a couple of ic to u in the morn hun?

senior moment hun, whats ic :shrug:

you could send me a new brain, mines frazzled :haha:


----------



## baileykenz

one step internet cheapie preg test


----------



## Cornish

Lintu it must be a very frsutrating time, Im not looking forward to a couple of weeks time. From whats Ive read on here nobody seems to be able to give a certain time frame of af arriving, so you wont know if you are late at all! How about it you give yourself a date to test on that you and OH agree on?
Or test - as Holly said we need our first bfp and sure one of us is due one soon.

Thanks for the info Holly and Hanskiz on vits, will up my folic acid and start on the omega asap, I just presumed that the folic acid I was taking was enough, didnt realise it doesnt hurt to take more.
xx


----------



## Cornish

lintu said:


> I get the info about the omeg 3, never really taken it but i love fish i eat it loads, it was torture when i was PG cos all i wanted was sushi and smoked salmon and prawns :(
> 
> But whats this about honey? i take local honey through hayfever season cos it helps loads but do i need to be upping my game?

Whats honey for/?/?/


----------



## Duffy

Hanskiz said:


> Good morning ladies.
> Thank all for your input on the pain last night. I did pass a clot in the end (TMI). I had no idea that an ERPC was any different to a D&C other than the process!
> I'm no in pain anymore (thankfully), but still spotting. It just feels like it'll never end and as we can't DTD until it has actually stopped it's very frustrating. I feel like every day that passes is precious potential pregnancy time slipping away from me. :cry:
> 
> My little girl still thinks there is a baby in there (I think she's too young to tell) and she comes up to me and lifts my top and points to my belly and says 'baby, baby!'. It's breaking my heart. :cry:
> I'm trying to hold onto the fact that there wil be another baby in there at some point (hopefully soon) but I'm finding it tough when it feels like the bleeding will never stop.
> 
> It's weird, since this has happened, my partner and I have been talking about kids and agreed that we want 4. We wanted 3 before and I'm a bit concerned that this is some kind of odd desire to replace this lost baby. Does anyone else feel like this?
> 
> I'd better not end up having any more m/c's otherwise I'll have to have 6 kids to make up for it!
> 
> Anyway, I hope all of you are feeling ok today? :hugs:

That a good question, I was set on two babies but since having two miscarriages I'm rethinking it. Maybe it is feelings related to the 2 lost pregnancys. I was having a chat with friend the other day and she asked me how many babies did I want and I said three lol  Oh is slapping the floor begging for only two babies *laughter* :cloud9:


----------



## Duffy

P.S 

Good morning ladies/errr afternoon now I'm just reading and catching up with everyone  I hope march will be a very promising month for all of us with a high successful rate/healthy full term babies. 

I'm tired this morning my dad is coming over lady and so is my sister in law in her kid/newborn baby, so its going to be a full house. Off to get myself a nap while I can.


----------



## lintu

Cornish said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> I get the info about the omeg 3, never really taken it but i love fish i eat it loads, it was torture when i was PG cos all i wanted was sushi and smoked salmon and prawns :(
> 
> But whats this about honey? i take local honey through hayfever season cos it helps loads but do i need to be upping my game?
> 
> Whats honey for/?/?/Click to expand...

Iv found this??

Sweet success - why is honey good for baby-making?

Bee pollen is a mixture of bee saliva, plant nectar and true pollen. It is rich in minerals such as copper, potassium, sodium and zinc in addition to 24 others and of the 22 amino acids known to man, 20 have been found in bee pollen.

Susan attributes the high pregnancy rates to the properties in pollen which are supported by 'masses of research'. Several studies both in Europe and the US have researched the beneficial links between bee pollen and sexual health. Pollen has been shown to;

* Restore and rejuvenate tired or ageing sex glands in both male and female. This is because it contains natural hormonal substances that stimulate and nourish the reproductive system.
* Increase sexual stamina and endurance
* Improve sexual dysfunction caused by prostatic disorders
* Stimulate ovarian function and increase the biological value of the egg
* Alleviate symptoms associated with PMS

So is it any wonder then that some women are attributing their pregnancies to bee pollen? Susan doesn't think so. "I can't tell you how many women my Clive has got pregnant," she laughs.

As well as pollen, honey contains other beneficial properties that not only aid sexual and reproductive disorders but provide general health benefits for the whole body.

Royal Jelly

Royal jelly is the food secreted by the nurse bees and fed to the growing Queen. It consists of about two thirds water and one third dry matter and helps the Queen live up to five years compared to the lifespan of the worker bee of just six weeks plus six months hibernation.

Royal jelly is rich in B vitamins, enzymes, hormones and amino acids and assists in the treatment of PMS, the menopause, infertility and impotence. As a hormone balancer, it can be used for acne, migraines and post natal depression.


----------



## lintu

Cornish said:


> Lintu it must be a very frsutrating time, Im not looking forward to a couple of weeks time. From whats Ive read on here nobody seems to be able to give a certain time frame of af arriving, so you wont know if you are late at all! How about it you give yourself a date to test on that you and OH agree on?
> Or test - as Holly said we need our first bfp and sure one of us is due one soon.
> 
> xx

just spoken to DH and he thinks we should wait till the end of the month WTF, I will have my brain dribbling out of my ears by then :grr:


----------



## Hanskiz

On Honey - as above!!

Basically it's an ancient remedy for pretty much anything! It's also classed as a 'superfood' and it's yummy! Can't hurt can it???

Lintu - I agree with Cornish I think you should set yourself a date to test. Much as I want you to test now and get a BFP to start us off I would hate for you to get a - and be upset. Give yourself a timeframe and keep super busy until that day!!

:hugs:


----------



## lintu

mmmm just read back through my diary and my ov type cramps started 24 hrs after my :bfn: on the 20th feb :shrug: never put em together until now.

we DTD on the 17th, 19th, 21st & 22nd, i know im not activly TTC but still keeping a note :blush:


----------



## baileykenz

lintu said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> I get the info about the omeg 3, never really taken it but i love fish i eat it loads, it was torture when i was PG cos all i wanted was sushi and smoked salmon and prawns :(
> 
> But whats this about honey? i take local honey through hayfever season cos it helps loads but do i need to be upping my game?
> 
> Whats honey for/?/?/Click to expand...
> 
> Iv found this??
> 
> Sweet success - why is honey good for baby-making?
> 
> Bee pollen is a mixture of bee saliva, plant nectar and true pollen. It is rich in minerals such as copper, potassium, sodium and zinc in addition to 24 others and of the 22 amino acids known to man, 20 have been found in bee pollen.
> 
> Susan attributes the high pregnancy rates to the properties in pollen which are supported by 'masses of research'. Several studies both in Europe and the US have researched the beneficial links between bee pollen and sexual health. Pollen has been shown to;
> 
> * Restore and rejuvenate tired or ageing sex glands in both male and female. This is because it contains natural hormonal substances that stimulate and nourish the reproductive system.
> * Increase sexual stamina and endurance
> * Improve sexual dysfunction caused by prostatic disorders
> * Stimulate ovarian function and increase the biological value of the egg
> * Alleviate symptoms associated with PMS
> 
> So is it any wonder then that some women are attributing their pregnancies to bee pollen? Susan doesn't think so. "I can't tell you how many women my Clive has got pregnant," she laughs.
> 
> As well as pollen, honey contains other beneficial properties that not only aid sexual and reproductive disorders but provide general health benefits for the whole body.
> 
> Royal Jelly
> 
> Royal jelly is the food secreted by the nurse bees and fed to the growing Queen. It consists of about two thirds water and one third dry matter and helps the Queen live up to five years compared to the lifespan of the worker bee of just six weeks plus six months hibernation.
> 
> Royal jelly is rich in B vitamins, enzymes, hormones and amino acids and assists in the treatment of PMS, the menopause, infertility and impotence. As a hormone balancer, it can be used for acne, migraines and post natal depression.Click to expand...

very good read..
did u see what ic is?
i have loads so would of posted u couple in the morn..


----------



## Hanskiz

lintu said:


> mmmm just read back through my diary and my ov type cramps started 24 hrs after my :bfn: on the 20th feb :shrug: never put em together until now.
> 
> we DTD on the 17th, 19th, 21st & 22nd, i know im not activly TTC but still keeping a note :blush:

That sounds promising!! If you did OV then, then you DTD at the right times and would now be 11 or 12 DPO.... Oooo I'm all excited for you now!!

Definitely don't wait until the end of the month - that way madness lies for sure, even if your brain doesn't actually dribble out of your ears :haha:

Good luck... :happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Great info on both honey and royal jelly, I shall be adding those to my shopping list! 
Duffy - where in the world are you to be going for a nap? Im off to bed!!! I hope your day is not too tiring and am also hoping for a very positive month for us all.

Lintu the end of the month is a long time away! Can you not persuade him otherwise??!


----------



## lintu

im going to the £ shop tomorrow, talked myself into it now with my dates :haha:might be a gibbering wrek by this time tomorrow but it has to be done. I'm going to test as have a hen night on sat and want to be sure, well thats my story and im sticking to it :blush:


----------



## baileykenz

good on u
cant wait lol


----------



## lintu

Iv just had a big spoonfull of honey out of the jar in the kitchen:haha: my poor DH thinks I need sectioning :shrug: i dont see his point :haha::haha:


----------



## Hanskiz

lintu said:


> im going to the £ shop tomorrow, talked myself into it now with my dates :haha:might be a gibbering wrek by this time tomorrow but it has to be done. I'm going to test as have a hen night on sat and want to be sure, well thats my story and im sticking to it :blush:

Make sure you tell us as soon as you know... I've got a good feeling about this!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Ooo very excited for you Lintu, let us know - ps I have also just eaten a spoon of honey!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lintu

Cornish said:


> Ooo very excited for you Lintu, let us know - ps I have also just eaten a spoon of honey!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

:happydance: can i book the padded room next to you :hugs::muaha:


----------



## Hanskiz

lintu said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Ooo very excited for you Lintu, let us know - ps I have also just eaten a spoon of honey!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> :happydance: can i book the padded room next to you :hugs::muaha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Thanks for making me giggle like a loon!!


----------



## lintu

Hanskiz said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Ooo very excited for you Lintu, let us know - ps I have also just eaten a spoon of honey!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> :happydance: can i book the padded room next to you :hugs::muaha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Thanks for making me giggle like a loon!!Click to expand...

not a problem huni, my DH gave up and has taken the dog for a walk!!

we need to make each other smile it stops us from rocking :happydance: just trying to not take things too seriously this time round :hugs:


----------



## lintu

Anyone checked CP yet after MC? Iv just checked mine and it feels the same as when I was PG, mega high :shrug:


----------



## baileykenz

never checked wouldnt have a damn clue lol


----------



## hollyw79

baileykenz said:


> never checked wouldnt have a damn clue lol

:haha:

You're so silly!

ALL of you ladies crack me up!!!!!!!! :rofl:

And I wanted to feel like I was part of the "in crowd" and went and had a spoon of honey myself!!! :happydance:


----------



## Samantha675

A friend of ours that we haven't seen in a while asked me when I was due today at his son's birthday party. UGH, poor guy, my DH had forgotten to tell him we lost the baby. 

Ovulation is definitely coming. Noticed a bit more CM, and feeling a bit horny for a change.


----------



## CRC25

Thanks ladies for the warm welcomes! So I tested postive for ovulation on Feb. the 25th and my last cycle was 33 days. so when should I test to see if we were sucessful?? I have been really tired, but also came down with a sore throat and I have had lots of discharge since ovulation which is new for me.... so just looking for when to test? I tested today and got a BFN. which I know was too early but its so hard to wait!


----------



## CRC25

Does anyone know anything about getting acupuncture to help chances of concieving??? Ive read that it can be helpful but I have never heard from anyone that has actually tried it. This two week wait is awful. :(


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> Thanks ladies for the warm welcomes! So I tested postive for ovulation on Feb. the 25th and my last cycle was 33 days. so when should I test to see if we were sucessful?? I have been really tired, but also came down with a sore throat and I have had lots of discharge since ovulation which is new for me.... so just looking for when to test? I tested today and got a BFN. which I know was too early but its so hard to wait!


well, if you got a + opk on the 25th- you'd assume the 26th was O- 27th 1DPO.. so today you would 8DPO- waaaaay too early- I got a + HPT @ 11DPO and so did a lot of other ladies that I know.. I think wait another 2-3 days at least before you test. Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## Cornish

Good morning ladies, well I went to bed and by the looks of things you all went insane on eating honey!!! Good to have a good chuckle and like the thought of trying to not take things too seriously - it is hard though!

Got another bfp this morning, not what i was hoping for, to be fair to my body it was very very faint until it dried and is now quite dark so thinking there are still a few hormones left to go. Still dtd every other night though just in case I ovulate without knowing about it.

Good luck to the ladies about to test - how exciting!:happydance:


----------



## baileykenz

hollyw79 said:


> baileykenz said:
> 
> 
> never checked wouldnt have a damn clue lol
> 
> :haha:
> 
> You're so silly!
> 
> ALL of you ladies crack me up!!!!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> And I wanted to feel like I was part of the "in crowd" and went and had a spoon of honey myself!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

nice to have a chuckle hey holl :headspin:


----------



## baileykenz

CRC25 said:



> Does anyone know anything about getting acupuncture to help chances of concieving??? Ive read that it can be helpful but I have never heard from anyone that has actually tried it. This two week wait is awful. :(

yes i have heard it can help hun :thumbup:
i agree with holly try at about 11 -12 days dpo


----------



## baileykenz

Cornish said:


> Good morning ladies, well I went to bed and by the looks of things you all went insane on eating honey!!! Good to have a good chuckle and like the thought of trying to not take things too seriously - it is hard though!
> 
> Got another bfp this morning, not what i was hoping for, to be fair to my body it was very very faint until it dried and is now quite dark so thinking there are still a few hormones left to go. Still dtd every other night though just in case I ovulate without knowing about it.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies about to test - how exciting!:happydance:

i hope its bfn very soon for u :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Good morning ladies, well I went to bed and by the looks of things you all went insane on eating honey!!! Good to have a good chuckle and like the thought of trying to not take things too seriously - it is hard though!
> 
> Got another bfp this morning, not what i was hoping for, to be fair to my body it was very very faint until it dried and is now quite dark so thinking there are still a few hormones left to go. Still dtd every other night though just in case I ovulate without knowing about it.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies about to test - how exciting!:happydance:

I got a BFP this morning also - after getting BFN yesterday... Test again later in the day and see. I used first wee this morning so I guess it's still there but really low.. Gonna try again tomorrow morning. 

:hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

well ladies I love honey so am happy to jump on board with that but how much per day? Can't seem to find that info anywhere.

I think the witch may be making an appearance very soon, been getting brownish tinged cm for a couple of days and today it looks more like red wine colour so fingers crossed! If she dows show in the next day or 2 I may possibly make a March attempt, my "normal" O day is around cd10-12.


----------



## lintu

:hugs: Cornish & Hanskiz, i hated that couldnnt have done it every day, i was a nightmare the day before was due to do it and the day i did it until i got my :bfn:

I havent tested myself yet today, and forgot i dont have the car today so cant get to the shop may have to buy some tomorrow.

Glad everyone is jumping on the honey band wagon, what else does everyone use?

All iv ever done is grapefruit juice and pregnacare for me and tomato based produce for DH, mainly tom soup. Good job he likes the stuff :haha:


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, well I went to bed and by the looks of things you all went insane on eating honey!!! Good to have a good chuckle and like the thought of trying to not take things too seriously - it is hard though!
> 
> Got another bfp this morning, not what i was hoping for, to be fair to my body it was very very faint until it dried and is now quite dark so thinking there are still a few hormones left to go. Still dtd every other night though just in case I ovulate without knowing about it.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies about to test - how exciting!:happydance:
> 
> I got a BFP this morning also - after getting BFN yesterday... Test again later in the day and see. I used first wee this morning so I guess it's still there but really low.. Gonna try again tomorrow morning.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Its just so rubbish!!!! Sorry you got a pos too :hugs: I also used first wee as thought it would be more accurate, but now I want the less accurate and more happy answer of a bfn! Will test mid week to see if its fainter and hopefully by weekend itll be gone. Ovulation is creeping closer and closer to April - hopefully we will not have to start a new thread each month. :growlmad:
Grapefruit and tomato juice - what are these for?


----------



## lintu

grapefruit juice for EWCM tomato for swimmers, every little helps.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science...wl-of-tomato-soup-a-day-boosts-fertility.html

A bowl of tomato soup every day can help boost fertility among men, scientists claimed yesterday.

They have discovered that lycopene, which gives tomatoes their bright red colouring, can turn sperm into super-sperm.

Researchers at the University of Portsmouth studied the effect of lycopene in the diet on a random group of six healthy men, with an average age of 42. The men were asked to consume a 400g tin of Heinz cream of tomato soup every day for two weeks.

The researchers, from the university's biomedical science department, said that during the two weeks, levels of lycopene in the men's semen rose between seven and 12 per cent, which was "significant".

They added that further studies should be carried out to discover whether the same boost would be seen in infertile men.

The results, published in the British Journal of Urology, said that infertile men have lower levels of lycopene in their sperm. The study suggests that higher levels of lycopene are associated with increased fertility.

It is not known what part lycopene actually plays in fertility, although it has been suggested that the antioxidant may mop up harmful free radicals in the body which can affect fertility.

Tomato products have been thought for some time to have beneficial health properties because of their high concentration of lycopene, but this is the first time they have been shown to boost fertility.

Other fruits and vegetables that are high in lycopene include watermelon, pink grapefruit, pink guava, papaya and rosehip.

Lycopene has previously been identified as a potential aid in conditions ranging from exercise-induced asthma to prostate cancer. However, earlier this month, the US Food and Drug Administration said it has found almost no evidence that lycopene has any effect on cancer prevention.

A review, published in the Journal of the National Cancer Institute, examined 81 studies of lycopene and concluded that none produced any credible evidence to support a relationship between consumption of the antioxidant and the risk of developing cancer.

About 2.6 million men in the United Kingdom have a low sperm count and doctors have suggested a healthier lifestyle can increase the chances of conceiving.

Nigel Dickie, a spokesman for Heinz said: "It's good to know that our tomato soup could give guys extra 'oomph'."


----------



## spellfairy

my guy has a tin of tomato soup for his lunch once or twice a week and i must say when i got pregnant within weeks of trying i did say wow super sperm... didnt know this thou lOL


----------



## Cornish

Wow, there are so many things that you can just eat to help! 
How much grapefruit juice and when?
So far Ive got conception vitamins, extra folic acid, honey, grapefruit juice - what am I missing?!


----------



## Cornish

Any other ladies on here use or know about soy? Poppy666 has got her bfp through using it!:thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish & Hanskiz~ I'm sorry you both got BFP's... that really STINKS! You both had ERPC's right??? I remember Lintu saying there was a difference between that and a d&c.. I had a d&c where they scrape EVERYTHING out which could be why I got a BFN right around where you are... it's a good thing they are getting lighter- progress!!

Miss_C~ I think a tsp. in the morning and in the night is how much honey you should have! I hope AF comes for you too! I can't WAIT for that to be here! (although a BFP would be better!) 

lintu~ wow- that is very interesting about lycopene. I am going to have to start including that with dinner a few nights a week!! So do you think you actually are going to wait until the end of the month to test?? 

Cornish~ don't forget Omega 3!! And I saw Poppy got her BFP ~ I actually bought a bottle of Soy Isoflavones after reading up on the threads she provided. I am back on forth on whether I am going to take it or not- I have to wait for AF to show though of course to start it. I took Clomid to get preggo in January even though I ovulate fine.. so I *might*.. I'm just afraid to take it so soon after a mc as I don't know how my cycles are going to be after that. 

I AM taking baby aspirin- I've read a lot of fertility docs recommend that for women who have had multiple m/c and I'm not waiting to have a 2nd mc before I try it- can't hurt- might help-


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for the warm welcomes! So I tested postive for ovulation on Feb. the 25th and my last cycle was 33 days. so when should I test to see if we were sucessful?? I have been really tired, but also came down with a sore throat and I have had lots of discharge since ovulation which is new for me.... so just looking for when to test? I tested today and got a BFN. which I know was too early but its so hard to wait!
> 
> 
> well, if you got a + opk on the 25th- you'd assume the 26th was O- 27th 1DPO.. so today you would 8DPO- waaaaay too early- I got a + HPT @ 11DPO and so did a lot of other ladies that I know.. I think wait another 2-3 days at least before you test. Best of luck! :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you! I will def. wait a few more days. So are you currently taking Clomid? I miscarried in Sept. last year and so I was waiting til this Sept. to do some research on Fertility medications. I start acupuncture on Thursday and I spoke to the guy and he said that he has helped 29 couples with getting their bodies balanced so they could carry babies sucessful. so Im gonna give it a try!


----------



## CRC25

baileykenz said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anything about getting acupuncture to help chances of concieving??? Ive read that it can be helpful but I have never heard from anyone that has actually tried it. This two week wait is awful. :(
> 
> yes i have heard it can help hun :thumbup:
> i agree with holly try at about 11 -12 days dpoClick to expand...

Ok thanks! Im gonna give it a try on Thursday! do you know anyone who has ever had it done and been sucessful in concieving shortly after? The doc. said that he is able to help balance my body to keep from having another miscarriage. So Im gonna give it a try :) Thanks so much and I will def. wait til 12dpo!


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for the warm welcomes! So I tested postive for ovulation on Feb. the 25th and my last cycle was 33 days. so when should I test to see if we were sucessful?? I have been really tired, but also came down with a sore throat and I have had lots of discharge since ovulation which is new for me.... so just looking for when to test? I tested today and got a BFN. which I know was too early but its so hard to wait!
> 
> 
> well, if you got a + opk on the 25th- you'd assume the 26th was O- 27th 1DPO.. so today you would 8DPO- waaaaay too early- I got a + HPT @ 11DPO and so did a lot of other ladies that I know.. I think wait another 2-3 days at least before you test. Best of luck! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I will def. wait a few more days. So are you currently taking Clomid? I miscarried in Sept. last year and so I was waiting til this Sept. to do some research on Fertility medications. I start acupuncture on Thursday and I spoke to the guy and he said that he has helped 29 couples with getting their bodies balanced so they could carry babies sucessful. so Im gonna give it a try!Click to expand...


No, no Clomid :cry: I WISH! My doctor is making me wait 3 cycles before introducing fertility meds after the mc. STINKS! But I am praying maybe I can get a BFP on my own before then! 

I've heard a lot of good things about acupuncture~ you'll have to let me know what you think!


----------



## Cornish

Cornish said:


> Wow, there are so many things that you can just eat to help!
> How much grapefruit juice and when?
> So far Ive got conception vitamins, extra folic acid, honey, grapefruit juice - what am I missing?!

OK so I need to add omega 3, baby aspirin, soy and acupuncture (potentially!).:thumbup:

Where will I find baby aspirin in UK? pharmacy or docs?

Fingers crossed for thursday CRC25:hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Wow, there are so many things that you can just eat to help!
> How much grapefruit juice and when?
> So far Ive got conception vitamins, extra folic acid, honey, grapefruit juice - what am I missing?!
> 
> OK so I need to add omega 3, baby aspirin, soy and acupuncture (potentially!).:thumbup:
> 
> Where will I find baby aspirin in UK? pharmacy or docs?
> 
> Fingers crossed for thursday CRC25:hugs:Click to expand...

I bought it in a local pharmacy- I am in the US~ just make sure it's low dose 81mg of baby aspirin- you might be able to buy online too. 

This is the soy that I got after a lot of research: 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000PR3H0I

If and when I take it- since I ovulate fine on my own- I will take it cd3-7


----------



## cliqmo

Without wishing to hijack the thread :blush: 

Do you guys think I have any hope of a March :bfp:??? 

We had a 'missed miscarriage' at 7wks and have the D&C booked for this Wednesday (I should now be 10+4) ...Having not gone through this before I have _no idea_ how long it will be before we can ttc again :confused:


----------



## hollyw79

cliqmo said:


> Without wishing to hijack the thread :blush:
> 
> Do you guys think I have any hope of a March :bfp:???
> 
> We had a 'missed miscarriage' at 7wks and have the D&C booked for this Wednesday (I should now be 10+4) ...Having not gone through this before I have _no idea_ how long it will be before we can ttc again :confused:

:hi: welcome! :) 

I would say it IS possible- but honestly unlikely as you haven't had the D&C yet. I definitely want to be optimistic because there is ALWAYS a chance- you could be due to ovulate soon and there is a possibility.. but sometimes you don't O for the 1st mo. after a m/c so it's really hard to stay. Wouldn't hurt to try for sure! :dust:


----------



## WoodyA

cliqmo said:


> Without wishing to hijack the thread :blush:
> 
> Do you guys think I have any hope of a March :bfp:???
> 
> We had a 'missed miscarriage' at 7wks and have the D&C booked for this Wednesday (I should now be 10+4) ...Having not gone through this before I have _no idea_ how long it will be before we can ttc again :confused:

I was just about to ask the same thing!!

I started a natural mc on wednesday, still bleeding and hcg was 150 yesterday. 

We want to start trying as soon as bleeding stops??
Too soon??


----------



## Cornish

Hello Cliqmo and WoodyA, so sorry for your losses, its such a horrible time. I am still doing the pma thing, had a mmc at 12+1 weeks and had an erpc 11 days ago. Still getting faint bfp unfortunately. My bleeding only lasted a couple of days so we have been dtd every other day since, just in case I ovulate. :thumbup:
WoodyA - how do you know your hcg? My dr refused to take bloods, said I had to wait. :growlmad: 

Cliqmo remember your hcg levels will probably be quite high, it isnt until the placenta is removed that they start to go down. I didnt realise that until I came on here!

Holly - thanks for info, found a shop that sells baby aspirin. Not sure on the soy yet, will have to read up on it a bit more.


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> cliqmo said:
> 
> 
> Without wishing to hijack the thread :blush:
> 
> Do you guys think I have any hope of a March :bfp:???
> 
> We had a 'missed miscarriage' at 7wks and have the D&C booked for this Wednesday (I should now be 10+4) ...Having not gone through this before I have _no idea_ how long it will be before we can ttc again :confused:
> 
> I was just about to ask the same thing!!
> 
> I started a natural mc on wednesday, still bleeding and hcg was 150 yesterday.
> 
> We want to start trying as soon as bleeding stops??
> Too soon??Click to expand...

Well, I read a post that if HCG is low- you can potentially still O- but I don't know "how low" it has to be. I had a mc about 3 weeks ago and I DOUBT I will be able to conceive in March honestly- I got a BFN about 12-13 days after and not a single + OPK ... 

Definitely doesn't hurt to try though like I said- it might happen!


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> WoodyA - how do you know your hcg? My dr refused to take bloods, said I had to wait.

I had them taken in Epu Friday and they were 500, they wanted to recheck Sunday as it was still high, then they want me back on Friday to recheck again. I thought it was routine?? They said I can't be discharged from Epu until it's lower


----------



## Cornish

It may be because you have chosen a natural mc? Either that or my docs dislike me!

Just read up on soy and def going to give it a go once af arrives and i know which day Im on!x


----------



## WoodyA

Well I didn't really choose natural, I wasn't given any option!


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> It may be because you have chosen a natural mc? Either that or my docs dislike me!
> 
> Just read up on soy and def going to give it a go once af arrives and i know which day Im on!x

Yes, exactly- I have it- and since my doc won't give me Clomid for 3 mos- I think I am just going to try that..

Has anyone read up on Royal Jelly instead of honey??


----------



## Cornish

WoodyA said:


> Well I didn't really choose natural, I wasn't given any option!

Really, that doesnt sound very good - are you ok about it? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

I am going to try Royal Jelly- especially after the honey discussion~ this was the best thread I found about it: 

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.html

Here is the actual product: 

https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=RJ-1034


----------



## Cornish

This list of things to take is getting long -Im going to rattle!:wacko:


----------



## hollyw79

Yeah it definitely is- this is my list:

prenatal vitamin
folic acid
omega 3
Super B complex
Baby Aspirin 
Royal Jelly
Guaifenesin - only 5 days before O to 1 day after O 
Soy (possibly- and only for 5 days @ start of cycle)

I am not going to do the honey since the Royal Jelly will cover that PLUS some. 

I also am going to try and drink green tea and grapefruit juice when I can remember...


----------



## hollyw79

Oh- and my DH has a list too :)

multivitamin
folic acid
zinc
omega 3
guaifenesin - 1 day before O until 1 day after O

I also plan on having him start Royal Jelly with me too once I get it since I read such positive affects on sperm too


----------



## Cornish

hollyw79 said:


> Yeah it definitely is- this is my list:
> 
> prenatal vitamin
> folic acid
> omega 3
> Super B complex
> Baby Aspirin
> Royal Jelly
> Guaifenesin - only 5 days before O to 1 day after O
> Soy (possibly- and only for 5 days @ start of cycle)
> 
> I am not going to do the honey since the Royal Jelly will cover that PLUS some.
> 
> I also am going to try and drink green tea and grapefruit juice when I can remember...

We shall rattle together then! I have not heard of guaifenesin. I seriously think I need to do more reading up as you ladies know so much. I just left it to dtd last time! Def going to give soy a go as soon as af arrives. My cycles were anywhere from 31 to 64 days before I pregnant so that may really help.


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it definitely is- this is my list:
> 
> prenatal vitamin
> folic acid
> omega 3
> Super B complex
> Baby Aspirin
> Royal Jelly
> Guaifenesin - only 5 days before O to 1 day after O
> Soy (possibly- and only for 5 days @ start of cycle)
> 
> I am not going to do the honey since the Royal Jelly will cover that PLUS some.
> 
> I also am going to try and drink green tea and grapefruit juice when I can remember...
> 
> We shall rattle together then! I have not heard of guaifenesin. I seriously think I need to do more reading up as you ladies know so much. I just left it to dtd last time! Def going to give soy a go as soon as af arrives. My cycles were anywhere from 31 to 64 days before I pregnant so that may really help.Click to expand...


Yes, I think soy would definitely be good if your cycles tend to be that long. I've been reading for MONTHS!!! 

My DH def noticed a difference after taking the guaifenesin... here is a good link on it

https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm

"Guaifenesin (Plain Robitusson-no letter extensions) can improve motility by thinning out the semen allowing for your guys to swim up stream easier. Vitamin C and Zinc can also help."

It's good for women too because it creates a more sperm friendly environment!


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Well I didn't really choose natural, I wasn't given any option!
> 
> Really, that doesnt sound very good - are you ok about it? :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah im ok with it, the doc said from the scan there was only 6mm left in my uterus and the sac much lower, only one day of severe pain and bleeding manageable so hopefully I'm over the worst.


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello ladies... And welcome new names!! :flower:

I ended up back in the EPU today as after a great day yesterday (BFN and no bleeding) I got BFP this morning and started bleeding heavily with LOADS of pain. So much that I called them to ask advice and they said I should come in. 
Spent 3 hours there - mostly waiting around - only to be told that it might go on like this for another 2 weeks and that they'll give me sme antibiotics 'just in case'. 
They did a UPT and it was + too so I reckon the one I did yesterday was faulty. I don't really know what to think actually - whatever goes it seems. 

Anyway, really crappy day especially after feeling so positive yesterday and thinking we could start DTD again. No such luck.:growlmad:

On the bright side they did take blood and promised me they would let me know what my actual HCG levels are so that could be good - or depressing. 

I hope all of you have had a better day than me!!!!


----------



## sleonie

Hanskiz - sorry to hear about your frustrating day...

On the topic of soy - i read somewhere that it is a definete no for people with PCOS - so I wanted to pick your brains and see what you think?


----------



## WoodyA

Sorry to hear that hanskiz, if u don't mind me asking when did u start to mc?


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Sorry to hear that hanskiz, if u don't mind me asking when did u start to mc?

I had an ERPC on 22/2/11 after mmc diagnosed at 12 week scan (baby never made it past 8 weeks or so). So almost 2 weeks since surgery.

How are you doing?


----------



## Cornish

Oh Hnaskiz, that is a crappy day. Are you taking the antibiotics then? It will be good to get your hgc level, you will know where you stand a little better then. Ive come down with horrid back and boob ache, was hoping it might be an ovulation sign but I suppose it could also be mc still going on?! Do you have a repeat blood test booked or nothing but a wait and see again!?

Hope you are feeling better real soon :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Im ok, only had one day of severe pain (Saturday) where I passed quite a few large clots.

I'm quite concerned that I'm still only bleeding when I wipe and haven't so much as marked a pad yet so I'm worried I've got worse to come :( ??


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for the warm welcomes! So I tested postive for ovulation on Feb. the 25th and my last cycle was 33 days. so when should I test to see if we were sucessful?? I have been really tired, but also came down with a sore throat and I have had lots of discharge since ovulation which is new for me.... so just looking for when to test? I tested today and got a BFN. which I know was too early but its so hard to wait!
> 
> 
> well, if you got a + opk on the 25th- you'd assume the 26th was O- 27th 1DPO.. so today you would 8DPO- waaaaay too early- I got a + HPT @ 11DPO and so did a lot of other ladies that I know.. I think wait another 2-3 days at least before you test. Best of luck! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I will def. wait a few more days. So are you currently taking Clomid? I miscarried in Sept. last year and so I was waiting til this Sept. to do some research on Fertility medications. I start acupuncture on Thursday and I spoke to the guy and he said that he has helped 29 couples with getting their bodies balanced so they could carry babies sucessful. so Im gonna give it a try!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no Clomid :cry: I WISH! My doctor is making me wait 3 cycles before introducing fertility meds after the mc. STINKS! But I am praying maybe I can get a BFP on my own before then!
> 
> I've heard a lot of good things about acupuncture~ you'll have to let me know what you think!Click to expand...


Oh ok... Im so sorry for you loss. I know how you feel and its taken me this long to have my first normal period since my loss in sept. last year. so God has a plan we just have to wait til hes ready!! So how long did it take you to become pregnant the first time? and do you currently have any children? I dont have anyone and Its like everyone around me is pregnant and its only making it ten times harder for me! My brother and his wife are due first week of april. and my loss would be due this month. My due date was March 26th. so My goal is to be pregnant by then.... but sometimes things dont go our way! Have you had your first normal period since your loss? I will def. let you know how my appt goes thursday. I am very anxious....


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Im ok, only had one day of severe pain (Saturday) where I passed quite a few large clots.
> 
> I'm quite concerned that I'm still only bleeding when I wipe and haven't so much as marked a pad yet so I'm worried I've got worse to come :( ??

It's possible but not necessarily likely. It really does seem to vary from woman to woman. Some people bleed for weeks others for days. I hope you're one of the days ones!! 

:hugs:


----------



## CRC25

Cornish said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Wow, there are so many things that you can just eat to help!
> How much grapefruit juice and when?
> So far Ive got conception vitamins, extra folic acid, honey, grapefruit juice - what am I missing?!
> 
> OK so I need to add omega 3, baby aspirin, soy and acupuncture (potentially!).:thumbup:
> 
> Where will I find baby aspirin in UK? pharmacy or docs?
> 
> Fingers crossed for thursday CRC25:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! :) Im not sure when my cycle is due.... If its based on a 28 day cycle then it would be due Friday and then if its 33 days then not til next wed. seems so far away! Hoping that acupuncture can be some help to me! I thought I had symptoms but then I ended up getting sick with a sore throat... have you ever heard that sore throat could be a symptom b/c of increased mucous in your body? just curious, im learning that you cant always believe what you read online.


----------



## WoodyA

Me too, I really wanna be able to try again in march, hubby is in the military and going away April and may so we won't be able to then :(


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Oh Hnaskiz, that is a crappy day. Are you taking the antibiotics then? It will be good to get your hgc level, you will know where you stand a little better then. Ive come down with horrid back and boob ache, was hoping it might be an ovulation sign but I suppose it could also be mc still going on?! Do you have a repeat blood test booked or nothing but a wait and see again!?
> 
> Hope you are feeling better real soon :hugs:

Thanks Cornish.. I reckon back and boob pain could well be ovulation. FX'd.
I haven't got any repeat bloods booked - they said if they were cause for concern they would let me know and bring me back in.

I'm thinking I might be out for this month at least as the bleeding is not stopping and until it does I can't even DTD so unless I manage an immaculate conception I might have to wait around a few weeks more. Feeling VERY depressed about this right now but I'm sure I'll bounce back at some point.


----------



## CRC25

cliqmo said:


> Without wishing to hijack the thread :blush:
> 
> Do you guys think I have any hope of a March :bfp:???
> 
> We had a 'missed miscarriage' at 7wks and have the D&C booked for this Wednesday (I should now be 10+4) ...Having not gone through this before I have _no idea_ how long it will be before we can ttc again :confused:

So sorry for you loss. My doc. told me after I miscarried and had a d and c not to have intercourse for 2 weeks following and he also recomended us not to try until 3 normal cycles. but every doc. is different. Good luck if you try again! :)


----------



## Duffy

Our told us the same its been about three months now so we see if waiting longer will make a difference


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hnaskiz, that is a crappy day. Are you taking the antibiotics then? It will be good to get your hgc level, you will know where you stand a little better then. Ive come down with horrid back and boob ache, was hoping it might be an ovulation sign but I suppose it could also be mc still going on?! Do you have a repeat blood test booked or nothing but a wait and see again!?
> 
> Hope you are feeling better real soon :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Cornish.. I reckon back and boob pain could well be ovulation. FX'd.
> I haven't got any repeat bloods booked - they said if they were cause for concern they would let me know and bring me back in.
> 
> I'm thinking I might be out for this month at least as the bleeding is not stopping and until it does I can't even DTD so unless I manage an immaculate conception I might have to wait around a few weeks more. Feeling VERY depressed about this right now but I'm sure I'll bounce back at some point.Click to expand...

:nope: I'm sorry :( How bad is the bleeding?? If it's still somewhat heavy ~ you might want to talk to your doc if it continues another week. Definitely don't feel depressed- I know it's easy to- but the way I try and see it is if my body still bleeds or doesn't ovulate- it's not ready to get preggo- and you don't want to get preggo if that is the case- you WANT your body to be healthy and normal before taking that next step to ensure a more healthy pregnancy the next time around. :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> cliqmo said:
> 
> 
> Without wishing to hijack the thread :blush:
> 
> Do you guys think I have any hope of a March :bfp:???
> 
> We had a 'missed miscarriage' at 7wks and have the D&C booked for this Wednesday (I should now be 10+4) ...Having not gone through this before I have _no idea_ how long it will be before we can ttc again :confused:
> 
> I was just about to ask the same thing!!
> 
> I started a natural mc on wednesday, still bleeding and hcg was 150 yesterday.
> 
> We want to start trying as soon as bleeding stops??
> Too soon??Click to expand...

They say that having a natural m/c is different then d and c. My doc. told me to give your body some time to heal and let it build your uterine wall back and up. I would just continue to watch your hcg drop and let it get back to zero and then after that start watching for signs of ovulation and if you feel ready go for it! Good luck, and sorry for you loss. We totally understand how you feel :(


----------



## CRC25

Cornish said:


> It may be because you have chosen a natural mc? Either that or my docs dislike me!
> 
> Just read up on soy and def going to give it a go once af arrives and i know which day Im on!x

What exactly does soy do???


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cliqmo said:
> 
> 
> Without wishing to hijack the thread :blush:
> 
> Do you guys think I have any hope of a March :bfp:???
> 
> We had a 'missed miscarriage' at 7wks and have the D&C booked for this Wednesday (I should now be 10+4) ...Having not gone through this before I have _no idea_ how long it will be before we can ttc again :confused:
> 
> I was just about to ask the same thing!!
> 
> I started a natural mc on wednesday, still bleeding and hcg was 150 yesterday.
> 
> We want to start trying as soon as bleeding stops??
> Too soon??Click to expand...
> 
> They say that having a natural m/c is different then d and c. My doc. told me to give your body some time to heal and let it build your uterine wall back and up. I would just continue to watch your hcg drop and let it get back to zero and then after that start watching for signs of ovulation and if you feel ready go for it! Good luck, and sorry for you loss. We totally understand how you feel :(Click to expand...

I know that mc naturally and a d&c is different- I know personally- I am *NOT* waiting 3 months- I have read soooooooooooooo many women who get a BFP sooner- and the way I figure it- my body will determine if and whe it is ready.. 1st month will be NTNP- but after that- I'm FULLY hopping on that TTC wagon! :happydance:


----------



## Hanskiz

[/QUOTE]:nope: I'm sorry :( How bad is the bleeding?? If it's still somewhat heavy ~ you might want to talk to your doc if it continues another week. Definitely don't feel depressed- I know it's easy to- but the way I try and see it is if my body still bleeds or doesn't ovulate- it's not ready to get preggo- and you don't want to get preggo if that is the case- you WANT your body to be healthy and normal before taking that next step to ensure a more healthy pregnancy the next time around. :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Thanks. I know you're right but all I want is to be pregnant again as soon as possible. I SHOULD be 15 weeks now not waiting around still to see if the bleeding might stop. 
I know my body isn't ready but I really don't think I'm going to get over this until I've carried another baby to term. I just feel so angry that this has happened and that my little girl might have to wait for ages to get a sibling. She keeps telling me she wants a baby.
I know everyone here is in the same boat and that there are countless women out there who have experienced this but I just feel so alone. 
I'm miserable today - I think I might go away until I can be a bit more positive. The last thing any of you need is me moaning.


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> Hello ladies... And welcome new names!! :flower:
> 
> I ended up back in the EPU today as after a great day yesterday (BFN and no bleeding) I got BFP this morning and started bleeding heavily with LOADS of pain. So much that I called them to ask advice and they said I should come in.
> Spent 3 hours there - mostly waiting around - only to be told that it might go on like this for another 2 weeks and that they'll give me sme antibiotics 'just in case'.
> They did a UPT and it was + too so I reckon the one I did yesterday was faulty. I don't really know what to think actually - whatever goes it seems.
> 
> Anyway, really crappy day especially after feeling so positive yesterday and thinking we could start DTD again. No such luck.:growlmad:
> 
> On the bright side they did take blood and promised me they would let me know what my actual HCG levels are so that could be good - or depressing.
> 
> I hope all of you have had a better day than me!!!!

Sorry that you had such a bad day! keep your head up and dont get down on yourself. remember there is always light at the end of the tunnel and things are going to get better.


----------



## Hanskiz

Thanks CRC25. x


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> Thanks CRC25. x

when I was little I dont ever remember anyone telling me how hard growing up was gonna be and its like people dont talk about miscarriages until you have had one and you want to talk about it! I never realized how common they were! so stay positve take care of yourself and keep smiling no matter how hard things are. God will only give you as much as you can handle :)


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it definitely is- this is my list:
> 
> prenatal vitamin
> folic acid
> omega 3
> Super B complex
> Baby Aspirin
> Royal Jelly
> Guaifenesin - only 5 days before O to 1 day after O
> Soy (possibly- and only for 5 days @ start of cycle)
> 
> I am not going to do the honey since the Royal Jelly will cover that PLUS some.
> 
> I also am going to try and drink green tea and grapefruit juice when I can remember...
> 
> We shall rattle together then! I have not heard of guaifenesin. I seriously think I need to do more reading up as you ladies know so much. I just left it to dtd last time! Def going to give soy a go as soon as af arrives. My cycles were anywhere from 31 to 64 days before I pregnant so that may really help.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I think soy would definitely be good if your cycles tend to be that long. I've been reading for MONTHS!!!
> 
> My DH def noticed a difference after taking the guaifenesin... here is a good link on it
> 
> https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm
> 
> "Guaifenesin (Plain Robitusson-no letter extensions) can improve motility by thinning out the semen allowing for your guys to swim up stream easier. Vitamin C and Zinc can also help."
> 
> It's good for women too because it creates a more sperm friendly environment!Click to expand...

So what exactly does the royal jelly do? do you have to be on fertility meds to take it? and how long have you been trying before your doc. lets you start taking fert. meds? and does every doc. start you out on Clomid? do you know?


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ I understand how you feel- I definitely think A LOT of where I should be.. I should be showing.. I should be close to the 2nd tri, etc. It sucks! Definitely feel free to vent and express! It's normal to feel that way. I am in the same boat as you- I don't think I will fully be able to get past the mc until I get preggo again. Don't go away hun.. we all have up and down moments!!!:hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it definitely is- this is my list:
> 
> prenatal vitamin
> folic acid
> omega 3
> Super B complex
> Baby Aspirin
> Royal Jelly
> Guaifenesin - only 5 days before O to 1 day after O
> Soy (possibly- and only for 5 days @ start of cycle)
> 
> I am not going to do the honey since the Royal Jelly will cover that PLUS some.
> 
> I also am going to try and drink green tea and grapefruit juice when I can remember...
> 
> We shall rattle together then! I have not heard of guaifenesin. I seriously think I need to do more reading up as you ladies know so much. I just left it to dtd last time! Def going to give soy a go as soon as af arrives. My cycles were anywhere from 31 to 64 days before I pregnant so that may really help.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I think soy would definitely be good if your cycles tend to be that long. I've been reading for MONTHS!!!
> 
> My DH def noticed a difference after taking the guaifenesin... here is a good link on it
> 
> https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm
> 
> "Guaifenesin (Plain Robitusson-no letter extensions) can improve motility by thinning out the semen allowing for your guys to swim up stream easier. Vitamin C and Zinc can also help."
> 
> It's good for women too because it creates a more sperm friendly environment!Click to expand...
> 
> So what exactly does the royal jelly do? do you have to be on fertility meds to take it? and how long have you been trying before your doc. lets you start taking fert. meds? and does every doc. start you out on Clomid? do you know?Click to expand...

Here is a great link on royal jelly:

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.html

You do NOT need to be on fertility meds.. and each doc is different as far as how soon they will prescribe- I was given immediately although DH and I were NTNP for almost a year. It's a good thing to try though- and you could always try soy if your doc won't give you Clomid.


----------



## CRC25

Here is a great link on royal jelly:

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.html

You do NOT need to be on fertility meds.. and each doc is different as far as how soon they will prescribe- I was given immediately although DH and I were NTNP for almost a year. It's a good thing to try though- and you could always try soy if your doc won't give you Clomid.[/QUOTE]


What does soy do and when and how often do you take the soy? The first time when you got pregnant were you on Clomid then?


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> Here is a great link on royal jelly:
> 
> https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.html
> 
> You do NOT need to be on fertility meds.. and each doc is different as far as how soon they will prescribe- I was given immediately although DH and I were NTNP for almost a year. It's a good thing to try though- and you could always try soy if your doc won't give you Clomid.


What does soy do and when and how often do you take the soy? The first time when you got pregnant were you on Clomid then?[/QUOTE]

Soy is similar to Clomid.. you take it cd3-7 if you want to increase the # of eggs (if you O fine on your own) or cd5-9 to improve the quality of the one egg you normally release. I got preggo 1st try with Clomid honestly- my doc won't let me take it for 3 cycles again tho- so I bought soy to try on my own for the next 2 months before going back to Clomid- praying I won't need it!! I am not 100% sure on taking it tho as I read a bunch of different things on it. 

Here is another thread on it:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-aft...re-have-bought-right-things-do-take-them.html


----------



## Samantha675

Woo hoo, got a positive OPK this AM.


----------



## hollyw79

Samantha675 said:


> Woo hoo, got a positive OPK this AM.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: AWESOME! I want one too!


----------



## WoodyA

I'm wasnt gonna use opk but maybe I should

I got my BFP on the second cycle of having implant removed and only dtd once around ov (holidayed separately) so I'm hoping I will fall quickly again... But opk would be useful as I'm not waiting for af

Hmmm


----------



## CRC25

Samantha675 said:


> Woo hoo, got a positive OPK this AM.

Yah!! thats awesome! congrats.... :) thats exciting! I had one on feb the 25th and that was the first one I have ever had!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Here is a great link on royal jelly:
> 
> https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.html
> 
> You do NOT need to be on fertility meds.. and each doc is different as far as how soon they will prescribe- I was given immediately although DH and I were NTNP for almost a year. It's a good thing to try though- and you could always try soy if your doc won't give you Clomid.
> 
> 
> What does soy do and when and how often do you take the soy? The first time when you got pregnant were you on Clomid then?Click to expand...

Soy is similar to Clomid.. you take it cd3-7 if you want to increase the # of eggs (if you O fine on your own) or cd5-9 to improve the quality of the one egg you normally release. I got preggo 1st try with Clomid honestly- my doc won't let me take it for 3 cycles again tho- so I bought soy to try on my own for the next 2 months before going back to Clomid- praying I won't need it!! I am not 100% sure on taking it tho as I read a bunch of different things on it. 

Here is another thread on it:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-aft...re-have-bought-right-things-do-take-them.html[/QUOTE]


Is Clomid pill form? and how is it taken? thinking about asking my doc. about them if not sucessful in next 2 months.


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25~ Both Clomid and Soy are in pill form.. I would DEFINITELY ask your doctor for it- helps a lot of people out. If you DO take it _ I would recommend also taking Guaifenensin to help your cervical mucus bc Clomid hurts that... 

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hostile-cervical-mucus.html


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25- btw if you do take the Guaifenesin- take it about 5 days before O to 1 day after O- not the whole month -and definitely not after 2 DPO


----------



## hollyw79

Another great article on Guaifenesin

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25- btw if you do take the Guaifenesin- take it about 5 days before O to 1 day after O- not the whole month -and definitely not after 2 DPO

ok thank ya! I have been emailing the acupuncturist back and fourth and Im gonna give that a try first and then if not any sucess then def. will talk to doc about Clomid... I was reading good and bad thing about it... Just a little nervous..


----------



## Hanskiz

I just got a call from the hospital. My HCG levels are at 200 so how I managed to get a BFN I have no idea!! Rubbish tests - won't be using those again!
They want me to come in for more bloods on wednesday - I guess so they can check that they're coming down ok. FX'd they are. 

If they are coming down at the rate they should and they're 200 now I should be at non pregnant level by the weekend. I really hope that happens. 

Today has really knocked my confidence for TTC this month and I'm wondering whether I should just leave it, but I SO SO SO want a baby! 

Thanks to all of you for listening to my whining on and for your positivity and support. :hugs:

Anyone for honey?? :haha:


----------



## WoodyA

What is the rate hcg should fall at? Roughly?


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> What is the rate hcg should fall at? Roughly?

Generally they should drop in half every 2-3 days just like should double in a normal preggo.


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> What is the rate hcg should fall at? Roughly?

I think it's supposed to halve roughly every 24-36 hours, but from what I've read there can be huge variation and it is all classed as 'normal'. I'm guessing mine have been dropping quite well as they would have been really high when I had the ERPC so 200 is not bad. Just want that BFN so bad! Could do with not bleeding anymore too!!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> I just got a call from the hospital. My HCG levels are at 200 so how I managed to get a BFN I have no idea!! Rubbish tests - won't be using those again!
> They want me to come in for more bloods on wednesday - I guess so they can check that they're coming down ok. FX'd they are.
> 
> If they are coming down at the rate they should and they're 200 now I should be at non pregnant level by the weekend. I really hope that happens.
> 
> Today has really knocked my confidence for TTC this month and I'm wondering whether I should just leave it, but I SO SO SO want a baby!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for listening to my whining on and for your positivity and support. :hugs:
> 
> Anyone for honey?? :haha:

Hopefully by the weekend like you say they should be gone and HCG almost down to 0!

I Know what you mean about no thinking March is the month- I don't either- my OPK's are so freaking light and I don't think O is anywhere NEAR me.. nor AF for that matter even though it's been almost a month since I found out and almost 3 weeks since the d&c and it sucks. :cry:

:rofl: you had me laugh out loud @ work when I read your honey comment!!! 

:drunk: let's all get drunk on honey! :rofl:


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz, please dont leave us! This is the place to be when you are feeling crappy and need to rant! 200 is quite low, Im sure itll be right down by the weekend and once your body is ready the bleeding will stop. My fingers and toes are crossed for you. :hugs:

I only went shopping and so much has gone on! Just bought some lovely honey, folic acid (to top up my conception vit) and omega 3. Oh no I forgot grapefruit juice! Going to try soy after af and Im sure theres more too!!!!

WoodyA I think hgc is meant to half every 2-3 days.


----------



## Cornish

Oh got the baby aspirin too, its 75mg - is that right Holly????


----------



## xSamanthax

I'm in the 2WW now... its the first time i've ever been here (in the 2WW) and OMGosh its driving me mad lol


----------



## Cornish

xSamanthax said:


> I'm in the 2WW now... its the first time i've ever been here (in the 2WW) and OMGosh its driving me mad lol

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> What is the rate hcg should fall at? Roughly?
> 
> I think it's supposed to halve roughly every 24-36 hours, but from what I've read there can be huge variation and it is all classed as 'normal'. I'm guessing mine have been dropping quite well as they would have been really high when I had the ERPC so 200 is not bad. Just want that BFN so bad! Could do with not bleeding anymore too!!Click to expand...

Hey Hanskiz, been doing some reading at it looks like 200 is really really low, normally at that level 2 weeks after conception so those last hormones should go pretty soon I think.

Still :thumbup: for our bfp this month.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Oh got the baby aspirin too, its 75mg - is that right Holly????

75mg or 81mg is what you should take- so that's perfect!! :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

xSamanthax said:


> I'm in the 2WW now... its the first time i've ever been here (in the 2WW) and OMGosh its driving me mad lol

it's a good place to be though! it means you might be one step closer to that BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I lost my last baby at 4 weeks on february 26th. so I am trying this march too.


----------



## hollyw79

9babiesgone said:


> I lost my last baby at 4 weeks on february 26th. so I am trying this march too.

welcome my dear! :flower:

We're still waiting for our 1st BFP on this thread!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

mine wont be for awhile. bc I am just starting to try now. 

I really hope I get mine.


----------



## 9babiesgone

and :dust: to all!! we all deserve our :bfp: and healthy babies.


----------



## spellfairy

2ww is awful:( lol im 6-7 dpo . heartburn and lower back n af cramp like pain. excited!!!


----------



## CRC25

xSamanthax said:


> I'm in the 2WW now... its the first time i've ever been here (in the 2WW) and OMGosh its driving me mad lol


Im right there w/ ya! I was feeling different at first hoping I was pregnant but I was extremely tired and then ended up getting a sore throat... So do you have any symptoms yet? when is your af due? Im thinking Im due by Next wed. so i dont know when to test waiting til 12dpo! Have tested like 3 times already knowing that it was way too early...which is worse to see that BFN! .... Good luck hoping for a BFP for you!! :)


----------



## CRC25

spellfairy said:


> 2ww is awful:( lol im 6-7 dpo . heartburn and lower back n af cramp like pain. excited!!!

Im 9dpo and I have cramp like feelings and been very tired and had an increased appetite. Have you been pregnant before? is cramping at this point good or bad? I have never had cramping before my af before...... I hate this 2ww!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I lost my last baby at 4 weeks on february 26th. so I am trying this march too.
> 
> welcome my dear! :flower:
> 
> We're still waiting for our 1st BFP on this thread!!Click to expand...

How do you get the stuff at the bottom of your page I found the cute little things but how do you get them on your page??


----------



## lintu

Hi guys sorry wasn't around yesterday looks like you had a busy day, will have a read through in a sec. 

Just letting you know I haven't tested yet, I'm going to town today so will get some tests, still don't know if I'm brave enough :shrug: 

Although how spooky I met a friend in the street whose a medium, she asked if I was PG and I said no, she said if your not already you soon will be. She's not a close friend so knows nothing of what's gone on xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

CRC25 said:


> xSamanthax said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the 2WW now... its the first time i've ever been here (in the 2WW) and OMGosh its driving me mad lol
> 
> 
> Im right there w/ ya! I was feeling different at first hoping I was pregnant but I was extremely tired and then ended up getting a sore throat... So do you have any symptoms yet? when is your af due? Im thinking Im due by Next wed. so i dont know when to test waiting til 12dpo! Have tested like 3 times already knowing that it was way too early...which is worse to see that BFN! .... Good luck hoping for a BFP for you!! :)Click to expand...

I honestly don't think i will get a BFP this month, its just how i 'feel' at the moment if you get what i mean. I'm due the :witch: on the 18th if i've gone back to a 28 day cycle. If not then i have a bit later to wait :wacko:


----------



## lintu

Hiya Hanskiz, sorry youve been having a crappy time huni :hugs:

becarful with soy, if your cycles are regular then chances are your ovulating naturally.

Soy works by tricking your body in to thinking its not producing enough estrogen, but then too much estrogen in your system has the oposite effect, thats how some BCP work.

i read loads on them last time round, was very tempted but didnt cos i had a regular cycles and dint want to totally cock things up :shrug:


----------



## Cornish

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I lost my last baby at 4 weeks on february 26th. so I am trying this march too.
> 
> welcome my dear! :flower:
> 
> We're still waiting for our 1st BFP on this thread!!Click to expand...
> 
> How do you get the stuff at the bottom of your page I found the cute little things but how do you get them on your page??Click to expand...

You need to add them onto a signature on your profile, they need to be in a url format I think!?

Hope everyone is feeling ok today - Hnaskiz how is the bleeding? Im back at work and had a horrid morning, already cried twice and got a horrible headache too. Just the afternoon and meeting to go.

Im still keeping all things crossed for a bfp this month (even though Im yet to get my bfn following mc), think the pma really helps me to stay focused. Im going to give the soy a go once af arrives, my cycles were all over the place before I was pregnant (anywhere from 33 - 64 ish days), so am hoping it will make me regualr and I can try every month instead of every 3 months!

Lots of :hugs: to you all, you have kept me sane for the past 2 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I lost my last baby at 4 weeks on february 26th. so I am trying this march too.
> 
> welcome my dear! :flower:
> 
> We're still waiting for our 1st BFP on this thread!!Click to expand...
> 
> How do you get the stuff at the bottom of your page I found the cute little things but how do you get them on your page??Click to expand...

You can go up to the top left of the page and click "USER CP" and then click "edit signature" and put in there whatever you want :)


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I lost my last baby at 4 weeks on february 26th. so I am trying this march too.
> 
> welcome my dear! :flower:
> 
> We're still waiting for our 1st BFP on this thread!!Click to expand...
> 
> How do you get the stuff at the bottom of your page I found the cute little things but how do you get them on your page??Click to expand...
> 
> You need to add them onto a signature on your profile, they need to be in a url format I think!?
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok today - Hnaskiz how is the bleeding? Im back at work and had a horrid morning, already cried twice and got a horrible headache too. Just the afternoon and meeting to go.
> 
> Im still keeping all things crossed for a bfp this month (even though Im yet to get my bfn following mc), think the pma really helps me to stay focused. Im going to give the soy a go once af arrives, my cycles were all over the place before I was pregnant (anywhere from 33 - 64 ish days), so am hoping it will make me regualr and I can try every month instead of every 3 months!
> 
> Lots of :hugs: to you all, you have kept me sane for the past 2 weeks. :thumbup:Click to expand...


Honey is the cure for tears hun! :thumbup: I'm sorry you're having a rough day :( I hope the day gets better for you! And just remember each day that passes~ is another day that you are one step closer to holding your own little baby!!:hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

lintu said:


> Hi guys sorry wasn't around yesterday looks like you had a busy day, will have a read through in a sec.
> 
> Just letting you know I haven't tested yet, I'm going to town today so will get some tests, still don't know if I'm brave enough :shrug:
> 
> Although how spooky I met a friend in the street whose a medium, she asked if I was PG and I said no, she said if your not already you soon will be. She's not a close friend so knows nothing of what's gone on xxx

Well, I think it's good you are going to test.. and give you some peace of mind either way. That's really cool/weird about the friend you saw! I saw one on my honeymoon and she said I would have 2 more kids... well- let's get working on that now!! lol


----------



## baileykenz

hi girls didnt come on yest felt so low :(
welcome new girls gl on opks
xxx


----------



## baileykenz

xSamanthax said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSamanthax said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the 2WW now... its the first time i've ever been here (in the 2WW) and OMGosh its driving me mad lol
> 
> 
> Im right there w/ ya! I was feeling different at first hoping I was pregnant but I was extremely tired and then ended up getting a sore throat... So do you have any symptoms yet? when is your af due? Im thinking Im due by Next wed. so i dont know when to test waiting til 12dpo! Have tested like 3 times already knowing that it was way too early...which is worse to see that BFN! .... Good luck hoping for a BFP for you!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly don't think i will get a BFP this month, its just how i 'feel' at the moment if you get what i mean. I'm due the :witch: on the 18th if i've gone back to a 28 day cycle. If not then i have a bit later to wait :wacko:Click to expand...

did u manage to catch ov hun?


----------



## baileykenz

Hanskiz said:


> I just got a call from the hospital. My HCG levels are at 200 so how I managed to get a BFN I have no idea!! Rubbish tests - won't be using those again!
> They want me to come in for more bloods on wednesday - I guess so they can check that they're coming down ok. FX'd they are.
> 
> If they are coming down at the rate they should and they're 200 now I should be at non pregnant level by the weekend. I really hope that happens.
> 
> Today has really knocked my confidence for TTC this month and I'm wondering whether I should just leave it, but I SO SO SO want a baby!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for listening to my whining on and for your positivity and support. :hugs:
> 
> Anyone for honey?? :haha:

hope u get sorted soon and get levels back to normal :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

baileykenz :hugs: I noticed you weren't really online. I hope today is better for you hun!


----------



## baileykenz

hollyw79 said:


> baileykenz :hugs: I noticed you weren't really online. I hope today is better for you hun!

thanks holly 
i hope it turns out better day...
hows u hun?


----------



## hollyw79

Wellllll ~ I could certainly be better~ somewhere in the middle~ my OPK's are getting lighter :growlmad: so I am guessing 1 of 2 things~ I either didn't ovulate this month- certainly possible and AF is around the corner- which wouldn't be a bad thing or 2- I didn't start using them soon enough and missed it~ also possible~ grrrrrrrr


----------



## CRC25

xSamanthax said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSamanthax said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the 2WW now... its the first time i've ever been here (in the 2WW) and OMGosh its driving me mad lol
> 
> 
> Im right there w/ ya! I was feeling different at first hoping I was pregnant but I was extremely tired and then ended up getting a sore throat... So do you have any symptoms yet? when is your af due? Im thinking Im due by Next wed. so i dont know when to test waiting til 12dpo! Have tested like 3 times already knowing that it was way too early...which is worse to see that BFN! .... Good luck hoping for a BFP for you!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly don't think i will get a BFP this month, its just how i 'feel' at the moment if you get what i mean. I'm due the :witch: on the 18th if i've gone back to a 28 day cycle. If not then i have a bit later to wait :wacko:Click to expand...

Its even harder waiting if your not sure it your cycle is 28 days. Because mine is never the same. Yeah I know how you feel! you never know! good luck keep us posted.


----------



## CRC25

baileykenz said:


> hi girls didnt come on yest felt so low :(
> welcome new girls gl on opks
> xxx

Stay positve! Dont give it. we all have bad days, but we all are here for you! Hope today is a better day for you! :)


----------



## CRC25

Cornish said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I lost my last baby at 4 weeks on february 26th. so I am trying this march too.
> 
> welcome my dear! :flower:
> 
> We're still waiting for our 1st BFP on this thread!!Click to expand...
> 
> How do you get the stuff at the bottom of your page I found the cute little things but how do you get them on your page??Click to expand...
> 
> You need to add them onto a signature on your profile, they need to be in a url format I think!?
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok today - Hnaskiz how is the bleeding? Im back at work and had a horrid morning, already cried twice and got a horrible headache too. Just the afternoon and meeting to go.
> 
> Im still keeping all things crossed for a bfp this month (even though Im yet to get my bfn following mc), think the pma really helps me to stay focused. Im going to give the soy a go once af arrives, my cycles were all over the place before I was pregnant (anywhere from 33 - 64 ish days), so am hoping it will make me regualr and I can try every month instead of every 3 months!
> 
> Lots of :hugs: to you all, you have kept me sane for the past 2 weeks. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! I am going to give it a try!


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello ladies :hugs: I hope everyone is feeling ok today. :flower:

I went to work and had a very busy day which was good as it stopped me brooding and meant I didn't think about this horribleness for most of the day.

I've been pain free pretty much all day and the bleeding has stopped (again - I'll only believe it when it's been more than 48 hrs)! So HUGE improvement on yesterday! Up down, up down, up down, it's an emotional pogo stick!

I have to go back for bloods tomorrow again but am hoping to put it off til thursday as I don't fancy a morning in the EPU with my LO! 

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!!
been off awhle and Ive had a great read... picked up on some things I didn't know like Honey and tomato... too bad hubby doesn't like tomato anyting except for ketchup but he hardly ever eats it with anything...

Im 8dpo today and am also feeling like it's not my month, testing this Friday so we'll see what happens.. if it's a bfn this cycle, I am thinking or rather will be taking Soy... I O fine I think I may need a boost, cuz well, Im getting up there in age and hopefully that boost will help me :rofl:... i will be taking it CD3-CD7...

keeping everything crossed for all of us!!!

:hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Hello ladies :hugs: I hope everyone is feeling ok today. :flower:
> 
> I went to work and had a very busy day which was good as it stopped me brooding and meant I didn't think about this horribleness for most of the day.
> 
> I've been pain free pretty much all day and the bleeding has stopped (again - I'll only believe it when it's been more than 48 hrs)! So HUGE improvement on yesterday! Up down, up down, up down, it's an emotional pogo stick!
> 
> I have to go back for bloods tomorrow again but am hoping to put it off til thursday as I don't fancy a morning in the EPU with my LO!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone.

I'm glad you are feeling somewhat better.. progress is progress! :thumbup: Mine was like that- lighter and then heavier and then light spotting and then BOOM gone, it seemed to stop immediately. I hope it disappears for you really soon! :) 

And I Hope your blood work comes back with no HCG!


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!!
> been off awhle and Ive had a great read... picked up on some things I didn't know like Honey and tomato... too bad hubby doesn't like tomato anyting except for ketchup but he hardly ever eats it with anything...
> 
> Im 8dpo today and am also feeling like it's not my month, testing this Friday so we'll see what happens.. if it's a bfn this cycle, I am thinking or rather will be taking Soy... I O fine I think I may need a boost, cuz well, Im getting up there in age and hopefully that boost will help me :rofl:... i will be taking it CD3-CD7...
> 
> keeping everything crossed for all of us!!!
> 
> :hugs:

You;re not too far from testing! :happydance: 

I am still considering Soy- same thing cd3-7.. How much of it do you plan to take dosage wise?


----------



## LiSa2010

> You;re not too far from testing! :happydance:
> 
> I am still considering Soy- same thing cd3-7.. How much of it do you plan to take dosage wise?

I plan on taking it like this:
CD3 - CD6: 160mg
CD7: 200mg

I still haven't bought my Soy, did you? what kind did you buy?


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Hi Holly and ladies... can I join in this thread please???


----------



## Hanskiz

crazylilth1ng said:


> Hi Holly and ladies... can I join in this thread please???

Welcome! :flower: Sorry for you losses. :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010 said:


> You;re not too far from testing! :happydance:
> 
> I am still considering Soy- same thing cd3-7.. How much of it do you plan to take dosage wise?
> 
> I plan on taking it like this:
> CD3 - CD6: 160mg
> CD7: 200mg
> 
> I still haven't bought my Soy, did you? what kind did you buy?Click to expand...

AFter comparing with a lot of the other ladies post- this is what I found is exactly like what the other ladies took:

https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Boun...3H0I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299607159&sr=8-1


----------



## hollyw79

crazylilth1ng said:


> Hi Holly and ladies... can I join in this thread please???

OF COURSE my dear!! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks holly!

I was thinking of going with this one: they have it at the Vitamin Shoppe by me at work so will pick it up tomorrow....

https://www.drugstore.com/products/...ram=natrol_soy_isoflavones_&CAWELAID=61265901


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010 said:


> thanks holly!
> 
> I was thinking of going with this one: they have it at the Vitamin Shoppe by me at work so will pick it up tomorrow....
> 
> https://www.drugstore.com/products/...ram=natrol_soy_isoflavones_&CAWELAID=61265901

it looks similar as far as ingredients but looks like you have to take 4 pills to get to 40 mg of soy as that is the serving size? the one I looked @ has 23mg per pill- so a lot less- your pills won't go as far.. so if you want to get to 200 mg, you would need 20 pills?? per day?? I think it would end up costing you more to get those.. but it would still work... just more to swallow..


----------



## LiSa2010

hollyw79 said:


> it looks similar as far as ingredients but looks like you have to take 4 pills to get to 40 mg of soy as that is the serving size? the one I looked @ has 23mg per pill- so a lot less- your pills won't go as far.. so if you want to get to 200 mg, you would need 20 pills?? per day?? I think it would end up costing you more to get those.. but it would still work... just more to swallow..

oh boy Im confused.. :rofl: I thought each pill was 40mg.. LOL am I reading it wrong.. so then ONE pill is actually 10mg? LOL :shrug:


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> it looks similar as far as ingredients but looks like you have to take 4 pills to get to 40 mg of soy as that is the serving size? the one I looked @ has 23mg per pill- so a lot less- your pills won't go as far.. so if you want to get to 200 mg, you would need 20 pills?? per day?? I think it would end up costing you more to get those.. but it would still work... just more to swallow..
> 
> oh boy Im confused.. :rofl: I thought each pill was 40mg.. LOL am I reading it wrong.. so then ONE pill is actually 10mg? LOL :shrug:Click to expand...


Yes, because it says "Serving Size:	4 capsules" = 40 mg... that's A LOT of pills!!! I plan on taking 92mg or 115mg cd3-7... I don't want to overdo it the first time as I have no clue how it will affect my body. I'm afraid to take a really high dose.. and when I took Clomid ~ I took 50 mg = about 100 mg of soy... so I'm leaning for somewhere similar.


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010~ After further reading, I think I may take a slightly higher dose and it seems that is what most women do - closer to 150.. maybe 6 or 7 pills (@ 23mg each that I ordered) ... 138mg or 161mg.. decisions, decisions!


----------



## 9babiesgone

anyone else testing on the 30th???


----------



## LiSa2010

hollyw79 said:


> LiSa2010~ After further reading, I think I may take a slightly higher dose and it seems that is what most women do - closer to 150.. maybe 6 or 7 pills (@ 23mg each that I ordered) ... 138mg or 161mg.. decisions, decisions!

LOL i know what you mean..... so I kept looking to see what other Soy brands there are and think I may go with this one: I can get it at Amazon or Walmart.... this one is just Soy and Calcium... 
let me know what you think?

https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valley-Soy-Isoflavones-Tablets/dp/B001R5Q9HA


----------



## Hanskiz

9babiesgone said:


> anyone else testing on the 30th???

I hope so! 
Depends whether I ovulate sooner rather than later (or at all) but it's the date I've set myself to test if things happen as I think they should! :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah that is my date to test too!!


----------



## hollyw79

Lisa~ Well,... the great thing about that one is that 1 pill = 40 mg.. and as long as you're not taking any more calcium supplements~ you should be fine. I think women of child bearing age should get up to 1000 mg of calcium so you wouldn't be over that.. that looks like a good choice too!


----------



## lintu

ok guys, Im not getting too excited but I think I have a new :bfp: :shrug:

I bought some cheapy tests today from town and did one when i got home and it has a line very faint but it's there. I had a :bfn: at 3wks 5 days and am 5 wks 2 days from ERCP, im not getting mega excited cos im not that lucky but also my :bfn: could have been a duff test :shrug: 

going to leave it a week, although eat and drink like im PG and see what the tests say in a week, but surely after 5 wks i wouldnt be getting a :bfp: would I??


----------



## Hanskiz

lintu said:


> ok guys, Im not getting too excited but I think I have a new :bfp: :shrug:
> 
> I bought some cheapy tests today from town and did one when i got home and it has a line very faint but it's there. I had a :bfn: at 3wks 5 days and am 5 wks 2 days from ERCP, im not getting mega excited cos im not that lucky but also my :bfn: could have been a duff test :shrug:
> 
> going to leave it a week, although eat and drink like im PG and see what the tests say in a week, but surely after 5 wks i wouldnt be getting a :bfp: would I??

Sounds good Lintu!! I think that's a new BFP - I've got a good feeling about it! FX'd I'm right. 
CONGRATULATIONS - you've started us off!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

hollyw79 said:


> Lisa~ Well,... the great thing about that one is that 1 pill = 40 mg.. and as long as you're not taking any more calcium supplements~ you should be fine. I think women of child bearing age should get up to 1000 mg of calcium so you wouldn't be over that.. that looks like a good choice too!

same thing I was thinking... :thumbup: I will see if they have it first at this organic store by me (they have everything, you name it, Vitamins GALORE lol) and if they don't have it there, I will order it from Walmart, they're cheaper there than Amazon. 



lintu said:


> ok guys, Im not getting too excited but I think I have a new :bfp: :shrug:
> 
> I bought some cheapy tests today from town and did one when i got home and it has a line very faint but it's there. I had a :bfn: at 3wks 5 days and am 5 wks 2 days from ERCP, im not getting mega excited cos im not that lucky but also my :bfn: could have been a duff test :shrug:
> 
> going to leave it a week, although eat and drink like im PG and see what the tests say in a week, but surely after 5 wks i wouldnt be getting a :bfp: would I??

I agree :thumbup: it is definitely a new :bfp: congrats H&H 9 months :happydance: :hugs: :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

lintu said:


> ok guys, Im not getting too excited but I think I have a new :bfp: :shrug:
> 
> I bought some cheapy tests today from town and did one when i got home and it has a line very faint but it's there. I had a :bfn: at 3wks 5 days and am 5 wks 2 days from ERCP, im not getting mega excited cos im not that lucky but also my :bfn: could have been a duff test :shrug:
> 
> going to leave it a week, although eat and drink like im PG and see what the tests say in a week, but surely after 5 wks i wouldnt be getting a :bfp: would I??


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

THAT IS AWESOME! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Super exciting!! Don't wait a week!! Test again tomorrow!!! I HIGHLY doubt you would get a BFN and then randomly weeks later get a bfp! I'm hopeful for you!


----------



## baileykenz

wow FANTASTIC....
sounds very positive to me..
how u feeling?
have u got a pic?


----------



## lintu

i feel fine, just really full and bloated the same as last time.

altho i had period type cramps last time that were quite bad, but nothing ATM :shrug:

Trying not to get my hopes up too much, just really not this lucky

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/LILBOBDOG/DSC00939.jpg


----------



## baileykenz

omg thats so good hun...
did it come up in time limit?


----------



## lintu

told you really faint but there


----------



## lintu

yep, couple of mins after, and was mid afternoon wee :shrug:


----------



## baileykenz

blinking hell..thats great for afternoon pee..
are u doing another in morn?
have you got foggiest when u ov hun?


----------



## Duffy

I have those cheapo testers too and congrats are in order for you


----------



## lintu

Not got a scooby just been looking at my diary and have ov type pains on and off since 20th feb so god only knows :shrug: havent been monitoring it at all this cycle, was waiting for AF

going to leave FMU till Sat and do a new one xxx


----------



## baileykenz

wow i think congrats is in order..
sooo happy for u..
gl hun xx


----------



## Lyo28

Congrats Lintu on the BFP! So happy for you.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Yay... it certainly looks like a BFP to me!!! Well done you!


----------



## WoodyA

My hubby doesn't wanna try until June

Devastated

So I'm out of this thread :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

after my recent 10th loss, on february 26th, I am just about to give up. I need to get pregnant this month or I am going to be so dang upset. my hcg levels are completely down since last week. so I am hoping I can really do it this month.


----------



## hollyw79

lintu said:


> yep, couple of mins after, and was mid afternoon wee :shrug:

:happydance: I see that line! woot! woot!! :happydance:

I don't think you should wait til Saturday - that is waaaaaaaay too far away! How can you stand to wait??? What about in 48 hrs with FMU?? 

I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> My hubby doesn't wanna try until June
> 
> Devastated
> 
> So I'm out of this thread :(

:( Does he have a reason why?? Is he willing to even just NTNP???


----------



## hollyw79

9babiesgone said:


> after my recent 10th loss, on february 26th, I am just about to give up. I need to get pregnant this month or I am going to be so dang upset. my hcg levels are completely down since last week. so I am hoping I can really do it this month.


:hugs: awww don't put too much pressure on yourself! I know we ALL really want it to happen right away.. and it WILL when the time is right and when your body is ready! I hope it happens soon for you!:hugs:


----------



## CRC25

lintu said:


> ok guys, Im not getting too excited but I think I have a new :bfp: :shrug:
> 
> I bought some cheapy tests today from town and did one when i got home and it has a line very faint but it's there. I had a :bfn: at 3wks 5 days and am 5 wks 2 days from ERCP, im not getting mega excited cos im not that lucky but also my :bfn: could have been a duff test :shrug:
> 
> going to leave it a week, although eat and drink like im PG and see what the tests say in a week, but surely after 5 wks i wouldnt be getting a :bfp: would I??

yah!! congrats!!! thats so exciting! :)


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> My hubby doesn't wanna try until June
> 
> Devastated
> 
> So I'm out of this thread :(

 what? I am so sorry! I hope he changes his mind. stay postive!


----------



## CRC25

9babiesgone said:


> after my recent 10th loss, on february 26th, I am just about to give up. I need to get pregnant this month or I am going to be so dang upset. my hcg levels are completely down since last week. so I am hoping I can really do it this month.

Just give your body time and when its healed and ready it will carry a healthy pregnancy! dont give up. stay positive and dont give up! Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## 9babiesgone

hollyw79 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> after my recent 10th loss, on february 26th, I am just about to give up. I need to get pregnant this month or I am going to be so dang upset. my hcg levels are completely down since last week. so I am hoping I can really do it this month.
> 
> 
> :hugs: awww don't put too much pressure on yourself! I know we ALL really want it to happen right away.. and it WILL when the time is right and when your body is ready! I hope it happens soon for you!:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks we are trying to just do it very relaxing. I am not really sure of my ovulation date or anything. and just seeing if it happens, but it is making me even more anxious than if we were planning out our dtd times




CRC25 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> after my recent 10th loss, on february 26th, I am just about to give up. I need to get pregnant this month or I am going to be so dang upset. my hcg levels are completely down since last week. so I am hoping I can really do it this month.
> 
> Just give your body time and when its healed and ready it will carry a healthy pregnancy! dont give up. stay positive and dont give up! Im sorry for your loss.Click to expand...

thanks, I hope that is the case, but I Have rest up before, and still lost so. I dont know


----------



## WoodyA

hollyw79 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> My hubby doesn't wanna try until June
> 
> Devastated
> 
> So I'm out of this thread :(
> 
> :( Does he have a reason why?? Is he willing to even just NTNP???Click to expand...

 We are going on hol in June to USA/ Canada he said imagine how much of a hassle it would be if I mc again while we were away

We have had a huge fall out, he is so inconsiderate


----------



## lintu

hollyw79 said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> yep, couple of mins after, and was mid afternoon wee :shrug:
> 
> :happydance: I see that line! woot! woot!! :happydance:
> 
> I don't think you should wait til Saturday - that is waaaaaaaay too far away! How can you stand to wait??? What about in 48 hrs with FMU??
> 
> I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanx Hun, I'm gonna wait till sat cos I start a new job today so little hard for me to get back and too the Drs. Need to give it time to build up if that's what it's going to do :shrug: I'm totally bricking it!!


----------



## lintu

WoodyA said:


> My hubby doesn't wanna try until June
> 
> Devastated
> 
> So I'm out of this thread :(

Aww Hun :hugs: would he not go with NTNP for a few mths :shrug: that's what my plan is then full on TTC from June xxx


----------



## lintu

9babiesgone said:


> after my recent 10th loss, on february 26th, I am just about to give up. I need to get pregnant this month or I am going to be so dang upset. my hcg levels are completely down since last week. so I am hoping I can really do it this month.

:hugs: your so strong huni xxxx I would have given up by now. I can not even begin to imagine what your going through xxxxx

Were all here for you xxx


----------



## Cornish

:hugs:Wow Lintu and congrats! I cant beleive you are controlled enough to wait until Sat, I would have poas 10 times over by now! I def think its possible to get a bfp after 5 weeks.:thumbup:

Work is still hard, but coming on here to say hello during lunch is helping. Was so tired after first day that I was in bed by 8 last night - sorry for not catching up. Well my bad back and sore boobs are still around, now Im getting strong cramps very low. Im thinking this is not ovulation signs but in fact mc after effects. Its 13 days since erpc and although it seems like a lifetime ago it isnt that long for body to have settled probably. Going to do another hpt at the weekend and hoping for my bfn. Stil dtd every other night jsut in case though :happydance:

How is everyone doing?
Holly Im getting good with all my vitamins, I take a prenatal, folic acid, omega 3 and baby aspirin with a gulp of grapefruit and ts honey! A little morning ritual for me.

Has the bleeding stopped Hanskiz? Are you feeeling better?

Sorry to hear Oh is not being supportive WoodyA, I have no idea what men think or for what reason, but my OH says the worst things at the worst times and never normally means it, but is so stubborn! Hopefully you can 'relaxingly' try?! :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> How is everyone doing?
> Holly Im getting good with all my vitamins, I take a prenatal, folic acid, omega 3 and baby aspirin with a gulp of grapefruit and ts honey! A little morning ritual for me.
> 
> Has the bleeding stopped Hanskiz? Are you feeeling better?

Love your ritual! :haha: I'm going to get some grapefruit juice this afternoon. 

The bleeding is less thanks, but STILL spotting. I'll get my blood results this evening so I'm hoping for a reasonable decline. Feeling much better now - pain is gone so FX'd I'm over the worst now! :happydance:

I hope everyone is ok today? :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

WoodyA said:


> My hubby doesn't wanna try until June
> 
> Devastated
> 
> So I'm out of this thread :(

hi woody, Im so sorry to hear this.... :hugs:



9babiesgone said:


> after my recent 10th loss, on february 26th, I am just about to give up. I need to get pregnant this month or I am going to be so dang upset. my hcg levels are completely down since last week. so I am hoping I can really do it this month.

hi 9, Ive had 3 mc and I can only imagine what you're going through. sending you lots of cyber :hugs:


:hi: ladies, how is everyone?
afm: had some AF like cramps and backache early this morning. it really felt like AF was about to show up but shes not due until Sat...pains are completely gone now...

:hugs:


----------



## CRC25

So Im 11 dpo and my cycle isnt due until next wed. Im on a 33 day cycle. Do I test over the weekend? I start acupuncutre tom.. yah :) I have had this cramping on and off never had that before af was due. but maybe things are different after a d and c....?


----------



## CRC25

Cornish said:


> :hugs:Wow Lintu and congrats! I cant beleive you are controlled enough to wait until Sat, I would have poas 10 times over by now! I def think its possible to get a bfp after 5 weeks.:thumbup:
> 
> Work is still hard, but coming on here to say hello during lunch is helping. Was so tired after first day that I was in bed by 8 last night - sorry for not catching up. Well my bad back and sore boobs are still around, now Im getting strong cramps very low. Im thinking this is not ovulation signs but in fact mc after effects. Its 13 days since erpc and although it seems like a lifetime ago it isnt that long for body to have settled probably. Going to do another hpt at the weekend and hoping for my bfn. Stil dtd every other night jsut in case though :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> Holly Im getting good with all my vitamins, I take a prenatal, folic acid, omega 3 and baby aspirin with a gulp of grapefruit and ts honey! A little morning ritual for me.
> 
> Has the bleeding stopped Hanskiz? Are you feeeling better?
> 
> Sorry to hear Oh is not being supportive WoodyA, I have no idea what men think or for what reason, but my OH says the worst things at the worst times and never normally means it, but is so stubborn! Hopefully you can 'relaxingly' try?! :hugs:

Love your moring ritual! I take prenatal and folic acid. what does omega 3 do and baby asprin? Im going to talk to the acupuncturist tom. and see what he recommends to take to help increase chances of conceiving. Ill keep you girls posted :)


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> Holly Im getting good with all my vitamins, I take a prenatal, folic acid, omega 3 and baby aspirin with a gulp of grapefruit and ts honey! A little morning ritual for me.
> 
> Has the bleeding stopped Hanskiz? Are you feeeling better?
> 
> Love your ritual! :haha: I'm going to get some grapefruit juice this afternoon.
> 
> The bleeding is less thanks, but STILL spotting. I'll get my blood results this evening so I'm hoping for a reasonable decline. Feeling much better now - pain is gone so FX'd I'm over the worst now! :happydance:
> 
> I hope everyone is ok today? :hugs:Click to expand...

Glad to hear you feeling better and the bleeding is down to spotting! let us know the results of your blood levels. Good luck thinking of ya!


----------



## Hanskiz

Help! I can't get the lid off the honey!


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> Help! I can't get the lid off the honey!



haha, Omg! you have me cracking up. I remember my mom use to take a spoon and lift under the lid of the pickles to get it to pop so you couldunscrew it... Good luck with the honey :)


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:Wow Lintu and congrats! I cant beleive you are controlled enough to wait until Sat, I would have poas 10 times over by now! I def think its possible to get a bfp after 5 weeks.:thumbup:
> 
> Work is still hard, but coming on here to say hello during lunch is helping. Was so tired after first day that I was in bed by 8 last night - sorry for not catching up. Well my bad back and sore boobs are still around, now Im getting strong cramps very low. Im thinking this is not ovulation signs but in fact mc after effects. Its 13 days since erpc and although it seems like a lifetime ago it isnt that long for body to have settled probably. Going to do another hpt at the weekend and hoping for my bfn. Stil dtd every other night jsut in case though :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> Holly Im getting good with all my vitamins, I take a prenatal, folic acid, omega 3 and baby aspirin with a gulp of grapefruit and ts honey! A little morning ritual for me.
> 
> Has the bleeding stopped Hanskiz? Are you feeeling better?
> 
> Sorry to hear Oh is not being supportive WoodyA, I have no idea what men think or for what reason, but my OH says the worst things at the worst times and never normally means it, but is so stubborn! Hopefully you can 'relaxingly' try?! :hugs:
> 
> Love your moring ritual! I take prenatal and folic acid. what does omega 3 do and baby asprin? Im going to talk to the acupuncturist tom. and see what he recommends to take to help increase chances of conceiving. Ill keep you girls posted :)Click to expand...

If you check my journal in my siggy- I just yesterday posted about Omega 3.. and there was a thread this morning about aspirin too if you want to check that out :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Panic over, disaster averted! I manged to get it off. I cracked it one on the worktop and it came off like a dream. Phew!!


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> :hugs:Wow Lintu and congrats! I cant beleive you are controlled enough to wait until Sat, I would have poas 10 times over by now! I def think its possible to get a bfp after 5 weeks.:thumbup:
> 
> Work is still hard, but coming on here to say hello during lunch is helping. Was so tired after first day that I was in bed by 8 last night - sorry for not catching up. Well my bad back and sore boobs are still around, now Im getting strong cramps very low. Im thinking this is not ovulation signs but in fact mc after effects. Its 13 days since erpc and although it seems like a lifetime ago it isnt that long for body to have settled probably. Going to do another hpt at the weekend and hoping for my bfn. Stil dtd every other night jsut in case though :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> Holly Im getting good with all my vitamins, I take a prenatal, folic acid, omega 3 and baby aspirin with a gulp of grapefruit and ts honey! A little morning ritual for me.
> 
> Has the bleeding stopped Hanskiz? Are you feeeling better?
> 
> Sorry to hear Oh is not being supportive WoodyA, I have no idea what men think or for what reason, but my OH says the worst things at the worst times and never normally means it, but is so stubborn! Hopefully you can 'relaxingly' try?! :hugs:

I know I still had weird cramps around 2 weeks after my d&c.. but it's honestly hard to say if it was from that or from O or what. SO FRUSTRATING :growlmad: I wish I knew what was going on with my body! That's awesome that you're still keeping up that every other night routine with :sex: I've not really cared enough to try- especially seeing my OPK pretty much blank- a faint, faint line- so I know O isn't near- we HAVE been together but I am not being consistent with it at all. 

I Hope you get a BFN~ I know that's one of those big hurdles to overcome!


----------



## Lyo28

I am 6DPO and noticing nothing interesting. I am dying for a few cramps or something. Even a twinge would do to give me something to obsess over! I have decided that I am going to do a FRER on Saturday morning, I know it will only be 9DPO but I just have the urge and I think that is the earliest to test for a positive result?


----------



## PhoenixRising

Hi all,
I am hoping for a March BFP. I miscarried 22 Jan at 6 weeks exactly.
Just finished my first af, am currently on CD7 and usually ov about CD 20 so in about 2 weeks. Anyone else around the same time?
L


----------



## Cornish

Hello Phonexrising, so sorry for your loss. I had an erpc on 24.2 so have not had an af yet but was hoping to catch ovulation before af came, so I have no idea what day Im on!!! But still hoping for a bfp in march. good luck to you too.

Holly thanks for reply, have mainly been trying to keep dtd regulary so OH cant blame me for obsessing (im trying to make out its all for him - mean I know) and I dont tell him that im obsessed with March!!!! Trying to keep those sperm healthy! I have never done an opk so other than the few symptoms i have I have nothing to go by other than luck! Hvae you got any other signs of O? :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

This morning I finally remembered to test with a ovulation stick  It showed a faint line so its time for xxxxxxx over the next few days.


----------



## PhoenixRising

I had a funny cycle after my m/c. 
If you counted m/c as CD1 I ovulated on CD26 and cycle length was about 40

Although I did seem to ov and my temps vaguely followed a usual pattern of sorts my temps were higher than normal (so they did the same sort of pattern but above where it would normally be) so I'm waiting to see how this cycle goes. We certainly had a good stab at catching last month, but it didn't happen for us, so we are going for it again this month.


----------



## PhoenixRising

Duffy said:


> This morning I finally remembered to test with a ovulation stick  It showed a faint line so its time for xxxxxxx over the next few days.

Oooo - good luck :)


----------



## Hanskiz

So I went for my blood work this morning and I've just spoken to the hospital... I'm now at 130. I'm trying not to be too disappointed but finding it hard to keep my chin up. That is a very slow decline. They want me back next Tuesday to check again. Booo. 
Feeling very p***ed off now and just wishing this was all over. How am I supposed to move on when I'm still bleeding and I know my levels are going so slow. Absolutely gutted. :cry:


----------



## lintu

:hugs: hanskiz


----------



## CRC25

Lyo28 said:


> I am 6DPO and noticing nothing interesting. I am dying for a few cramps or something. Even a twinge would do to give me something to obsess over! I have decided that I am going to do a FRER on Saturday morning, I know it will only be 9DPO but I just have the urge and I think that is the earliest to test for a positive result?

I am 11dpo today and I have been cramping on and off... Never had that before af was due. I did a test yesterday and it was a BFN :( Im not really sure when to test if Im on a 33 day cycle. b/c if i test tom then its still too early b/c the test says 6 days before your missed af.... this all is so frusterating! good luck w/ your testing let us know how it goes! :)


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> So I went for my blood work this morning and I've just spoken to the hospital... I'm now at 130. I'm trying not to be too disappointed but finding it hard to keep my chin up. That is a very slow decline. They want me back next Tuesday to check again. Booo.
> Feeling very p***ed off now and just wishing this was all over. How am I supposed to move on when I'm still bleeding and I know my levels are going so slow. Absolutely gutted. :cry:

Keep your head up... when I had my d and c it took me 2 months for me to drop to zero.... think about how everytime I wanted to try again for another baby we couldnt b/c i was still testing postive for hcg. so stay positive and dont get down on yourself. your body will handle things for you and everything will fall into place. put a smile on your face and dont worry! :)


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:Wow Lintu and congrats! I cant beleive you are controlled enough to wait until Sat, I would have poas 10 times over by now! I def think its possible to get a bfp after 5 weeks.:thumbup:
> 
> Work is still hard, but coming on here to say hello during lunch is helping. Was so tired after first day that I was in bed by 8 last night - sorry for not catching up. Well my bad back and sore boobs are still around, now Im getting strong cramps very low. Im thinking this is not ovulation signs but in fact mc after effects. Its 13 days since erpc and although it seems like a lifetime ago it isnt that long for body to have settled probably. Going to do another hpt at the weekend and hoping for my bfn. Stil dtd every other night jsut in case though :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> Holly Im getting good with all my vitamins, I take a prenatal, folic acid, omega 3 and baby aspirin with a gulp of grapefruit and ts honey! A little morning ritual for me.
> 
> Has the bleeding stopped Hanskiz? Are you feeeling better?
> 
> Sorry to hear Oh is not being supportive WoodyA, I have no idea what men think or for what reason, but my OH says the worst things at the worst times and never normally means it, but is so stubborn! Hopefully you can 'relaxingly' try?! :hugs:
> 
> Love your moring ritual! I take prenatal and folic acid. what does omega 3 do and baby asprin? Im going to talk to the acupuncturist tom. and see what he recommends to take to help increase chances of conceiving. Ill keep you girls posted :)Click to expand...
> 
> If you check my journal in my siggy- I just yesterday posted about Omega 3.. and there was a thread this morning about aspirin too if you want to check that out :hugs:Click to expand...

K thank you.! i will def. read about them. willing to do anything that could increase our chances! :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

really hard day so far.


and no dtd last night.


----------



## Hanskiz

9babiesgone said:


> really hard day so far.
> 
> 
> and no dtd last night.

:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

:hugs:

how ar eyou doing hans?


----------



## LiSa2010

Hanskiz said:


> So I went for my blood work this morning and I've just spoken to the hospital... I'm now at 130. I'm trying not to be too disappointed but finding it hard to keep my chin up. That is a very slow decline. They want me back next Tuesday to check again. Booo.
> Feeling very p***ed off now and just wishing this was all over. How am I supposed to move on when I'm still bleeding and I know my levels are going so slow. Absolutely gutted. :cry:

:hugs: I know how you feel. sending you lots of cyber :hugs: 



Lyo28 said:


> I am 6DPO and noticing nothing interesting. I am dying for a few cramps or something. Even a twinge would do to give me something to obsess over! I have decided that I am going to do a FRER on Saturday morning, I know it will only be 9DPO but I just have the urge and I think that is the earliest to test for a positive result?

hey lyo! I am itching over here too. Im due to test on Friday but am so tempted to test tomorrow... :wacko: I don't know how early you can test but I have heard of women getting faint lines at 9dpo... good luck! :hugs:



CRC25 said:


> So Im 11 dpo and my cycle isnt due until next wed. Im on a 33 day cycle. Do I test over the weekend? I start acupuncutre tom.. yah :) I have had this cramping on and off never had that before af was due. but maybe things are different after a d and c....?

:hi: crc! cycles seem to change after a m/c, mine didn't but everyone is different. when do you normally test? because I know my LP is 12 days, i always test on 11dpo.. it's so tempting but i refuse to test earlier than that.. LOL good luck to you too! :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

9babiesgone said:


> :hugs:
> 
> how ar eyou doing hans?

Pretty rubbish if I'm honest. Ho hum. :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

9babiesgone said:


> really hard day so far.
> 
> 
> and no dtd last night.

:hugs: hope you start to feel better. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Hanskiz said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> how ar eyou doing hans?
> 
> Pretty rubbish if I'm honest. Ho hum. :hugs:Click to expand...

 so sorry to hear that!! 
sending you sticky bean dust.

:Hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz said:


> So I went for my blood work this morning and I've just spoken to the hospital... I'm now at 130. I'm trying not to be too disappointed but finding it hard to keep my chin up. That is a very slow decline. They want me back next Tuesday to check again. Booo.
> Feeling very p***ed off now and just wishing this was all over. How am I supposed to move on when I'm still bleeding and I know my levels are going so slow. Absolutely gutted. :cry:

Hey Hanskiz, so sorry I forgot you had your repeat bloods today. I know they are not zero but they are going down. Did they give you any reasons for slow decline? It must be hard to be positive but remember you have lots of support and it wont take long to get from 130-0. :hugs:

I started spotting this avo so thinking the back pain etc was due to that, why would I start again now?! Thinking of poss going back to the doctor to see if I can get my levels checked but he was adament on not doing it last time I went in, could I just make a nurse appt without a doctor asking for bloods. Or potentially going back to work promted the spotting? Either way, body is doing what it wants.

There are quite a few threads on aspirin and hollys link on omega 3 is good. Im just hoping it all works soon!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Hey Hanskiz, so sorry I forgot you had your repeat bloods today. I know they are not zero but they are going down. Did they give you any reasons for slow decline? It must be hard to be positive but remember you have lots of support and it wont take long to get from 130-0. :hugs:
> 
> I started spotting this avo so thinking the back pain etc was due to that, why would I start again now?! Thinking of poss going back to the doctor to see if I can get my levels checked but he was adament on not doing it last time I went in, could I just make a nurse appt without a doctor asking for bloods. Or potentially going back to work promted the spotting? Either way, body is doing what it wants

Sorry to hear about that. It might be worth going back to GP if it carries on. Or ring the EPU - that's what I did. 
:hugs:
They said the slow decline could be either perfectly normal or a sign of retained products. Joy. 
I know they're going down and that's good but if they carry on at that rate it'll be another 2 weeks before reaching 0. Another 2 weeks of waiting to move on. I don't think I can muster any positivity this evening so I'll leave you all for tonight and try and cheer up for tomorrow.

:hugs: to everyone and thanks for all your support. I need it!!


----------



## Cornish

Another 2 weeks will be hard, but def not impossible, especially if it ensures you are healthy for your next pregnancy. I cant believe we've been through 2 weeks already, each day passes a little easier for me, it may be because work is so hectic that the day finishes quicker?! So, when will you find out what the problem is? I hope they are going to deal with you quickly and not leave you waiting. Ill always be around if you need a rant.x

Do you think they will check my bloods?


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> So I went for my blood work this morning and I've just spoken to the hospital... I'm now at 130. I'm trying not to be too disappointed but finding it hard to keep my chin up. That is a very slow decline. They want me back next Tuesday to check again. Booo.
> Feeling very p***ed off now and just wishing this was all over. How am I supposed to move on when I'm still bleeding and I know my levels are going so slow. Absolutely gutted. :cry:
> 
> :hugs: I know how you feel. sending you lots of cyber :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> I am 6DPO and noticing nothing interesting. I am dying for a few cramps or something. Even a twinge would do to give me something to obsess over! I have decided that I am going to do a FRER on Saturday morning, I know it will only be 9DPO but I just have the urge and I think that is the earliest to test for a positive result?Click to expand...
> 
> hey lyo! I am itching over here too. Im due to test on Friday but am so tempted to test tomorrow... :wacko: I don't know how early you can test but I have heard of women getting faint lines at 9dpo... good luck! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> So Im 11 dpo and my cycle isnt due until next wed. Im on a 33 day cycle. Do I test over the weekend? I start acupuncutre tom.. yah :) I have had this cramping on and off never had that before af was due. but maybe things are different after a d and c....?Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: crc! cycles seem to change after a m/c, mine didn't but everyone is different. when do you normally test? because I know my LP is 12 days, i always test on 11dpo.. it's so tempting but i refuse to test earlier than that.. LOL good luck to you too! :hugs:Click to expand...

 yeah this is the first real af since miscarriage so We havent been trying. so I havent been testing so I wasnt real sure when to test. I am day 12 tom. and I tested today but it was negative.... didnt know to wait to test later b/c my cycle is 33 days so my cycle isnt due til next wed. yeah I always wanna test early its very tempting. but mine was negative today :( I guess I will wait til this weekend to retest.


----------



## CRC25

So I was just reading online does anyone know anything about the Pregnancy Miracle book? or ever heard anything about it?? Just curious.


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Another 2 weeks will be hard, but def not impossible, especially if it ensures you are healthy for your next pregnancy. I cant believe we've been through 2 weeks already, each day passes a little easier for me, it may be because work is so hectic that the day finishes quicker?! So, when will you find out what the problem is? I hope they are going to deal with you quickly and not leave you waiting. Ill always be around if you need a rant.x
> 
> Do you think they will check my bloods?

They will check my bloods again on Tuesday. Depending on the outcome they may or may not decide to scan and look for 'retained products'. Yuck. To be honest I'm pretty sure there is something wrong - the pattern of bleeding is weird, the pain is weird, the hormone levels are weird. However as it is all within 'normal' range they are reluctant to waste time on me I think. Fair enough I suppose - it could all just be in my head. :wacko:

Are you still spotting? When are you off to the Doc? 
I honestly don't know if they'll check your bloods. If you are bleeding and still testing + on an HPT it would be a logical step to take. :thumbup:

I'm going ot see how it goes today and if I have any more pain or heavy bleeding I'm going back to EPU and insisting they DO something. Otherwise I guess I'll just wait it out. You're right, 2 weeks is not that long really - I just had got so fixated on a March BFP that I forgot about the bigger picture. April BFP anyone???? :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Another 2 weeks will be hard, but def not impossible, especially if it ensures you are healthy for your next pregnancy. I cant believe we've been through 2 weeks already, each day passes a little easier for me, it may be because work is so hectic that the day finishes quicker?! So, when will you find out what the problem is? I hope they are going to deal with you quickly and not leave you waiting. Ill always be around if you need a rant.x
> 
> Do you think they will check my bloods?
> 
> They will check my bloods again on Tuesday. Depending on the outcome they may or may not decide to scan and look for 'retained products'. Yuck. To be honest I'm pretty sure there is something wrong - the pattern of bleeding is weird, the pain is weird, the hormone levels are weird. However as it is all within 'normal' range they are reluctant to waste time on me I think. Fair enough I suppose - it could all just be in my head. :wacko:
> 
> Are you still spotting? When are you off to the Doc?
> I honestly don't know if they'll check your bloods. If you are bleeding and still testing + on an HPT it would be a logical step to take. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going ot see how it goes today and if I have any more pain or heavy bleeding I'm going back to EPU and insisting they DO something. Otherwise I guess I'll just wait it out. You're right, 2 weeks is not that long really - I just had got so fixated on a March BFP that I forgot about the bigger picture. April BFP anyone???? :hugs:Click to expand...

Morning Hnakiz, you are sounding a little happier this morning? April is still very close :thumbup:
I spotted yesterday but nothing today. No af type pains, just a sore back and boobs for last few days. I honestly think anything is possible after a mc, this could be mc, O or af - who knows! Im going to do a hpt tmrw morning and if its + see if I can get a doc appt for bloods. I think Im too nice to my doc and need to be more assertive.

Its seems so silly to not scan you to check and to wait for bloods, if theres something there then you need to have it taken out asap I thought. Youd think they would just scan you seeing as you were there.:growlmad: I would go with your instinct and be more demanding, if you feel there is something wrong then see if they can scan before weekend. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Morning Hnakiz, you are sounding a little happier this morning? April is still very close :thumbup:
> I spotted yesterday but nothing today. No af type pains, just a sore back and boobs for last few days. I honestly think anything is possible after a mc, this could be mc, O or af - who knows! Im going to do a hpt tmrw morning and if its + see if I can get a doc appt for bloods. I think Im too nice to my doc and need to be more assertive.
> 
> Its seems so silly to not scan you to check and to wait for bloods, if theres something there then you need to have it taken out asap I thought. Youd think they would just scan you seeing as you were there.:growlmad: I would go with your instinct and be more demanding, if you feel there is something wrong then see if they can scan before weekend. :hugs::hugs:

I'm not sure I'm feeling any happier - less miserable more p***ed off perhaps?! Physically I feel sort of ok today - pain is minimal (but there) bleeding also minimal (but also there). Did HPT which was BFN. Kind of wishing I'd never gone in on Monday but I really was in pain and it was actually quite scary; but if I'd not gone in I'd be none the wiser about hCG levels and merrily accepting the BFN. I'd still be bleeding though (sigh).

ANYWAY I feel alright so I'm going to take it day by day. If I get bad over the weekend I'll be back in to EPU if not I'll wait. Who knows what could happen. Maybe when I get my bloods back on Tuesday they'll be 0 (I should be so lucky)!!

I think you're right about being assertive with your Dr - if you feel that there is something wrong then go with that instinct, nobody knows your body better than you do. I'm glad to hear the spotting has stopped. :thumbup:

How are all you ladies today? Feeling positive about March BFP's? :happydance:

:hugs: to all. x


----------



## WoodyA

I'm quite down!

I really wanted to try asap (bleeding has stopped and my sex drive is through the roof so I think my body is trying to tell me something!)

Problem being DH wont try until after our hol in June- he does not want me to miscarry again while we are away. 

He said he doesn't wanna have to go to hospitals etc in America and claim insurance, BUT the only reason I went o hospital is because I was scared, if (god forbid) it happened again early I would know what was happening, if I was on holiday I would just have to deal it and have my bloods checked on my return?! Physically I don't think I've required a doctors input at all

What do you think?
I'm hoping to discuss tonight?


----------



## WoodyA

I'm quite down!

I really wanted to try asap (bleeding has stopped and my sex drive is through the roof so I think my body is trying to tell me something!)

Problem being DH wont try until after our hol in June- he does not want me to miscarry again while we are away. 

He said he doesn't wanna have to go to hospitals etc in America and claim insurance, BUT the only reason I went o hospital is because I was scared, if (god forbid) it happened again early I would know what was happening, if I was on holiday I would just have to deal it and have my bloods checked on my return?! Physically I don't think I've required a doctors input at all

What do you think?
I'm hoping to discuss tonight?


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> I'm quite down!
> 
> I really wanted to try asap (bleeding has stopped and my sex drive is through the roof so I think my body is trying to tell me something!)
> 
> Problem being DH wont try until after our hol in June- he does not want me to miscarry again while we are away.
> 
> He said he doesn't wanna have to go to hospitals etc in America and claim insurance, BUT the only reason I went o hospital is because I was scared, if (god forbid) it happened again early I would know what was happening, if I was on holiday I would just have to deal it and have my bloods checked on my return?! Physically I don't think I've required a doctors input at all
> 
> What do you think?
> I'm hoping to discuss tonight?

:hugs: Sounds like a difficult one. 

On the one hand your DH is trying to protect you from the possibility of m/c on holiday which is very noble of him. On the other hand I totally understand that for you TTC is part of the 'moving on' process. It's a tricky one. :wacko:

Have you made it clear to him why you want/need to TTC again? I think that men grieve differently often and maybe he doesn't understand where you're coming from? Maybe he isn't ready to go down that path - it's only fair that he has time to grieve too. 
I think sitting down and discussing - and being completely honest about what it is you want and why is the only way to resolve this one. I DO see why he is taking this stance and am sure it is because he cares about you and doesn't want for you to be frightened etc on holiday, but there is no saying that you will m/c again - infact it is unlikely - so perhaps point that out to him too!

I'm sorry I can't be more help. I hope you come to a resolution that you're both happy with. :hugs:


----------



## Samantha675

Well, into the 2ww I go. Ugh, its going to be long.


----------



## baileykenz

hi to all..
hope u are all ok?
my head is such a damn mess at mo..


----------



## baileykenz

Samantha675 said:


> Well, into the 2ww I go. Ugh, its going to be long.

gl to u 
have u been dtd alot?
did u catch pos ov?


----------



## baileykenz

CRC25 said:


> So I was just reading online does anyone know anything about the Pregnancy Miracle book? or ever heard anything about it?? Just curious.

aint heard of that sos :shrug:


----------



## baileykenz

hanskiz.. sos about bloods and i hope they will be zero soon

woody..so sos about oh opinions on date for ttc..

lintu..gl on bfp getting stronger

cornish..did u get to gp after?

holly...hope your still dtd plenty :)


----------



## Samantha675

baileykenz said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> Well, into the 2ww I go. Ugh, its going to be long.
> 
> gl to u
> have u been dtd alot?
> did u catch pos ov?Click to expand...

We have been having :sex: every night. I did get a positive OPK, a day or so earlier than I expected, so it looks like I am already moving back to my short 26-7 day cycles.


----------



## baileykenz

Samantha675 said:


> baileykenz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> Well, into the 2ww I go. Ugh, its going to be long.
> 
> gl to u
> have u been dtd alot?
> did u catch pos ov?Click to expand...
> 
> We have been having :sex: every night. I did get a positive OPK, a day or so earlier than I expected, so it looks like I am already moving back to my short 26-7 day cycles.Click to expand...

wow hun u are good dtd everynight..
fx for u
when did u ov?


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> So I went for my blood work this morning and I've just spoken to the hospital... I'm now at 130. I'm trying not to be too disappointed but finding it hard to keep my chin up. That is a very slow decline. They want me back next Tuesday to check again. Booo.
> Feeling very p***ed off now and just wishing this was all over. How am I supposed to move on when I'm still bleeding and I know my levels are going so slow. Absolutely gutted. :cry:

I'm sorry ... I know that is *BEYOND* frustrating and I would be pissed off too honestly.. like it's dragging you back and keeping you from moving forward. I wish there was something more you could do to try and move things along. I definitely think you should push to be scanned if the levels are still not moving too much.. because they ARE dropping slower than normal. I hope when you go on Tuesday they are down to practically nothing! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

baileykenz said:


> hanskiz.. sos about bloods and i hope they will be zero soon
> 
> woody..so sos about oh opinions on date for ttc..
> 
> lintu..gl on bfp getting stronger
> 
> cornish..did u get to gp after?
> 
> holly...hope your still dtd plenty :)


I'm sorry you feel a bit of a mess right now my dear :( I sort of feel that way too.. it's raining out and my DH has been sick ALL week so it's been like 4 days since we've been together. And I know when your man is sick, the sperm are dying :cry: 

I guess I feel like I just don't care right now- well, I do- but it's almost easier to just be WHATEVER until my AF comes. (SIGH)


----------



## baileykenz

hollyw79 said:


> baileykenz said:
> 
> 
> hanskiz.. sos about bloods and i hope they will be zero soon
> 
> woody..so sos about oh opinions on date for ttc..
> 
> lintu..gl on bfp getting stronger
> 
> cornish..did u get to gp after?
> 
> holly...hope your still dtd plenty :)
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you feel a bit of a mess right now my dear :( I sort of feel that way too.. it's raining out and my DH has been sick ALL week so it's been like 4 days since we've been together. And I know when your man is sick, the sperm are dying :cry:
> 
> I guess I feel like I just don't care right now- well, I do- but it's almost easier to just be WHATEVER until my AF comes. (SIGH)Click to expand...

holl you sound the same as me hun..
i am doing my own head in if that makes sense :shrug:
lets hope oh gets well soon:hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Day by day is the way to go! Ive not made a dr appt as stopped spotting (it only lasted one day), going to do an hpt tmrw to see if I can get a bfn.

WoodyA, sorry you and OH are not thinking the same way at the moment, definately agree that sitting down and having a good chat is the way to go. My OH thought dtd was off the cards for a few months before we had our chat!

Remember ladies that it has not been that long for us, this thread started so positively.:thumbup:
Our hormones are still all over the place and bodies are still adjusting along with our minds. We will get our bfp (maybe not in March) but def soon :happydance::hugs: Think we are all being too hard on ourselves:hugs:

Goodluck in the 2ww Samantha, sounding positive for you this month.

:hugs: to all.x


----------



## WoodyA

Well I think I may have caused a change of heart, DH is on is way home excited to dtd after a few text messages!
Men are so fickle!

He said we will chat about ttc after

Even if I don't get a BFP at least this will calm my ridiculous libido!


----------



## Hanskiz

Hi ladies :flower:

As many of you know I am still waiting to stop bleeding post ERPC. What I want to know is how long did you wait after bleeding had stopped before DTD?? 
Because mine keeps stopping and starting I've been saying 48 hours bleed free before getting busy - just wondering if anyone else did this or did you just DTD as soon as you had a bleed free day??

Any input greatly appreciated. I'm getting pretty frustrated incase you hadn't guessed!! :blush:

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> As many of you know I am still waiting to stop bleeding post ERPC. What I want to know is how long did you wait after bleeding had stopped before DTD??
> Because mine keeps stopping and starting I've been saying 48 hours bleed free before getting busy - just wondering if anyone else did this or did you just DTD as soon as you had a bleed free day??
> 
> Any input greatly appreciated. I'm getting pretty frustrated incase you hadn't guessed!! :blush:
> 
> Thanks :hugs:


I had spotting on Monday then Tuesday Wednesday bleed free, I did try with DH yesterday but he was still quite moody so a non starter! So today is the day!

I would give at least a full day just Incase you irritate and cause loss of pooled blood which will dishearten you

Jog or be really active to ensure you have 'freed' it all up Soz if tmi!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Well I think I may have caused a change of heart, DH is on is way home excited to dtd after a few text messages!
> Men are so fickle!
> 
> He said we will chat about ttc after
> 
> Even if I don't get a BFP at least this will calm my ridiculous libido!

Result!!


----------



## Gem09

Im in the tww, and im going mad, i just want to know, lol, have been having sore boobs and cramp now and again, dont want to get my hopes up to much just incase though! 

Another 9 days till testing!

Sending baby dust to everyone! xxx


----------



## baileykenz

Hanskiz said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> As many of you know I am still waiting to stop bleeding post ERPC. What I want to know is how long did you wait after bleeding had stopped before DTD??
> Because mine keeps stopping and starting I've been saying 48 hours bleed free before getting busy - just wondering if anyone else did this or did you just DTD as soon as you had a bleed free day??
> 
> Any input greatly appreciated. I'm getting pretty frustrated incase you hadn't guessed!! :blush:
> 
> Thanks :hugs:

i had erpc on friday stopped bleeding all day monday dtd tues:blush:


----------



## LiSa2010

Gem09 said:


> Im in the tww, and im going mad, i just want to know, lol, have been having sore boobs and cramp now and again, dont want to get my hopes up to much just incase though!
> 
> Another 9 days till testing!
> 
> Sending baby dust to everyone! xxx

:hi: Gem: how many dpo are you?


----------



## Samantha675

baileykenz said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileykenz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> Well, into the 2ww I go. Ugh, its going to be long.
> 
> gl to u
> have u been dtd alot?
> did u catch pos ov?Click to expand...
> 
> We have been having :sex: every night. I did get a positive OPK, a day or so earlier than I expected, so it looks like I am already moving back to my short 26-7 day cycles.Click to expand...
> 
> wow hun u are good dtd everynight..
> fx for u
> when did u ov?Click to expand...

I am not sure really. I got my OPK on Monday, so I am thinking sometime on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Gem09

LiSa2010 said:


> Gem09 said:
> 
> 
> Im in the tww, and im going mad, i just want to know, lol, have been having sore boobs and cramp now and again, dont want to get my hopes up to much just incase though!
> 
> Another 9 days till testing!
> 
> Sending baby dust to everyone! xxx
> 
> :hi: Gem: how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Hi Lisa 

Im 5dpo!


----------



## CRC25

So went to acupuncture today! :) Im 12dpo and when I went to the bathroom earlier there was some brown cm.... maybe early spotting before AF... :( Im super sad... but Im glad that my period is back on a 28th day cycle! So if this brown cm is indeed the witch then Im going to be okay with it, b/c the Acupuncturist said that your body has to be balanced in order to carry a healthy baby and thats exactly what I want! he mixed me up some herbal granulation drinking 2 times a day. I was asking him questions about all the royal jelly and honey and things and he recomended taking your prenatals, and folic acids and keeping your stress down or obsessing over trying to get pregnant! He said you need to have your body completely ready to carry a baby for 9 months. He said to take time heal and let things happen. He told me mediation is a big part of getting your body ready to conceive. So Im excited Im on the right path. Made my day better b/c I opk and was postive 12 days ago and I tested today a BFN! but its ok I just want a healthy baby when God is ready to bless us ALL he will!! Good luck everyone Baby dust to all in the 2 ww :)


----------



## baileykenz

CRC25 said:


> So went to acupuncture today! :) Im 12dpo and when I went to the bathroom earlier there was some brown cm.... maybe early spotting before AF... :( Im super sad... but Im glad that my period is back on a 28th day cycle! So if this brown cm is indeed the witch then Im going to be okay with it, b/c the Acupuncturist said that your body has to be balanced in order to carry a healthy baby and thats exactly what I want! he mixed me up some herbal granulation drinking 2 times a day. I was asking him questions about all the royal jelly and honey and things and he recomended taking your prenatals, and folic acids and keeping your stress down or obsessing over trying to get pregnant! He said you need to have your body completely ready to carry a baby for 9 months. He said to take time heal and let things happen. He told me mediation is a big part of getting your body ready to conceive. So Im excited Im on the right path. Made my day better b/c I opk and was postive 12 days ago and I tested today a BFN! but its ok I just want a healthy baby when God is ready to bless us ALL he will!! Good luck everyone Baby dust to all in the 2 ww :)

glad to hear it went well today..:thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

CRC25 said:


> So went to acupuncture today! :) Im 12dpo and when I went to the bathroom earlier there was some brown cm.... maybe early spotting before AF... :( Im super sad... but Im glad that my period is back on a 28th day cycle! So if this brown cm is indeed the witch then Im going to be okay with it, b/c the Acupuncturist said that your body has to be balanced in order to carry a healthy baby and thats exactly what I want! he mixed me up some herbal granulation drinking 2 times a day. I was asking him questions about all the royal jelly and honey and things and he recomended taking your prenatals, and folic acids and keeping your stress down or obsessing over trying to get pregnant! He said you need to have your body completely ready to carry a baby for 9 months. He said to take time heal and let things happen. He told me mediation is a big part of getting your body ready to conceive. So Im excited Im on the right path. Made my day better b/c I opk and was postive 12 days ago and I tested today a BFN! but its ok I just want a healthy baby when God is ready to bless us ALL he will!! Good luck everyone Baby dust to all in the 2 ww :)

I've just been to see the lovely woman who sorts my back out and she recommended acupuncture to help me rebalance. And then I got home and saw your post! 
Would you recommend it? If I do go for it are there any particular questions I should ask or anyhting I should know? 
I have had acupuncture before for insomnia when I was a teenager and it totally cured me so I have high hopes but would like to hear from someone who is having it for similar reasons... :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> As many of you know I am still waiting to stop bleeding post ERPC. What I want to know is how long did you wait after bleeding had stopped before DTD??
> Because mine keeps stopping and starting I've been saying 48 hours bleed free before getting busy - just wondering if anyone else did this or did you just DTD as soon as you had a bleed free day??
> 
> Any input greatly appreciated. I'm getting pretty frustrated incase you hadn't guessed!! :blush:
> 
> Thanks :hugs:

the NEXT day for me! I didn't wait long! :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

Gem: FXd for you!! :thumbup: :hugs:

CRC25; sorry you're feeling sad... happy to hear your appt with the accupuncturist went well, he/she seems like they know what they're talking about. baby dust you as well... 

hanskiz; I didn't wait after 1st cycle or anything. as soon as I stopped spotting I was DTD right away... good luck :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> So went to acupuncture today! :) Im 12dpo and when I went to the bathroom earlier there was some brown cm.... maybe early spotting before AF... :( Im super sad... but Im glad that my period is back on a 28th day cycle! So if this brown cm is indeed the witch then Im going to be okay with it, b/c the Acupuncturist said that your body has to be balanced in order to carry a healthy baby and thats exactly what I want! he mixed me up some herbal granulation drinking 2 times a day. I was asking him questions about all the royal jelly and honey and things and he recomended taking your prenatals, and folic acids and keeping your stress down or obsessing over trying to get pregnant! He said you need to have your body completely ready to carry a baby for 9 months. He said to take time heal and let things happen. He told me mediation is a big part of getting your body ready to conceive. So Im excited Im on the right path. Made my day better b/c I opk and was postive 12 days ago and I tested today a BFN! but its ok I just want a healthy baby when God is ready to bless us ALL he will!! Good luck everyone Baby dust to all in the 2 ww :)
> 
> I've just been to see the lovely woman who sorts my back out and she recommended acupuncture to help me rebalance. And then I got home and saw your post!
> Would you recommend it? If I do go for it are there any particular questions I should ask or anyhting I should know?
> I have had acupuncture before for insomnia when I was a teenager and it totally cured me so I have high hopes but would like to hear from someone who is having it for similar reasons... :thumbup:Click to expand...

Today was my 2nd visit. I went one month ago and he help me be aware of my stress and help me sort things out and help me balance situations in my life making things less stressful and he made me a herbal granulation mix and I miscarried in sept last year and he help me have my first normal period that came in 28 days and only last 7 days which was normal before the miscarriage to me. so before I went today I had some brown cm when I wiped and its been one month since i have last been. so thats exactly write for me to have af again. Even though husband and I tried this month and even tested postive with opk thought we would be successful,but doesnt look like it this time.... oh well theres only next time. so anyways he has me reading this book and balancing myself out so that my body isnt a hostile enviroment so when i do get pregnant again that I will be able to carry a healthy baby... he said that acupuncture will decrease chances of miscarriage again! which is very good news to me... so today he told me to get thru this cycle and then we will be ready to start working on getting my pulses ready for a pregnancy.... so until then he told me to take my prenatals and folic acid and continue working on myself and mediating to keep a normal balance within myself. I feel better all over if that makes sense.... I am totally excited to see what comes of this.... I asked him how many couples he has helped with conceving and he said 29... so i would just ask questions as if they think they can help you with conceiving and if they have helped other couples before... just ask any question that comes to your mind. I email my acupuncturist back and fourth and he answers all my questions and makes me feel very comfortable.... so good luck and I would def. give it a try.... having your body balanced can only help in conceiving :) let me know if you decide to go!


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> Gem: FXd for you!! :thumbup: :hugs:
> 
> CRC25; sorry you're feeling sad... happy to hear your appt with the accupuncturist went well, he/she seems like they know what they're talking about. baby dust you as well...
> 
> hanskiz; I didn't wait after 1st cycle or anything. as soon as I stopped spotting I was DTD right away... good luck :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:

Thank you very much! I was really hoping for a BFP this month but its okay at least im on the right path with getting a normal af and getting my body balanced and ready to carry a healthy baby! :)


----------



## Cornish

hollyw79 said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> As many of you know I am still waiting to stop bleeding post ERPC. What I want to know is how long did you wait after bleeding had stopped before DTD??
> Because mine keeps stopping and starting I've been saying 48 hours bleed free before getting busy - just wondering if anyone else did this or did you just DTD as soon as you had a bleed free day??
> 
> Any input greatly appreciated. I'm getting pretty frustrated incase you hadn't guessed!! :blush:
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> the NEXT day for me! I didn't wait long! :haha:Click to expand...

Same for me Hanskiz, no waiting!
:hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Thanks a lot for the input ladies. 
The issue I'm having with starting DTD again is that every time I think the bleeding has stopped there is a little more. Like yesterday - nothing all day and all night, then this morning a clot, then nothing since. I don't know what to make of it and I really don't want to risk infection. Aaarrrggghhhh!

I'm hoping we can start again at the weekend but who knows!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Thanks a lot for the input ladies.
> The issue I'm having with starting DTD again is that every time I think the bleeding has stopped there is a little more. Like yesterday - nothing all day and all night, then this morning a clot, then nothing since. I don't know what to make of it and I really don't want to risk infection. Aaarrrggghhhh!
> 
> I'm hoping we can start again at the weekend but who knows!

I bet you're ready to pull your hair out!! Frustrating I am sure! I know I'd rather bleed BUCKETS and just get it done and over with. ((SIGH)) I hope it subsides so you can get to baby making!!!!


----------



## lintu

Hi girls, sorry not been around much been all kinds of crazy!! Just doing a quick fly by and will read through tomorrow xxx did another test today and still faint :shrug: bought a CB digi at lunch, gonna test FMU tomorrow and see what that says xxxx


----------



## Duffy

That sounds like good progress hon


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> I bet you're ready to pull your hair out!! Frustrating I am sure! I know I'd rather bleed BUCKETS and just get it done and over with. ((SIGH)) I hope it subsides so you can get to baby making!!!!

It's driving me mental!! I get all excited about DTD again and then along comes a little more blood. So unfair!!

On the bright side my mum has offered to buy me some Royal Jelly and I am hoping to get an acupuncture appointment next week. So when we do get back to BDing it's all systems go!! I've been reading about Fertilitea too - does anyone know anything about it or have you tried it? Looks like it could be a good natural therapy to try. 

Anyway, despite the bleeding and everything I do feel a lot better than earlier in the week. I think I've resigned myself to having to wait it out and am just doing as much to prepare myself for when we CAN start again so that I have the best possible chance of conceiving quickly. 

:hugs: to you all and FX'd for all you in the 2ww. Hopefully I'll be joining you soon!! x


----------



## HappyMomm10

_im new to this forum but i saw this thread and thought i could relate better to this one, i have one two year old daughter and am happily married for almost two years, recently we have been trying to conceive, starting about a year ago i was on the Mirana IUD and it failed twice, so i miscarried twice, it was devastating, i went to my doctor several different times (it was like we lived there) they never once checked the IUD to see what position it was in or if it was correctly doing its job, i was concerned so i switched doctors and they immediately found a problem, the IUD was out of place and creating an IMMENSE amount of scarring, they had to do surgery to remove it, i was put on the pill after that, but went off it about a month later (my body hated the hormones) i will never suggest or use an IUD ever again nor will i suggest that doctor to anyone, they are a bunch of losers. anyways, in the last few months we have had two miscarriages, the doctors keep telling us to just hang in there it will be ok and to keep trying it will happen, i am feeling hopeless at this point, but we are still trying, i have been exercising and eating right and everything, im not unhealthy or overweight or anything. my last ovulation was about a week ago, and as of today my period is 2 days late, so i have a shred of hope but not much, this is how they all started.....so i was just wondering if anyone on here had any advice or maybe went through something similar or can relate? i really need a boost. thank you!_


----------



## Hanskiz

lintu said:


> Hi girls, sorry not been around much been all kinds of crazy!! Just doing a quick fly by and will read through tomorrow xxx did another test today and still faint :shrug: bought a CB digi at lunch, gonna test FMU tomorrow and see what that says xxxx

Everything crossed for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Hanskiz

HappyMomm10 said:


> _im new to this forum but i saw this thread and thought i could relate better to this one, i have one two year old daughter and am happily married for almost two years, recently we have been trying to conceive, starting about a year ago i was on the Mirana IUD and it failed twice, so i miscarried twice, it was devastating, i went to my doctor several different times (it was like we lived there) they never once checked the IUD to see what position it was in or if it was correctly doing its job, i was concerned so i switched doctors and they immediately found a problem, the IUD was out of place and creating an IMMENSE amount of scarring, they had to do surgery to remove it, i was put on the pill after that, but went off it about a month later (my body hated the hormones) i will never suggest or use an IUD ever again nor will i suggest that doctor to anyone, they are a bunch of losers. anyways, in the last few months we have had two miscarriages, the doctors keep telling us to just hang in there it will be ok and to keep trying it will happen, i am feeling hopeless at this point, but we are still trying, i have been exercising and eating right and everything, im not unhealthy or overweight or anything. my last ovulation was about a week ago, and as of today my period is 2 days late, so i have a shred of hope but not much, this is how they all started.....so i was just wondering if anyone on here had any advice or maybe went through something similar or can relate? i really need a boost. thank you!_

Hello and welcome. :flower:
So sorry to hear of your losses. :hugs:
We are all here because we have suffered a loss so we know exactly how you feel. I hope that you can find the support you need here. You can tell us anything, rant and rave as much as you like, and ask any questions you need to. The ladies here are all experts!!
I suppose the only advice I can personally offer is to keep doing what you're doing - eat healthily, take your prenatals, keep DTD but most importantly; don't give up hope. It WILL happen for you. I know it's hard to keep being positive, I often fall by the wayside, but if you can keep picking yourself up and keep trying and try to keep smiling it will happen. Share your journey with us and we'll do everything we can to help and support you. 

Sounds like you might not need us mind! FX'd for your sticky one this month. 
:hugs:


----------



## TButterfly

Hi

Desperately sorry for all of your losses. Lots of :hug: and :kiss: to you all xoxo

Thought I'd join this group because I am desperately trying to get pregnant this month. I lost my daughter Erica :angel: at 25 weeks last December. This month I have decided to ttc. I have bought pre seed and cb opk, so I am prepared and stocked up. I should o on tuesday/wednesday:happydance: so wish me luck.

:dust:all round


----------



## Hanskiz

TButterfly said:


> Hi
> 
> Desperately sorry for all of your losses. Lots of :hug: and :kiss: to you all xoxo
> 
> Thought I'd join this group because I am desperately trying to get pregnant this month. I lost my daughter Erica :angel: at 25 weeks last December. This month I have decided to ttc. I have bought pre seed and cb opk, so I am prepared and stocked up. I should o on tuesday/wednesday:happydance: so wish me luck.
> 
> :dust:all round

Welcome and good luck!! :hugs: xx


----------



## WoodyA

So I just got my hcg result from today....14!!

I'm also getting pains ???ovulation pains

Who knows but we dtd last night and hopefully will continue

DH hasn't mentioned protection or anything so I'm gonna keep quiet and hope we have a surprise BFP!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> So I just got my hcg result from today....14!!
> 
> I'm also getting pains ???ovulation pains
> 
> Who knows but we dtd last night and hopefully will continue
> 
> DH hasn't mentioned protection or anything so I'm gonna keep quiet and hope we have a surprise BFP!

Brilliant!! How long is it since you m/c? Did you have a natural or D&C/ERPC? Ovulation pains :happydance: Great news. FX'd for your surprise BFP!!


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> So I just got my hcg result from today....14!!
> 
> I'm also getting pains ???ovulation pains
> 
> Who knows but we dtd last night and hopefully will continue
> 
> DH hasn't mentioned protection or anything so I'm gonna keep quiet and hope we have a surprise BFP!
> 
> Brilliant!! How long is it since you m/c? Did you have a natural or D&C/ERPC? Ovulation pains :happydance: Great news. FX'd for your surprise BFP!!Click to expand...


My mc was 10 days ago and it was natural xx


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> My mc was 10 days ago and it was natural xx

I hope it is OV. FX'd for you. You never know!!! x


----------



## WoodyA

I might be just being superhopeful and my body playing tricks on me but I'm 95% sure I have fertile cm too


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> I might be just being superhopeful and my body playing tricks on me but I'm 95% sure I have fertile cm too

Yay!! I'm so hoping to be there soon....


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> I might be just being superhopeful and my body playing tricks on me but I'm 95% sure I have fertile cm too
> 
> Yay!! I'm so hoping to be there soon....Click to expand...

You will be before you know it!! Fx for us both with 2011 babies :D


----------



## Countrygirl10

_*Anyone on CD 7? 
I am on CD 7 been BD since af left really HOPING this month
as I hope for all of you too! lots and lots of *BABY DUST**
*_


----------



## 9babiesgone

well I am spent most of the morning googling symptoms of ovulation,a dn I think yesterday I might have ovulated.


----------



## WoodyA

9babiesgone said:


> well I am spent most of the morning googling symptoms of ovulation,a dn I think yesterday I might have ovulated.

What symptoms have you had?


----------



## WoodyA

Countrygirl10 said:


> _*Anyone on CD 7?
> I am on CD 7 been BD since af left really HOPING this month
> as I hope for all of you too! lots and lots of *BABY DUST**
> *_

No idea what cd I'm on following mc!

Day 10 post mc though


----------



## 9babiesgone

WoodyA said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> well I am spent most of the morning googling symptoms of ovulation,a dn I think yesterday I might have ovulated.
> 
> What symptoms have you had?Click to expand...

brown bleeding, cramping, sticky cm


----------



## Samantha675

WoodyA said:


> I might be just being superhopeful and my body playing tricks on me but I'm 95% sure I have fertile cm too

I ovulated really quickly after my natural mc. I started bleeding on January 27th, and got a positive OPK on the 9th of Feb.


----------



## HappyMomm10

ok so i have just had a lot of cramping and am starting to feel really bloated, and a tiny bit of tinted CM....AF is on her way i fear....:cry:


----------



## CRC25

TButterfly said:


> Hi
> 
> Desperately sorry for all of your losses. Lots of :hug: and :kiss: to you all xoxo
> 
> Thought I'd join this group because I am desperately trying to get pregnant this month. I lost my daughter Erica :angel: at 25 weeks last December. This month I have decided to ttc. I have bought pre seed and cb opk, so I am prepared and stocked up. I should o on tuesday/wednesday:happydance: so wish me luck.
> 
> :dust:all round

Hi! Welcome. so sorry for you loss. We have all been there and we are all here for each other. have you ever used preseed before? I was just reading about it online yesterday... sounds like it could help :) Good luck!!!


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> So I just got my hcg result from today....14!!
> 
> I'm also getting pains ???ovulation pains
> 
> Who knows but we dtd last night and hopefully will continue
> 
> DH hasn't mentioned protection or anything so I'm gonna keep quiet and hope we have a surprise BFP!

Sounds like a good plan! they say when your not really trying it will happen! glad to hear your hcg is going down. that is awesome!


----------



## CRC25

HappyMomm10 said:


> ok so i have just had a lot of cramping and am starting to feel really bloated, and a tiny bit of tinted CM....AF is on her way i fear....:cry:

I feel the same way, Im kinda bloated and I am 13dpo and I have a bit of tinted cm as well (only when I wipe though, sorry tmi) and Im scared that af is on her way too. Ive never had tinted cm before af before but at this point I dont know what else could be happening, so im just preparing myself for af. I even tested postive on an opk this month.... Oh well if af is coming just makes us closer to being able to try again sooner :)


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

:cry: tested this morning and bfn :cry:


----------



## lintu

I woke up to CD1, must have been a chemical :shrug: but first AF since ERPC so on wards and up wards xxxx


----------



## TButterfly

Oh well if af is coming just makes us closer to being able to try again sooner :)[/QUOTE]

Stay positive CRC25. Praying for :witch: to stay away and a :bfp: for you

xoxo


----------



## Cornish

Morning Lintu - :hugs: sorry to hear that, but it is a big step as your cycles should be back now.

Welcome new ladies, sorry for your losses, its a horrid time for us all but I have got through it by chatting on here about how I feel and its definately helped.

Hanskiz - how are you feeling? Any luck with dtd or are you still spotting?

Lisa2010 - sorry you got a bfn :hugs:

I tested again today, now 15 days since erpc and im still getting faint bfp :growlmad: Was quite hopeful as cm is plentiful so was hoping O was around the corner, but going by what Holly and others have said there are no true O signs after mc :wacko:
Im not getting the pains anymore and back and belly are feeling quite normal, still dtd every other day but while Im still getting + I have no hope.

At least it is sunny?! :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

OK so I spoke too soon, the pains are def back on the left hand side - poss O?!


----------



## CRC25

TButterfly said:


> Oh well if af is coming just makes us closer to being able to try again sooner :)

Stay positive CRC25. Praying for :witch: to stay away and a :bfp: for you

xoxo[/QUOTE]

Thank you! and Im praying for the samefor you! have a good weekend! :)


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> :cry: tested this morning and bfn :cry:

Im right there with you!! im 14dpo and still a BFN! Im sorry what dpo are you??? maybe you still have chance??


----------



## WoodyA

Countrygirl10 said:


> _*Anyone on CD 7?
> I am on CD 7 been BD since af left really HOPING this month
> as I hope for all of you too! lots and lots of *BABY DUST**
> *_




Cornish said:


> OK so I spoke too soon, the pains are def back on the left hand side - poss O?!

Ditto! I'm wondering if it could be O too...


----------



## hollyw79

lintu said:


> I woke up to CD1, must have been a chemical :shrug: but first AF since ERPC so on wards and up wards xxxx

I'm sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Morning Lintu - :hugs: sorry to hear that, but it is a big step as your cycles should be back now.
> 
> Welcome new ladies, sorry for your losses, its a horrid time for us all but I have got through it by chatting on here about how I feel and its definately helped.
> 
> Hanskiz - how are you feeling? Any luck with dtd or are you still spotting?
> 
> Lisa2010 - sorry you got a bfn :hugs:
> 
> I tested again today, now 15 days since erpc and im still getting faint bfp :growlmad: Was quite hopeful as cm is plentiful so was hoping O was around the corner, but going by what Holly and others have said there are no true O signs after mc :wacko:
> Im not getting the pains anymore and back and belly are feeling quite normal, still dtd every other day but while Im still getting + I have no hope.
> 
> At least it is sunny?! :hugs:

Cornish~ I hope those are O pains! I've had pretty much NOTHING except the extra CM which I know not to read into... that sucks about the BFP though :( YUCK. How many days has it been since your mc?? You CAN still O though apparently even w/ a faint BFP so there is still hope. FX'd! 

And yes, @ least it's sunny here too :shrug:


----------



## Duffy

Well we gave it are best shot and now its the waiting game my oh is so tuckered out


----------



## Cornish

hollyw79 said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Morning Lintu - :hugs: sorry to hear that, but it is a big step as your cycles should be back now.
> 
> Welcome new ladies, sorry for your losses, its a horrid time for us all but I have got through it by chatting on here about how I feel and its definately helped.
> 
> Hanskiz - how are you feeling? Any luck with dtd or are you still spotting?
> 
> Lisa2010 - sorry you got a bfn :hugs:
> 
> I tested again today, now 15 days since erpc and im still getting faint bfp :growlmad: Was quite hopeful as cm is plentiful so was hoping O was around the corner, but going by what Holly and others have said there are no true O signs after mc :wacko:
> Im not getting the pains anymore and back and belly are feeling quite normal, still dtd every other day but while Im still getting + I have no hope.
> 
> At least it is sunny?! :hugs:
> 
> Cornish~ I hope those are O pains! I've had pretty much NOTHING except the extra CM which I know not to read into... that sucks about the BFP though :( YUCK. How many days has it been since your mc?? You CAN still O though apparently even w/ a faint BFP so there is still hope. FX'd!
> 
> And yes, @ least it's sunny here too :shrug:Click to expand...

I hope so too! But we won't know for a while :growlmad: Suppose I can just keep dtd and keeping fingers crossed. :thumbup: Good to know that people still O, it is a very faint line! Think Ill try to get bloods done if still a bfp next weekend.
Im now on day 16 since erpc (which Ive only just realised).

Sorry to hear you are not getting any other symtoms, it is such a frustrating time.:hugs:


----------



## TButterfly

CRC25 said:


> have you ever used preseed before? I was just reading about it online yesterday... sounds like it could help :) Good luck!!!

This is the first time I have used Pre seed, really going for it this month. I have read so many sucess stories about it. Thought all it could do is help. Are you thinking of using it?


----------



## Samantha675

Duffy said:


> Well we gave it are best shot and now its the waiting game my oh is so tuckered out

haha. It cracks me up that the first night or two, we are both enthusiastic but by the last night we are both like, lets just get this done and go to sleep. haha


----------



## CRC25

TButterfly said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> have you ever used preseed before? I was just reading about it online yesterday... sounds like it could help :) Good luck!!!
> 
> This is the first time I have used Pre seed, really going for it this month. I have read so many sucess stories about it. Thought all it could do is help. Are you thinking of using it?Click to expand...

Yeah I am, I was reading all really postitve things about it online.... what dpo are you? Im now 15 and the brown cm is now gone... IM not sure what is going on with me. Im not due til wed. for my af... I have been really cranky which is usually my number one sign of af..... still keeping my fingers crossed til I see af... Doesnt look very promising this month.... My husband keeps telling me to stay postive its so hard b/c he has a little girl w/ his ex gf. so i have a stepdaughter so this isnt as hard on him as it is on me! I am really hoping for a BFP in the next few months :) when is your af due?


----------



## Duffy

Samantha675 said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> Well we gave it are best shot and now its the waiting game my oh is so tuckered out
> 
> haha. It cracks me up that the first night or two, we are both enthusiastic but by the last night we are both like, lets just get this done and go to sleep. hahaClick to expand...

:haha: I know we are excited and then it like lets do this so we can sleep or watch tv or lay in bed and play call of duty. :cloud9:


----------



## Samantha675

Duffy said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> Well we gave it are best shot and now its the waiting game my oh is so tuckered out
> 
> haha. It cracks me up that the first night or two, we are both enthusiastic but by the last night we are both like, lets just get this done and go to sleep. hahaClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know we are excited and then it like lets do this so we can sleep or watch tv or lay in bed and play call of duty. :cloud9:Click to expand...

When I got pregnant with my son I had yell at my husband to "get his baby maker in here and knock me up!" If I had only known :dohh:


----------



## CRC25

Samantha675 said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> Well we gave it are best shot and now its the waiting game my oh is so tuckered out
> 
> haha. It cracks me up that the first night or two, we are both enthusiastic but by the last night we are both like, lets just get this done and go to sleep. hahaClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know we are excited and then it like lets do this so we can sleep or watch tv or lay in bed and play call of duty. :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> When I got pregnant with my son I had yell at my husband to "get his baby maker in here and knock me up!" If I had only known :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol, that is the funniest thing ever. my husband and I are the same way by the 3rd night we are really worn out! first 2 nights are fun and 3rd night is tiring! haha...


----------



## HappyMomm10

so i guess i was wrong, no AF today either... i guess i just have to wait and see....really confused and worried


----------



## spellfairy

iam gonna do my first frist responce this month at day 13-14 dpo..:) so fingers crossed girls


----------



## Hanskiz

Good Morning ladies... :flower:

I had a day out in the capital with an old and much loved friend yesterday so I've just been catching up with you all...

Lintu - so sorry to hear that, but as you say - onwards and upwards! :hugs:

Cornish - I reckon it is O pain. It totally is possible to O with a faint line, and why shouldn't it happen to you!!

Holly - thank you for your continued upbeat optimism - keeps me going! 

Ladies in 2ww - keep your hopes up. FX'd this is your month!!!

So, I did a LOT of walking yesterday and it brought out a little more blood, but is is beginning to feel like the end of it now (FX'd). Nothing this morning yet so I'm hoping...... 
If nothing tomorrow either I'm going to jump OH when I get home from work. I'm having bloods done Tuesday morning so will know what my levels are Tuesday evening. I'm quite optimistic, especially as bleeding seems to be tailing off properly now. I'm beginning to resign myself to the fact that it's not likely my month this month and I'm almost OK with that now. I still have a little cry most days but it's getting easier. It's more than 3 weeks since I heard the news and it'll be 3 weeks Tuesday since ERPC. It feels like years.

This is the hardest thing I've ever had to do, but it really has focussed me on what I want. I've never wanted anything more in my life! 

:hugs: to all of you and my fingers and toes are crossed for all of us. We still have 18 days to get our BFP's!! :flower:


----------



## Hanskiz

Samantha675 said:


> When I got pregnant with my son I had yell at my husband to "get his baby maker in here and knock me up!" If I had only known :dohh:

Brilliant!! :haha:


----------



## Cornish

Morning all, lots of people due to test soon - fingers crossed for you all. Spellfairy when are you due to test? HappyMomm10 - are you testing soon too? :hugs:
I think its brilliant and very funny that we have tired our OHs out!:happydance: 

Great to hear your bleeding has lessened Hanskiz, that walking obviously helped which is brilliant. :thumbup:for Monday for you!

Well the pains that I hoped were O pains have gone, CM is geting less so suppose I just have to wait and see :growlmad:

18 baby making days :happydance::happydance: I am also keeping everything crossed for March BFPs.x


----------



## TButterfly

CRC25 said:


> TButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> have you ever used preseed before? I was just reading about it online yesterday... sounds like it could help :) Good luck!!!
> 
> This is the first time I have used Pre seed, really going for it this month. I have read so many sucess stories about it. Thought all it could do is help. Are you thinking of using it?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I am, I was reading all really postitve things about it online.... what dpo are you? Im now 15 and the brown cm is now gone... IM not sure what is going on with me. Im not due til wed. for my af... I have been really cranky which is usually my number one sign of af..... still keeping my fingers crossed til I see af... Doesnt look very promising this month.... My husband keeps telling me to stay postive its so hard b/c he has a little girl w/ his ex gf. so i have a stepdaughter so this isnt as hard on him as it is on me! I am really hoping for a BFP in the next few months :) when is your af due?Click to expand...

My AF is due the 31st. I have a 32 day cycle according to my last cycle and should be o on tues/wedn. I am using the cb opk and still waiting to get a positive on it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## CRC25

TButterfly said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> have you ever used preseed before? I was just reading about it online yesterday... sounds like it could help :) Good luck!!!
> 
> This is the first time I have used Pre seed, really going for it this month. I have read so many sucess stories about it. Thought all it could do is help. Are you thinking of using it?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I am, I was reading all really postitve things about it online.... what dpo are you? Im now 15 and the brown cm is now gone... IM not sure what is going on with me. Im not due til wed. for my af... I have been really cranky which is usually my number one sign of af..... still keeping my fingers crossed til I see af... Doesnt look very promising this month.... My husband keeps telling me to stay postive its so hard b/c he has a little girl w/ his ex gf. so i have a stepdaughter so this isnt as hard on him as it is on me! I am really hoping for a BFP in the next few months :) when is your af due?Click to expand...
> 
> My AF is due the 31st. I have a 32 day cycle according to my last cycle and should be o on tues/wedn. I am using the cb opk and still waiting to get a positive on it. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Well AF arrived at 3 am this morning :( Well there is one positive my cycle is back to 28 days so gotta stay postive! let me know if you test postive on your opk! have a good weekened


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Good Morning ladies... :flower:
> 
> I had a day out in the capital with an old and much loved friend yesterday so I've just been catching up with you all...
> 
> Lintu - so sorry to hear that, but as you say - onwards and upwards! :hugs:
> 
> Cornish - I reckon it is O pain. It totally is possible to O with a faint line, and why shouldn't it happen to you!!
> 
> Holly - thank you for your continued upbeat optimism - keeps me going!
> 
> Ladies in 2ww - keep your hopes up. FX'd this is your month!!!
> 
> So, I did a LOT of walking yesterday and it brought out a little more blood, but is is beginning to feel like the end of it now (FX'd). Nothing this morning yet so I'm hoping......
> If nothing tomorrow either I'm going to jump OH when I get home from work. I'm having bloods done Tuesday morning so will know what my levels are Tuesday evening. I'm quite optimistic, especially as bleeding seems to be tailing off properly now. I'm beginning to resign myself to the fact that it's not likely my month this month and I'm almost OK with that now. I still have a little cry most days but it's getting easier. It's more than 3 weeks since I heard the news and it'll be 3 weeks Tuesday since ERPC. It feels like years.
> 
> This is the hardest thing I've ever had to do, but it really has focussed me on what I want. I've never wanted anything more in my life!
> 
> :hugs: to all of you and my fingers and toes are crossed for all of us. We still have 18 days to get our BFP's!! :flower:

I hope all that walking got the last of the blood out .. and I agree, if you still have none today, grab your DH! :winkwink: I also feel like March just isn't going to be my month and I am ok with that too especially since the doctors usually want you to wait at least a month anyway.. so the upside is that my body is going to be fully recovered before it does happen. 

Hard to believe it's been 3 weeks huh?? It's been almost 4 weeks for me- a MONTH. wow. 

I agree that this is the hardest but the most desired thing I want. I told my DH before we got married that it was what I wanted most that we don't have yet. I AM incredibly blessed and fortunate to have an 8 year old son from a previous marriage - not a day passes that I don't look at him in awe with such incredible love.. I want my DH to know what it's like to have his own too... to share that with him. Being pregnant with my son was the BEST FEELING in the world- there is nothing like that and it's truly an AMAZING thing. (SIGH)


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Morning all, lots of people due to test soon - fingers crossed for you all. Spellfairy when are you due to test? HappyMomm10 - are you testing soon too? :hugs:
> I think its brilliant and very funny that we have tired our OHs out!:happydance:
> 
> Great to hear your bleeding has lessened Hanskiz, that walking obviously helped which is brilliant. :thumbup:for Monday for you!
> 
> Well the pains that I hoped were O pains have gone, CM is geting less so suppose I just have to wait and see :growlmad:
> 
> 18 baby making days :happydance::happydance: I am also keeping everything crossed for March BFPs.x

WOW_ did you really BD for 18 days????????? In Jan. when I got preggo- we did it for nine days straight and were successful... we haven't done that this time around only because I truly don't feel like I ovulated at all so I haven't tried as hard.


----------



## WoodyA

When I got my BFP last time me and hubby only saw eachother for 2 days in the whole cycle and that wasn't around the time I thought I was ovulating! So it was a happy miracle late ovulation!

And we only dtd once!


----------



## Hanskiz

I don't know about my first pregnancy but both my DD and this last one were 'one hit wonders'. Literally DTD once in the month and got pregnant. I'm worried that if we actually TTC it won't work. Stupid huh!!


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> I don't know about my first pregnancy but both my DD and this last one were 'one hit wonders'. Literally DTD once in the month and got pregnant. I'm worried that if we actually TTC it won't work. Stupid huh!!

Nah I feel the same way, we were ttc 2months before my BFP and nothing, the month we assumed it was impossible we got it!

So I want to have the what will be will be mentality this month but it's too hard!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> So I want to have the what will be will be mentality this month but it's too hard!

It's impossible. I've never felt like this about anything before. I know what will be WILL be, and there is not really anything I can do about it, but ALL I can think about is getting pregnant again, and when the baby would be due if I managed it this week, or next or whatever. I know this is really unhealthy but I can't help myself! I'm hoping my upcoming busy week will help take my mind off things and I can begin to feel a bit more normal. Having said that, assuming the bleeding really has stopped this time we'll be DTD every other day which is a bit abnormal!!! 

Deep breath......


----------



## Happy_Gal

I'm TTC after a M/C in February. Was a chemical pregnancy and have been TTC straight after. I'm now 4 DPO so I have my fingers crossed for March :winkwink:


----------



## Hanskiz

Happy_Gal said:


> I'm TTC after a M/C in February. Was a chemical pregnancy and have been TTC straight after. I'm now 4 DPO so I have my fingers crossed for March :winkwink:

FX'd for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

hollyw79 said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, lots of people due to test soon - fingers crossed for you all. Spellfairy when are you due to test? HappyMomm10 - are you testing soon too? :hugs:
> I think its brilliant and very funny that we have tired our OHs out!:happydance:
> 
> Great to hear your bleeding has lessened Hanskiz, that walking obviously helped which is brilliant. :thumbup:for Monday for you!
> 
> Well the pains that I hoped were O pains have gone, CM is geting less so suppose I just have to wait and see :growlmad:
> 
> 18 baby making days :happydance::happydance: I am also keeping everything crossed for March BFPs.x
> 
> WOW_ did you really BD for 18 days????????? In Jan. when I got preggo- we did it for nine days straight and were successful... we haven't done that this time around only because I truly don't feel like I ovulated at all so I haven't tried as hard.Click to expand...

Hehe no, was quoting Hanskiz who was counting the days left in March-thats how many days we have left! 18 days straight would prob kill me - 9 is good!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## spellfairy

Cornish i tested today and bfn:( iam confused iam 13 dpo but only on day 25 of a normal 32-34 day period... so maybe iam still in.?


----------



## Cornish

Spellfairy, maybe you O later than you thought? Still a chance though, re test in a couple of days.x


----------



## spellfairy

my ov test came on the tuesday the 1st MARCH they were faded in morning postive in afternoon and then neg at 8 in evening. We dtd on the sunday two days before and on the 1st also so i hopefully should of had them all waiting ready, lets hope they caught that egg. with my partner i caught last time first month (lost at 19 weeks:( ) iam hoping this one implants and implants like mad and i dont get a sch like i think i had last time. I had heartburn last week, and sore boobies but now nothing.


----------



## Cornish

So you O on the 1st Feb? Isnt that ages ago? Or am I being stupid?!


----------



## spellfairy

duh i mean 1st MARCH LOL


----------



## spellfairy

i had last AF wednsday night so i would prob put it thursday morning which is the 17th FEB OV on the 1st March. I normally ov after 20 days and i find out as early as 30th day with a faded line. Iam really only on day 25 now and dpo 12 if i ov on the day after the cheapie ov test which tested postive on the 1st. ive asked soooo many folk your the only one who has listened:) so hugs xxx. i will test on paddys day as iam in ireland LOL. got some net cheapies to thou to kill my obsession lol


----------



## Cornish

Ah right, I even looked at my calendar and 1st feb is a tuesday! Ok so O on 1st March makes more sense!
So if you O in afternoon of 1st, and could be up to 24hrs for conception which takes you to afternoon of the 2nd then that is only 11 days this afternoon. It may still be too early. Fingers crossed for you.x


----------



## spellfairy

well test was 1st so prob ov 2nd spermies all ready waiting from night before. them net cheapies they say normally only give you a window of 12 hours which is ok cos i already had dtd 2 days before and then night before also. lets hope i caught. i had such a really strong feeling until now i am a bit deflated:( but positive thinking i hear works!!!!!!!!!!!! soooo il try to be positive... on on day 25 really soo iam still in ... pray for me lol


----------



## Cornish

I shall do all I can, keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## Samantha675

It is way too early but my boobs are sore.


----------



## spellfairy

good sign :) x


----------



## Hanskiz

spellfairy said:


> Cornish i tested today and bfn:( iam confused iam 13 dpo but only on day 25 of a normal 32-34 day period... so maybe iam still in.?

You're in until af gets you... Some ladies don't test + until later anyway. And it can vary from pregnancy to pregnancy. Chin up - you're definitely still in with a chance. FX'd for you. :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, lots of people due to test soon - fingers crossed for you all. Spellfairy when are you due to test? HappyMomm10 - are you testing soon too? :hugs:
> I think its brilliant and very funny that we have tired our OHs out!:happydance:
> 
> Great to hear your bleeding has lessened Hanskiz, that walking obviously helped which is brilliant. :thumbup:for Monday for you!
> 
> Well the pains that I hoped were O pains have gone, CM is geting less so suppose I just have to wait and see :growlmad:
> 
> 18 baby making days :happydance::happydance: I am also keeping everything crossed for March BFPs.x
> 
> WOW_ did you really BD for 18 days????????? In Jan. when I got preggo- we did it for nine days straight and were successful... we haven't done that this time around only because I truly don't feel like I ovulated at all so I haven't tried as hard.Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe no, was quoting Hanskiz who was counting the days left in March-thats how many days we have left! 18 days straight would prob kill me - 9 is good!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

ahhh ok, because I was going to give you an award for :sex: 18 days in a row PHEWWWWWWWW :haha: Nine days was a challenge honestly~ we both didn't pursue sex for like a week after :rofl: I'm ready to do it again though if it means I get a little :baby:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> ahhh ok, because I was going to give you an award for :sex: 18 days in a row PHEWWWWWWWW :haha: Nine days was a challenge honestly~ we both didn't pursue sex for like a week after :rofl: I'm ready to do it again though if it means I get a little :baby:

I don't think I could even manage nine days! Don't know until you try though right? :winkwink:


----------



## Duffy

WOW that a award for NINE DAYS!!!!! 

Hand that woman award ladies


----------



## WoodyA

Today is a very odd day for me. I have had a constant ache in my abdomen (similar to AF cramping) I thought it was ovulation but now I dunno! 

I also was a little nauseous this morning and whilst out in the car noticed a really intense sense of smell, the smell of diesel through my a/c made me heave... DH couldn't smell a thing.

My cervix was really really high earlier, almost unreachable.

My body doesn't know what is happening and neither do I!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> ahhh ok, because I was going to give you an award for :sex: 18 days in a row PHEWWWWWWWW :haha: Nine days was a challenge honestly~ we both didn't pursue sex for like a week after :rofl: I'm ready to do it again though if it means I get a little :baby:
> 
> I don't think I could even manage nine days! Don't know until you try though right? :winkwink:Click to expand...

 I was a woman on a mission!!! :haha: i knew when I was going to ovulate so like 6 days prior, O day, and 2 days after ~ we were busy :bunny:

I am ready to do it again- if I knew only knew WHEN I was going to ovulate or when Af would be here for that matter! :dohh:


----------



## hollyw79

Can I just say- I just LOVE the lil bunny I found for my last post! Never realized it was an option..

Never thought I'd say I wanna be a bunny rabbit- Buuuuuut.. right now.. 

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## HappyMomm10

ok so i had some red streaking in my CM??:wacko: and still no period, is that maybe implantation bleeding?:shrug: i didnt think i was Ovulating the last time we dtd....im not sure what the heck to think, we haven't had sex for over 2 weeks i thought i was charting just fine and doing all the timing and stuff just right, but now i am just lost. i still have some cramping and stuff so it REALLY feels like im going start my period,....i know its too early to test but i think if its not here in a day or so i will....getting excited about that part! :happydance:
thank you ladies for listening to me,...my husband is sure tired of it by now LOL


----------



## Samantha675

spellfairy said:


> good sign :) x

I think it has more to do with my toddler nursing over time because he's been I'll and not wanting to eat, just nurse. :)


----------



## Cornish

WoodyA said:


> Today is a very odd day for me. I have had a constant ache in my abdomen (similar to AF cramping) I thought it was ovulation but now I dunno!
> 
> I also was a little nauseous this morning and whilst out in the car noticed a really intense sense of smell, the smell of diesel through my a/c made me heave... DH couldn't smell a thing.
> 
> My cervix was really really high earlier, almost unreachable.
> 
> My body doesn't know what is happening and neither do I!

This is how I am this morning WoodyA - what is happening to us?! af? O? Who knows hey?!!!

You definately get an award for 9 days straight, the bunny is great! Every other day is now becoming a challenge for OH, he just wants to sleep - sleep later I tell him!

Hanskiz, is today the day? Are you feeling better now? I hope those bloods come back lower than low tmrw for you. :hugs:

Happymomm10 I have fingers crossed for you. What day are you testing on?

Another sunny spring day :happydance:


----------



## Hanskiz

Good morning ladies...

I would like some advice.
I'm now 3 weeks post op and have basically just been spotting for the last 5-6 days. It's really only there when I wipe (sorry TMI) and most of the time there is nothing. I keep saying I'll wait until it's stopped to DTD but every time I think it has there is a little more. 
This morning I had some blood streaked cm when I wiped but noting since, and nothing all day yesterday. Should I risk DTD tonight?? 
:wacko:
I usually know exactly what is going on with my body - I'm very 'in tune' with it but this has me stumped and I don't know what to think or do. Any input would be hugely appreciated!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Morning Hanskiz, you sound like I was when we started DTD regulary again. Not so much blood but the occasional spotting. We took it easy first time and Ive had no spotting since (that was 8 days after erpc).
I think the main reason they say to wait is because of your cervix still being open so infection can get in. My thinking was that I want the sperm up there so an open cervix cant be a bad thing?! I havent suffered from any infection.

Ive read threads where people are O with low levels of hgc, so I didnt want to wait.
This must be very frustrating for you as know you were set on today. Do what you feel is right.:hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Morning all,

Well it seems as though I'm pain free this morning!
But I have had some crazy vivid dreams the past 2 nights (I never normally recall dreams)
And (tmi) I'm quite gassy :(

Let's hope I ovd! We didn't dtd yesterday but had done the previous 3 days and will tonight fx

Here's to wishful thinking!


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> Good morning ladies...
> 
> I would like some advice.
> I'm now 3 weeks post op and have basically just been spotting for the last 5-6 days. It's really only there when I wipe (sorry TMI) and most of the time there is nothing. I keep saying I'll wait until it's stopped to DTD but every time I think it has there is a little more.
> This morning I had some blood streaked cm when I wiped but noting since, and nothing all day yesterday. Should I risk DTD tonight??
> :wacko:
> I usually know exactly what is going on with my body - I'm very 'in tune' with it but this has me stumped and I don't know what to think or do. Any input would be hugely appreciated!!
> 
> :hugs:


Tbh if it was me, I would dtd! You could be waiting a while for teeny spots to stop!


----------



## Hanskiz

Thanks for the replies. 

I think I'll see how I go today and if nothing else then we'll just go for it. I have a feeling that I may ovulate soon and I don't want to miss it!!


----------



## Hanskiz

... hmmm, well there has been a bit more so it might have to wait another day (sigh). On the bright side the reason I'm seeing it is that it's coming out in what looks like fertile cm.... I usually start getting it about 4-5 days before O so FX'd that's what it is!!


----------



## baileykenz

hi to u all...
hope all is ok?
lintu: sos about af..
hanskiz: i hope u ov soon and also dtd when the time is right..
woody a: glad to see pain has stopped..


----------



## Cornish

FX'd for you, O in a few days is great. DTD tmrw will catch it. :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> FX'd for you, O in a few days is great. DTD tmrw will catch it. :hugs:

Believe me when we finally do start DTD it's going to be EVERY day!! :blush:


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> FX'd for you, O in a few days is great. DTD tmrw will catch it. :hugs:
> 
> Believe me when we finally do start DTD it's going to be EVERY day!! :blush:Click to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jimjam112

yes ill join u 1dpo starting to get excited 2nd month tryin:flower:


----------



## baileykenz

jimjam112 said:


> yes ill join u 1dpo starting to get excited 2nd month tryin:flower:

welcome..:thumbup:


----------



## WoodyA

Just tested so I know where I'm at and bfn :D


----------



## Lyo28

I am 11 dpo and bfn this morning. I know there is still a little chance but have no symptoms at all. If the little spot of blood on Friday was IB then I think I would probably have a positive by now. I am already gearing up for ttc after AF which I think will land on Thursday. I have to mentally prepare myself. I have one clearblue test left and will try not to waste that.


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Good morning ladies...
> 
> I would like some advice.
> I'm now 3 weeks post op and have basically just been spotting for the last 5-6 days. It's really only there when I wipe (sorry TMI) and most of the time there is nothing. I keep saying I'll wait until it's stopped to DTD but every time I think it has there is a little more.
> This morning I had some blood streaked cm when I wiped but noting since, and nothing all day yesterday. Should I risk DTD tonight??
> :wacko:
> I usually know exactly what is going on with my body - I'm very 'in tune' with it but this has me stumped and I don't know what to think or do. Any input would be hugely appreciated!!
> 
> :hugs:

I think it just depends on how heavy the spotting is.. if it's just slight when you wipe- I probably would DTD. I almost did one night but then I was worried it might freak DH out if there was a smidgen of spotting so I held off another 2-3 days. You are far enough out that I think it would be okay if you wanted to. Hang in there- it won't be long before you won't have ANY and you'll be back to normal hun! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Lyo28 said:


> I am 11 dpo and bfn this morning. I know there is still a little chance but have no symptoms at all. If the little spot of blood on Friday was IB then I think I would probably have a positive by now. I am already gearing up for ttc after AF which I think will land on Thursday. I have to mentally prepare myself. I have one clearblue test left and will try not to waste that.

Boo :( That sucks! You wouldn't necessarily have a + by now ... there is always, always still hope. How long is your LP usually??


----------



## Lyo28

Holly i think it is normally 14 days but I wouldn't know for sure as I haven't temped. I don't feel too bad. Just hope it happens in the next few months. I would be happy with that...


----------



## hollyw79

Lyo28 said:


> Holly i think it is normally 14 days but I wouldn't know for sure as I haven't temped. I don't feel too bad. Just hope it happens in the next few months. I would be happy with that...

well, there is for sure a chance then still...

I feel the same way as you.. I'm ok with not getting preggo right away.. as long as it happens at some point this year, I'd be content!


----------



## Duffy

Just remember girls even if you get a negative early it your not out until your witch comes (speaking from experience) My last pregnancy my postive did show until a week after my AF I kept testing a few days before/day off and they all said negative, until a week later. Some woman hormone levels are to low to detect that early and for some woman it takes a few WEEKS to show a positive!


----------



## WoodyA

Duffy said:


> Just remember girls even if you get a negative early it your not out until your witch comes (speaking from experience) My last pregnancy my postive did show until a week after my AF I kept testing a few days before/day off and they all said negative, until a week later. Some woman hormone levels are to low to detect that early and for some woman it takes a few WEEKS to show a positive!

Mine didn't show for a week after AF due either


----------



## 9babiesgone

so far only had sex on 2 fertile days so far. so I am hoping that I can have some more dtd tonight!! to seal the deal!!

sending me dust ladies. I am so worried this isnt my month. ; (


----------



## CRC25

So if my cycle startd sunday morning does that make me CD2?? I havent learned all that abbreviations yet. :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

I should have ovulated on saturday and I had sex that day!! so please let this be my month!!


----------



## CRC25

9babiesgone said:


> I should have ovulated on saturday and I had sex that day!! so please let this be my month!!

Good luck! keep us posted :) when will you start testing? when is af due?


----------



## CRC25

HappyMomm10 said:


> ok so i had some red streaking in my CM??:wacko: and still no period, is that maybe implantation bleeding?:shrug: i didnt think i was Ovulating the last time we dtd....im not sure what the heck to think, we haven't had sex for over 2 weeks i thought i was charting just fine and doing all the timing and stuff just right, but now i am just lost. i still have some cramping and stuff so it REALLY feels like im going start my period,....i know its too early to test but i think if its not here in a day or so i will....getting excited about that part! :happydance:
> thank you ladies for listening to me,...my husband is sure tired of it by now LOL

Is your af due? or already late? Good luck! Baby dust to you! :)


----------



## CRC25

Samantha675 said:


> spellfairy said:
> 
> 
> good sign :) x
> 
> I think it has more to do with my toddler nursing over time because he's been I'll and not wanting to eat, just nurse. :)Click to expand...

So did you start af? if so what day are you on?


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I think I'll see how I go today and if nothing else then we'll just go for it. I have a feeling that I may ovulate soon and I don't want to miss it!!

Do what feels right! If you feel ready go for it! :)


----------



## CRC25

baileykenz said:


> hi to u all...
> hope all is ok?
> lintu: sos about af..
> hanskiz: i hope u ov soon and also dtd when the time is right..
> woody a: glad to see pain has stopped..

Hi! how are you doing? where are you at in your cycle? how are things for you?


----------



## CRC25

jimjam112 said:


> yes ill join u 1dpo starting to get excited 2nd month tryin:flower:

:) welcome!! Its like a competition isnt it? good luck! Baby dust to you!! :flower:


----------



## Samantha675

CRC25 said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spellfairy said:
> 
> 
> good sign :) x
> 
> I think it has more to do with my toddler nursing over time because he's been I'll and not wanting to eat, just nurse. :)Click to expand...
> 
> So did you start af? if so what day are you on?Click to expand...

No, way to early. I am on day 18, and I think I ovulated on day 12.


----------



## CRC25

Samantha675 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spellfairy said:
> 
> 
> good sign :) x
> 
> I think it has more to do with my toddler nursing over time because he's been I'll and not wanting to eat, just nurse. :)Click to expand...
> 
> So did you start af? if so what day are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> No, way to early. I am on day 18, and I think I ovulated on day 12.Click to expand...

Gotcha! so when will you start testing then? Good luck and Baby dust to ya! :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am on cd 17. and I think I ovulated on cd15

I can not wiat till I can test, wont till the 30th.


----------



## CRC25

9babiesgone said:


> I am on cd 17. and I think I ovulated on cd15
> 
> I can not wiat till I can test, wont till the 30th.

Ok. Good luck! :)


----------



## Cornish

Looks like lots of testing soon ! FX'd for you all. Little lost in the thread so apologies!
I am now day 18 since erpc, I thought I O a few days ago due to aches and pains, but CM is now back and so are pains, real low down ache. Really looking forward to all of this being back to normal! Still going to jump OH tonight to try to keep up everyother day just in case I have or might soon be O. Just feeling very frustrated and completely out of control. No idea where I am or what is going on.:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::cry:


----------



## Hanskiz

Evening all :flower:

No DTD for me.. STILL bleeding. :wacko:
Bloods tomorrow so we'll see whats what with those hopefully. Bit depressed about it all today - just want to get back on the wagon with TTC and can't. No DTD no baby. :cry:

FX'd for all you testers. Bit jealous. xx


----------



## HappyMomm10

Cornish said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Today is a very odd day for me. I have had a constant ache in my abdomen (similar to AF cramping) I thought it was ovulation but now I dunno!
> 
> I also was a little nauseous this morning and whilst out in the car noticed a really intense sense of smell, the smell of diesel through my a/c made me heave... DH couldn't smell a thing.
> 
> My cervix was really really high earlier, almost unreachable.
> 
> My body doesn't know what is happening and neither do I!
> 
> This is how I am this morning WoodyA - what is happening to us?! af? O? Who knows hey?!!!
> 
> You definately get an award for 9 days straight, the bunny is great! Every other day is now becoming a challenge for OH, he just wants to sleep - sleep later I tell him!
> 
> Hanskiz, is today the day? Are you feeling better now? I hope those bloods come back lower than low tmrw for you. :hugs:
> 
> Happymomm10 I have fingers crossed for you. What day are you testing on?
> 
> Another sunny spring day :happydance:Click to expand...

I am hoping to test on Friday,...i have spotted a lot today and last night but its mostly when i wipe too, so its defiantly not a full blown period or anything. i also got sick this morning while i was working out (which i have never done before) and breasts are getting sore, (hoping its not from PMS) thank you for your support! im getting really excited now! :D


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz, sorry the bleeding has not stopped for you to be dtd. Im feeling pretty crappy this eve after quite a positive day with my little boy. Just no idea where I am or whats going on! Let us know how your bloods come back, FX'd they are low. Have they said that bleeding for this long is normal? I thought after an erpc it was meant to be minimal? Sorry if Im fristrating you more.:hugs:

Happymomm10 - FX'd for you also! Very exciting times!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Have they said that bleeding for this long is normal? I thought after an erpc it was meant to be minimal?

Me too!! I guess I'm just an odd one! They have vaguely said that I might have 'retained products' but they don't seem overly concerned as long as my hCG levels drop ok. I just have to wait and see I guess. I've got a ridiculously busy day tomorrow so am hoping to go in get stabbed and then forget about it until they call! 
I was feeling really positive this morning but have totally deflated now and am worried there might actually be something wrong. :wacko:

Ho hum. :cry:


----------



## Samantha675

CRC25 said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spellfairy said:
> 
> 
> good sign :) x
> 
> I think it has more to do with my toddler nursing over time because he's been I'll and not wanting to eat, just nurse. :)Click to expand...
> 
> So did you start af? if so what day are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> No, way to early. I am on day 18, and I think I ovulated on day 12.Click to expand...
> 
> Gotcha! so when will you start testing then? Good luck and Baby dust to ya! :)Click to expand...

I will wait till a day or so before my period. So day 24-5.


----------



## hollyw79

9babiesgone said:


> so far only had sex on 2 fertile days so far. so I am hoping that I can have some more dtd tonight!! to seal the deal!!
> 
> sending me dust ladies. I am so worried this isnt my month. ; (

extra order of dust- order up! :winkwink:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

hollyw79 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> so far only had sex on 2 fertile days so far. so I am hoping that I can have some more dtd tonight!! to seal the deal!!
> 
> sending me dust ladies. I am so worried this isnt my month. ; (
> 
> extra order of dust- order up! :winkwink:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

thanks sweetie! i really appreciate it!!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Evening all :flower:
> 
> No DTD for me.. STILL bleeding. :wacko:
> Bloods tomorrow so we'll see whats what with those hopefully. Bit depressed about it all today - just want to get back on the wagon with TTC and can't. No DTD no baby. :cry:
> 
> FX'd for all you testers. Bit jealous. xx


I hear ya :( I know there is NO chance of me getting a March BFP and it sucks. :nope: I hope your results tomorrow are in the single digits hun!! I know it sucks being in the middle.. waiting and waiting. That's the story of our lives right now- I have no idea what to predict- maybe I'm in a 2ww- maybe a 4ww- God only knows. I just want to know "OKAY, this officially cd1" so I can at least have something to look forward to and PROGRESSION. Keep us posted on how your appointment goes my dear! :hugs:


----------



## Caezzybe

I'm TTC after a loss in January. Currently in fertile few days so keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## spellfairy

happymom are you thinking the spotting isnt af? iam on day 26 now and i normally have a 30 plus period so iam confused as i had slight slight pink in my cm. reason i checked is that i have dulling cramps like af cramps in my lower stomach:( i got a plus opk and done deed that night so spermies woulda been ready all waiting to catch that egg... but af seems to be coming or maybe not... aw i just wanna give up:(


----------



## Duffy

I still have a bit before I test


----------



## HappyMomm10

spellfairy said:


> happymom are you thinking the spotting isnt af? iam on day 26 now and i normally have a 30 plus period so iam confused as i had slight slight pink in my cm. reason i checked is that i have dulling cramps like af cramps in my lower stomach:( i got a plus opk and done deed that night so spermies woulda been ready all waiting to catch that egg... but af seems to be coming or maybe not... aw i just wanna give up:([/QUOTE
> 
> i don't really know what to think, i was expecting my period by the way my body was acting, but its just not happening,...its just spotting when i wipe, i had some streaking in my CM yesterday too,i have cramps and sore boobs and thew up this morning (maybe due to something i ate?)but still no "real" AF....im taking the wait and see approach, i don't want to get my hopes too high but i am counting the hours to Friday!
> best of luck to you! and DONT give up! the reward is all too worth it!


----------



## lintu

Im in the middle if my first AF and omg I'm so heavy!!! And crampy proper pooh.

Hope everyone doing ok xxxxx


----------



## Miss_C

lintu said:


> Im in the middle if my first AF and omg I'm so heavy!!! And crampy proper pooh.
> 
> Hope everyone doing ok xxxxx

majorly sucks doesn't it, for me it was reliving losing ziggy all over again thankfully it was only really heavy for 2 days but certainly was very very unpleasant

hugs


----------



## WoodyA

I've no idea what's going on. Curiosity made me buy my first ever opk yesterday. I did one and a line was visible but not as dark as the control. Did another today and it's very very feint. Does this mean I probably already ovulated?

I should add I've been querying ovulation as had pain over the weekend and increased cm which looked fertile


----------



## Miss_C

quite possible woody, are you charting temps?


----------



## WoodyA

Miss_C said:


> quite possible woody, are you charting temps?

No I'm not, really wish I was!
With it being so soon after mc was just going to let nature take it's course but the ov pains kinda threw me and I was too curious!


----------



## Miss_C

I had major pains and big glob of ewcm that came out just when I thought I had stopped bleeding but the next day more major cramps and I passed another clot so it definitely was O pain or fertile cm, until you get your first "proper" af it's impssible to tell what is going on. I have temped religiously and my temps only came down on cd3 of this AF I normally drop way down below my coverline with AF. O can only be confirmed with the sustained upward shift, you can get ewcm and a +ive OPK as all of that confirms you are gesaring up to O but unless temping there is no way to know for sure.

fx'd for you but if it turns out not to be anything other than post mc weirdness I strongly advise you start to record your temps accurately, they tell you so much.


----------



## Lyo28

Would temping show for sure that ovulation did happen?


----------



## lintu

Miss_C said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> Im in the middle if my first AF and omg I'm so heavy!!! And crampy proper pooh.
> 
> Hope everyone doing ok xxxxx
> 
> majorly sucks doesn't it, for me it was reliving losing ziggy all over again thankfully it was only really heavy for 2 days but certainly was very very unpleasant
> 
> hugsClick to expand...

I know it's crappy, but kinda feel like I can draw a line under it all now and move on :hugs: never bled much after surgery so this is the first once since November looking forward to getting back to temping can feel like it's a little bit of normality, just hope I start ovulating again xxxx


----------



## lintu

Lyo28 said:


> Would temping show for sure that ovulation did happen?

Temping is the most reliable way but nothing tells you 100% that u have realeased an egg only that the hormones detected :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

lintu said:


> Lyo28 said:
> 
> 
> Would temping show for sure that ovulation did happen?
> 
> Temping is the most reliable way but nothing tells you 100% that u have realeased an egg only that the hormones detected :hugs:Click to expand...



When are you suppose to be temping? I am day 3 of my cycle and I havent started is it too late to start tempting? :)


----------



## HappyMomm10

so still no AF today...YAY....its looking more hopeful each day! i couldn't sleep worth a damn last night though, i was just so uncomfortable....tossing and turning all night, kept getting up to go to the bathroom to check if it had started but nothing, (im not complaining) anyone else testing on Friday?


----------



## WoodyA

HappyMomm10 said:


> so still no AF today...YAY....its looking more hopeful each day! i couldn't sleep worth a damn last night though, i was just so uncomfortable....tossing and turning all night, kept getting up to go to the bathroom to check if it had started but nothing, (im not complaining) anyone else testing on Friday?

Wooo! That sounds really positive!

Update from me, I definitely think I ovd a few days ago making me possibly 3/4 dpo
I've still got occasional niggly back pain, had a few stabs of pain in my boob
(tmi) gassy and slightly more constipated than usual
And exhausted, I've done hardly anything today (blood test, quick run to the shop, changed covers on sofa) and just lounged around rest of day but man I'm soooo tired like I don't wanna even cook hubby any tea I just wanna go to bed! And we supposed to be dtd tonight!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Right ladies I'm out for this month. 
Bloods came back at 44. Falling SLOOOOOWLY, so slowly I'll not be down to normal til next week so NO chance of a March BFP. Looks like 2011 just aint my year!!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Right ladies I'm out for this month.
> Bloods came back at 44. Falling SLOOOOOWLY, so slowly I'll not be down to normal til next week so NO chance of a March BFP. Looks like 2011 just aint my year!!


:hugs: I'm sorry hun :( I know that is BEYOND frustrating. I'll be there with you! Let's shoot for Jan '12 babies!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss_C

CRC25 said:


> When are you suppose to be temping? I am day 3 of my cycle and I havent started is it too late to start tempting? :)

yuou start taking your temps when bleeding stops, it must be at the same time everyday before you get out of bed, literally open your eyes (optional!) reach out for thermometer and pop it in, vaginally is most accurate as open mouth sleeping etc can effect the temps. Even if you have to set your alarm to take temp and go back to sleep to ensure same time every day. Must be after at least 3 hours of solid sleep but not say midnight to 3am, maybe you get uo for a pee at 2am and then wake up at 6am and take temp this wl be accurate.

These temps post AF will give you your cover/baseline. Just before O many get a little dip then straight after O a temp shift upwards that has to be sustained for at least 3 days as progesterone raises temps and that is the hormone reeased after egg is released. between 6 and 10 dpo we hope to see a little dip again and then a sharp rise as this often signals implantation, we then need the temps to stay up up up to show pregnancy, I can tell if AF is coming due to a sharp drop in temps 2 days before she shows. After the little dip and the sharp rise is when an early hpt shoud pick up hcg thus giving an early positive test but a word of warning, many many of these ones may not turn into pregnancies they may be chemical. My doc says that a large percentage of eggs get fertilised and implant but the majority fail to continue to divide etc and it is only those women who are actively ttc that would know about these ones due to early testing etc. most would just assume their period is a day or 2 late and not for one moment know they were potentially pregnant.

Hope this helps


----------



## HappyMomm10

Hanskiz said:


> Right ladies I'm out for this month.
> Bloods came back at 44. Falling SLOOOOOWLY, so slowly I'll not be down to normal til next week so NO chance of a March BFP. Looks like 2011 just aint my year!!

Hanskiz im really sorry. hang in there. the sun will shine on you very soon :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz said:


> Right ladies I'm out for this month.
> Bloods came back at 44. Falling SLOOOOOWLY, so slowly I'll not be down to normal til next week so NO chance of a March BFP. Looks like 2011 just aint my year!!

Oh Hanskiz, Im so sorry. Have they given a reason for slow fall? I really hope they get down soon for you. Has the bleeding stopped now? 2011 might still be your year to be very pregnant!

Im trying to not think about anything at the moment, letting each day pass without thinking of signs and symptoms, its making me feel better actually. Just paying little attention to it until af comes then will start the soy and keep everything crossed!

Good luck to all you ladies due to test soon. 
Think a new thread is needed soon for april bfp!x:hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Oh Hanskiz, Im so sorry. Have they given a reason for slow fall? I really hope they get down soon for you. Has the bleeding stopped now? 2011 might still be your year to be very pregnant!
> 
> Im trying to not think about anything at the moment, letting each day pass without thinking of signs and symptoms, its making me feel better actually. Just paying little attention to it until af comes then will start the soy and keep everything crossed!
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies due to test soon.
> Think a new thread is needed soon for april bfp!x:hugs:

They've not given any reason. I think I'm just unlucky. I thought the bleeding had stopped but there has been a bit more this morning (sigh). To be honest now that I have given up I feel a bit better (sort of). I'm gutted but just resigned to being not pregnant for the next however long. I'm hoping for an early 2012 baby now and just concentrating on getting better. 
I'm having some acupuncture tomorrow so hoping that will help rebalance and relax me. 

I think you're right not to think about stuff. I had a crazy busy day at work yesterday and I felt great - not thinking about it all. I had a chat to one of my colleagues and she has had 8 m/c's - really put it in perspective for me.

I'll start a new thread when I can summon some enthusiasm!! 

:hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hanskiz, Im so sorry. Have they given a reason for slow fall? I really hope they get down soon for you. Has the bleeding stopped now? 2011 might still be your year to be very pregnant!
> 
> Im trying to not think about anything at the moment, letting each day pass without thinking of signs and symptoms, its making me feel better actually. Just paying little attention to it until af comes then will start the soy and keep everything crossed!
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies due to test soon.
> Think a new thread is needed soon for april bfp!x:hugs:
> 
> They've not given any reason. I think I'm just unlucky. I thought the bleeding had stopped but there has been a bit more this morning (sigh). To be honest now that I have given up I feel a bit better (sort of). I'm gutted but just resigned to being not pregnant for the next however long. I'm hoping for an early 2012 baby now and just concentrating on getting better.
> I'm having some acupuncture tomorrow so hoping that will help rebalance and relax me.
> 
> I think you're right not to think about stuff. I had a crazy busy day at work yesterday and I felt great - not thinking about it all. I had a chat to one of my colleagues and she has had 8 m/c's - really put it in perspective for me.
> 
> I'll start a new thread when I can summon some enthusiasm!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I think the acupuncture is going to be a good idea and maybe help speed things along for you.

"GO AWAY SPOTTING & HCG TO ZERO" VIBES for you!!!! :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

Oh, and I got AF today and I could NOT be happier. Sure, I *was* hoping to an extent I'd get a BFP right off the bat- but I know in the scheme of things- it's prolly better for my body to take a break anyway. One month to the day since the d&c.. and 1 month 5 days since this all started. I hope it's not a vicious AF and just like a normal one .. FX'd!


----------



## WoodyA

hollyw79 said:


> Oh, and I got AF today and I could NOT be happier. Sure, I *was* hoping to an extent I'd get a BFP right off the bat- but I know in the scheme of things- it's prolly better for my body to take a break anyway. One month to the day since the d&c.. and 1 month 5 days since this all started. I hope it's not a vicious AF and just like a normal one .. FX'd!

Yey! Glad your back on track!


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> "GO AWAY SPOTTING & HCG TO ZERO" VIBES for you!!!! :dust:

Thank you!!

Sorry to hear about af, but like you say.. more time to heal means a healthier pregnancy. :hugs:
I'm not going to TTC this month at all now - will see what happens with ntnp. I've got a lot on at work and obviously my body is all over the place so I think I need to sort things out and concentrate on work for now until I can summon the energy for TTC. I'm hoping af may show up fairly soon. I know for some people it's right after hCG hits zero so unless I ovulate I think that might happen to me some time next week. 
Having made the decision to stop thinking abou it and to regroup and build up my strength again I feel a lot calmer. I was so gutted about not having my children the perfect 2.5 year gap that I was hoping for I forgot about the bigger picture. There are many advantages to having a bigger gap too!!

ANYWAY, I'm taking my royal jelly (with bee pollen and propolis), my prenatal vitamins, drinking green tea and grapefruit juice and eating honey, so I feel like I'm making an effort!!

FX'd for all you testers - hopefully I'll be joining you in a couple of months. :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ I know 100% what you mean about not having your kids close together. I ALWAYS wanted that. I ended up getting divorced though and it took me FOUR YEARS after that to find my husband Brock and dated him 2 1/2 years before getting married- so now my son is 8. I never planned this happening and it makes me sad that my son won't know what it's like to have close siblings in age. I had 3 sisters who were all somewhat close to me and I am SO thankful for them. However, the fact that he ends up having another sibling at all is still a good thing- and with him being A LOT older- he is going to be my little helper PLUS he is very self sufficient. If anything- it will be easier for you to have your kids spaced apart... just finding the positive in all of it, ya know?

And that is how I felt this past month- I wasn't having sex every other day or anything. I DID do the opk's just so I could "learn" where my body was at and just in case I DID ovulate- which I did not. So I did do that- but it was very NTNP and I really enjoyed it honestly- more stress free. I went out and had some margaritas with my husband and just RELAXED .. knowing that it wouldn't be long before we were full force TTC again and NOT doing that. 

It sounds like you have a lot of good things going to help you.. so just stick with it and it WILL happen hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Thanks for all your support and advice Holly. It really means a lot to me. :flower:

Roll on April!!


----------



## WoodyA

Well I'm 99.99% sure I ovulated over the weekend. Just done my third opk and it was negative so I guess I caught the tail end when I started testing on Monday. I guess this puts me in the tww 

Gonna try not symptom spot but I'm already guilty tbh :(


----------



## Samantha675

WoodyA said:


> Well I'm 99.99% sure I ovulated over the weekend. Just done my third opk and it was negative so I guess I caught the tail end when I started testing on Monday. I guess this puts me in the tww
> 
> Gonna try not symptom spot but I'm already guilty tbh :(

You and me both! I got so excited yesterday because I had the slightest bit of cramping. Perfect timing for implantation. :dohh:


----------



## WoodyA

Samantha675 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm 99.99% sure I ovulated over the weekend. Just done my third opk and it was negative so I guess I caught the tail end when I started testing on Monday. I guess this puts me in the tww
> 
> Gonna try not symptom spot but I'm already guilty tbh :(
> 
> You and me both! I got so excited yesterday because I had the slightest bit of cramping. Perfect timing for implantation. :dohh:Click to expand...

I've had back pain everyday since ov on and off so I couldn't tell implantation even if it did happen!


----------



## Samantha675

hollyw79 said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hanskiz, Im so sorry. Have they given a reason for slow fall? I really hope they get down soon for you. Has the bleeding stopped now? 2011 might still be your year to be very pregnant!
> 
> Im trying to not think about anything at the moment, letting each day pass without thinking of signs and symptoms, its making me feel better actually. Just paying little attention to it until af comes then will start the soy and keep everything crossed!
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies due to test soon.
> Think a new thread is needed soon for april bfp!x:hugs:
> 
> They've not given any reason. I think I'm just unlucky. I thought the bleeding had stopped but there has been a bit more this morning (sigh). To be honest now that I have given up I feel a bit better (sort of). I'm gutted but just resigned to being not pregnant for the next however long. I'm hoping for an early 2012 baby now and just concentrating on getting better.
> I'm having some acupuncture tomorrow so hoping that will help rebalance and relax me.
> 
> I think you're right not to think about stuff. I had a crazy busy day at work yesterday and I felt great - not thinking about it all. I had a chat to one of my colleagues and she has had 8 m/c's - really put it in perspective for me.
> 
> I'll start a new thread when I can summon some enthusiasm!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think the acupuncture is going to be a good idea and maybe help speed things along for you.
> 
> "GO AWAY SPOTTING & HCG TO ZERO" VIBES for you!!!! :dust:Click to expand...


I have been seeing an acupuncturist who specializes in fertility and it is amazing. I have done acupuncture before, but her sessions are so amazingly relaxing. I have woken myself up snoring several times on the table. hehe. She is really into getting basal body temperature regulated, so that is what we are working on as mine seems all over the place.


----------



## Hanskiz

Samantha675 said:


> I've been seeing an acupuncturist who specializes in fertility and it is amazing. I have done acupuncture before, but her sessions are so amazingly relaxing. I have woken myself up snoring several times on the table. hehe. She is really into getting basal body temperature regulated, so that is what we are working on as mine seems all over the place.

Thanks for that. I shall ask about bbt when I go.
Mine is not a fertility specialist but she did cure me of insomnia when I was 13 and I have seen her a couple of times for various things inbetween. She is an amazing woman and has 'known' me since I was a kid. She treats my mum regularly too. I think she will be able to help me to recover from the m/c. It's been a very slow process so far and I'm hoping she can get me over this last hurdle of getting the hCG levels back down. I think she will also help me to prepare for another pregnancy so I'm looking forward to it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

Evening Hanskiz, I hope the acupuncture goes well for you. Ive heard great things about what they can do. Been taking things easy at home, trying to get back to normal. Work is hectic so keeping busy all day too. All in all its kept my mind off ttc which is strange as it consumed my thoughts a few days ago!:wacko:

Im still to test in a few weeks to check if Ive got my bfn yet, but think Ill leave it until sat (thatll be a week since last test that was +). Although Im not symptom spotting I do have quite bad af type cramps so feeling that could be around the corner. Could be coming I suppose as now at 20 days since erpc?? 

:hugs: for the AF arriving Holly. Hope is not a horrible one for you.x

Goodluck ladies in the tww.x


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Evening Hanskiz, I hope the acupuncture goes well for you. Ive heard great things about what they can do. Been taking things easy at home, trying to get back to normal. Work is hectic so keeping busy all day too. All in all its kept my mind off ttc which is strange as it consumed my thoughts a few days ago!:wacko:
> 
> Im still to test in a few weeks to check if Ive got my bfn yet, but think Ill leave it until sat (thatll be a week since last test that was +). Although Im not symptom spotting I do have quite bad af type cramps so feeling that could be around the corner. Could be coming I suppose as now at 20 days since erpc??
> 
> :hugs: for the AF arriving Holly. Hope is not a horrible one for you.x
> 
> Goodluck ladies in the tww.x

From what I hear- it's possible to get AF 20 days after the d&c.. anything after that IS considered AF so it could be around the corner. :thumbup:


----------



## HappyMomm10

i am so frustrated, i should have never gotten my hopes up at all. AF started today:growlmad:...really heavy too, shes not being nice to me either. super cramps and head ache, i think shes punishing me for getting excited....i was so happy for Friday to get here. but i knew i shouldn't have gotten my hopes up. :cry:


----------



## hollyw79

HappyMomm10 said:


> i am so frustrated, i should have never gotten my hopes up at all. AF started today:growlmad:...really heavy too, shes not being nice to me either. super cramps and head ache, i think shes punishing me for getting excited....i was so happy for Friday to get here. but i knew i shouldn't have gotten my hopes up. :cry:

I'm sorry my dear :( I know it's sooo upsetting to be disappointed.. it almost hurts to be hopeful. I hope it eases up for you! :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

So sorry HappyMomm10.:hugs:


----------



## Samantha675

That does suck HappyMama! I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am sorry happymomma!!!

:hugs:


----------



## HappyMomm10

just told my husband, he made me feel so much better, he is soo my rock.we have done this so many times i think he knows just what to say by now. LOL and thank you ladies for your condolences, it makes me feel better knowing some one else knows what im going through and can relate to how im feeling. 
but just a question, because i was spotting for so long how do i know what was the start of my actual menstrual period? was it when i started spotting or when it got heavy? because there was nothing some days and almost a heavy spotting on others so how do i know when i will ovulate again? totally confused :shrug:


----------



## Duffy

It sounds like everyone doing good  Its been insane busy so just reading the thread and catching up.


----------



## Miss_C

so so sorry happymomm - just sucks, it's devastating every single time and it just gets harder and harder. CD1 is the first day of full flow, so the day it gets heavy enough to need a pad or tampon, spotting is not considered the start of the cycle, only when it comes out on it's own not just when you wipe or poke!


----------



## CRC25

Miss_C said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> When are you suppose to be temping? I am day 3 of my cycle and I havent started is it too late to start tempting? :)
> 
> yuou start taking your temps when bleeding stops, it must be at the same time everyday before you get out of bed, literally open your eyes (optional!) reach out for thermometer and pop it in, vaginally is most accurate as open mouth sleeping etc can effect the temps. Even if you have to set your alarm to take temp and go back to sleep to ensure same time every day. Must be after at least 3 hours of solid sleep but not say midnight to 3am, maybe you get uo for a pee at 2am and then wake up at 6am and take temp this wl be accurate.
> 
> These temps post AF will give you your cover/baseline. Just before O many get a little dip then straight after O a temp shift upwards that has to be sustained for at least 3 days as progesterone raises temps and that is the hormone reeased after egg is released. between 6 and 10 dpo we hope to see a little dip again and then a sharp rise as this often signals implantation, we then need the temps to stay up up up to show pregnancy, I can tell if AF is coming due to a sharp drop in temps 2 days before she shows. After the little dip and the sharp rise is when an early hpt shoud pick up hcg thus giving an early positive test but a word of warning, many many of these ones may not turn into pregnancies they may be chemical. My doc says that a large percentage of eggs get fertilised and implant but the majority fail to continue to divide etc and it is only those women who are actively ttc that would know about these ones due to early testing etc. most would just assume their period is a day or 2 late and not for one moment know they were potentially pregnant.
> 
> Hope this helpsClick to expand...

Thank you so much! that was very helpful. Ok so im day 5 of my cycle so I just wait unitl the bleeding stops and start testing? Thank you so much for all the very helpful information.


----------



## CRC25

HappyMomm10 said:


> i am so frustrated, i should have never gotten my hopes up at all. AF started today:growlmad:...really heavy too, shes not being nice to me either. super cramps and head ache, i think shes punishing me for getting excited....i was so happy for Friday to get here. but i knew i shouldn't have gotten my hopes up. :cry:

Im so sorry that af arrived! you have to look at it as a postive b/c that only means you are closer to trying again! :) I hope that your af gives you a break. Mine started sunday and when it started it was bad,I had awful cramps but Im 5 days out now and feeling better and just thinking postive! Keep smiling and keep trying dont give up :) have a good week!


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hanskiz, Im so sorry. Have they given a reason for slow fall? I really hope they get down soon for you. Has the bleeding stopped now? 2011 might still be your year to be very pregnant!
> 
> Im trying to not think about anything at the moment, letting each day pass without thinking of signs and symptoms, its making me feel better actually. Just paying little attention to it until af comes then will start the soy and keep everything crossed!
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies due to test soon.
> Think a new thread is needed soon for april bfp!x:hugs:
> 
> They've not given any reason. I think I'm just unlucky. I thought the bleeding had stopped but there has been a bit more this morning (sigh). To be honest now that I have given up I feel a bit better (sort of). I'm gutted but just resigned to being not pregnant for the next however long. I'm hoping for an early 2012 baby now and just concentrating on getting better.
> I'm having some acupuncture tomorrow so hoping that will help rebalance and relax me.
> 
> I think you're right not to think about stuff. I had a crazy busy day at work yesterday and I felt great - not thinking about it all. I had a chat to one of my colleagues and she has had 8 m/c's - really put it in perspective for me.
> 
> I'll start a new thread when I can summon some enthusiasm!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope that your acupuncture went well. I started recieving it in Jan and never felt better!! :) I had slow droppping numbers. It took me 3 months to be back to 0 and I never had retained product my doctor told me that I just had dead placental cells just hanging around causing me to have a postive test. so I know how you feel and its very hard. but just remember to stay postive and try not to think about it.... which is very hard to do.... just continue to keep taking your prenatals and so on, and take care of yourself. let your body heal.... good luck to you and I hope your numbers keep droppping! :) Have a great week.


----------



## spellfairy

My Af came full throttle yesterday after two nights of spotting. a 28 day period (norm 30-34) so the prenatanals have shortened it:) ok so i went to holland and barrett and iam stocked up ... i was sooo gutted i didnt catch as i got a opk positive! shouldnt seen my man more that week:( boo hoo to his work being so far away.


----------



## HappyMomm10

CRC25 said:


> HappyMomm10 said:
> 
> 
> i am so frustrated, i should have never gotten my hopes up at all. AF started today:growlmad:...really heavy too, shes not being nice to me either. super cramps and head ache, i think shes punishing me for getting excited....i was so happy for Friday to get here. but i knew i shouldn't have gotten my hopes up. :cry:
> 
> Im so sorry that af arrived! you have to look at it as a postive b/c that only means you are closer to trying again! :) I hope that your af gives you a break. Mine started sunday and when it started it was bad,I had awful cramps but Im 5 days out now and feeling better and just thinking postive! Keep smiling and keep trying dont give up :) have a good week!Click to expand...

my husband is looking forward to the trying part again. lol im sorry yours started too. i hate it when its a bad one. i haven't given up hope yet! just a speed bump.! lol 
this one is bad but not as bad as the last one, at least not yet. thank you for your support! :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

AF sucks  I hate when mine starts.


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry duffy :hugs: and :dust: for next cycle


----------



## CRC25

spellfairy said:


> My Af came full throttle yesterday after two nights of spotting. a 28 day period (norm 30-34) so the prenatanals have shortened it:) ok so i went to holland and barrett and iam stocked up ... i was sooo gutted i didnt catch as i got a opk positive! shouldnt seen my man more that week:( boo hoo to his work being so far away.

Mine was the same... Im usually a 33 day period and my af came full force on 28 days... and I also had a postive opk.... It blows my mind if you catch ovulation about to happen and then after all the hard work you still dont get a BFP! so my question is if you didnt miss ovulation then why doesnt it happen? the egg just doesnt stick???


----------



## BabyBoyle

Joining you ladies if thats ok! Only 2 weeks left of March but thought id slip in :)

Good luck to you all! xx


----------



## CRC25

BabyBoyle said:


> Joining you ladies if thats ok! Only 2 weeks left of March but thought id slip in :)
> 
> Good luck to you all! xx

Welcome!!! :) March is slipping away! we all need to get busy! :flower:


----------



## CRC25

9babiesgone said:


> sorry duffy :hugs: and :dust: for next cycle

Hows the 2 week wait??? any good symptoms yet? :)


----------



## Gem09

The witch caught me out, 3 days early, not amused, so now im guessing i have a 26 day cycle and not a 28 like i use to before miscarrying! If ive worked it out correctly i should ov 30th March, will be making sure i have plenty of opk's! Heres hoping! Baby dust to all! x


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> Oh, and I got AF today and I could NOT be happier. Sure, I *was* hoping to an extent I'd get a BFP right off the bat- but I know in the scheme of things- it's prolly better for my body to take a break anyway. One month to the day since the d&c.. and 1 month 5 days since this all started. I hope it's not a vicious AF and just like a normal one .. FX'd!

A cycle is a good thing! only one step closer to trying again! glad to hear your good news. and I agree with you its a good thing for your body to take a break and get some rest. Were all getting closer to our BFP! Have a good week.


----------



## debzie

Hello everyone sending tonnes of hugs and pma. Just been catchong up pn the thread gosh its been a rollercoster of a month for most of you girlies. O just got my first positove opk today and have allmy usual ov is imminent symptoms. Might still get my march bfp. Fx. Good luck for next cycle all of u whom the witch got this month. And those hoping to get their bfn good luck too. X x


----------



## debzie

ssorry about the spelling on my new phone. x


----------



## CRC25

Gem09 said:


> The witch caught me out, 3 days early, not amused, so now im guessing i have a 26 day cycle and not a 28 like i use to before miscarrying! If ive worked it out correctly i should ov 30th March, will be making sure i have plenty of opk's! Heres hoping! Baby dust to all! x



Thats good that it came early gets you a step closer to being able to try again! Good idea on stocking up on opk's. Good luck to you and Baby dust back at ya! :)


----------



## pinkanhopeful

Hi all, I am hoping to get pregnant this year and was hoping that this would be the month as I would like a baby before the end of the year so come on girls baby :dust: to everyone


----------



## 9babiesgone

CRC25 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> sorry duffy :hugs: and :dust: for next cycle
> 
> Hows the 2 week wait??? any good symptoms yet? :)Click to expand...

a lot of symptoms, slight cramping, gas, twinges, increase in cm, exhaustion
I erally hope this is it for me. and i had a slight brown bleeding on the 11th. so hopefully good news.



pinkanhopeful said:


> Hi all, I am hoping to get pregnant this year and was hoping that this would be the month as I would like a baby before the end of the year so come on girls baby :dust: to everyone

:dust:

to everyone!!!


----------



## Duffy

My boobs are swollen but they do that when AF is near too


----------



## CRC25

9babiesgone said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> sorry duffy :hugs: and :dust: for next cycle
> 
> Hows the 2 week wait??? any good symptoms yet? :)Click to expand...
> 
> a lot of symptoms, slight cramping, gas, twinges, increase in cm, exhaustion
> I erally hope this is it for me. and i had a slight brown bleeding on the 11th. so hopefully good news.
> 
> 
> 
> pinkanhopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I am hoping to get pregnant this year and was hoping that this would be the month as I would like a baby before the end of the year so come on girls baby :dust: to everyoneClick to expand...
> 
> :dust:
> 
> to everyone!!!Click to expand...

Oh gosh! how exciting! keep us posted. Im praying for ya.... Have a good weekend. :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!! sending you :dust: 

You too!!


----------



## TTC Again

Can I join the fun? I'm 3 DPO today, so I'm in for a March BFP and a December baby! Well, fingers crossed. I hate and love the TWW at the same time. Glad to not have to go it alone. 

Lots of sticky baby dust to you all! We all deserve something GREAT in 2011.


----------



## Samantha675

I am so happy and excited. I just got my :bfp: 

I wish all you other March hopefuls loads of luck and plenty of 


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hollyw79

Samantha675 said:


> I am so happy and excited. I just got my :bfp:
> 
> I wish all you other March hopefuls loads of luck and plenty of
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

AWESOME!! :happydance: I wish you a happy sticky gluey healthy 9 months hun! :hugs:


----------



## lintu

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: yeahy sam xxxxx congrats hun xx h&h 9mths :hugs:


----------



## Duffy

congrats sweetie


----------



## debzie

Congratulations. Another bfp. X


----------



## Miss_C

:happydance: congrats Sam!! Don't run away, keep us posted on how you are progressing and how sticky this one is. Stick little one stick!!

Here's hoping you've now lifted the lid off the bfp's for the rest of us in this last half of March!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

really need some hope. any hope at all


----------



## Duffy

I took a test this morning a big fat NO! So I'm off to pay some pads and tampons for this weeks/My period is not due until the 25 so I will retest in a couple of days  I start a new job this coming week too!


----------



## CRC25

Samantha675 said:


> I am so happy and excited. I just got my :bfp:
> 
> I wish all you other March hopefuls loads of luck and plenty of
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

yah! :) Congrats thats awesome! got any advice to all of us trying??? you take prenatals did you test w/ opk's? any suggestions for us??? Congrats again! how exciting! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Samantha675

CRC25 said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> I am so happy and excited. I just got my :bfp:
> 
> I wish all you other March hopefuls loads of luck and plenty of
> 
> yah! :) Congrats thats awesome! got any advice to all of us trying??? you take prenatals did you test w/ opk's? any suggestions for us??? Congrats again! how exciting! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months for you! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you.

Yes, I have always taken my prenatals, since I am still nursing my son. I used OPKs and temped. I have also been taking Kava, CoQ10 and Royal Jelly. I also have been going to an acupuncture specializing in fertility and she has given me some tinctures to take (really foul tinctures). I also follow her advice on eating cooling foods before ovulation and warming foods after.


----------



## TTC Again

Samantha675 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> I am so happy and excited. I just got my :bfp:
> 
> I wish all you other March hopefuls loads of luck and plenty of
> 
> yah! :) Congrats thats awesome! got any advice to all of us trying??? you take prenatals did you test w/ opk's? any suggestions for us??? Congrats again! how exciting! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months for you! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I have always taken my prenatals, since I am still nursing my son. I used OPKs and temped. I have also been taking Kava, CoQ10 and Royal Jelly. I also have been going to an acupuncture specializing in fertility and she has given me some tinctures to take (really foul tinctures). I also follow her advice on eating cooling foods before ovulation and warming foods after.Click to expand...

Very interested in knowing what you mean by "cooling" and "warming" foods. I've never heard of that before. Congratulations!


----------



## Cornish

Congratulations Samantha675!!! Brilliant news on a March BFP! :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

Samantha675 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> I am so happy and excited. I just got my :bfp:
> 
> I wish all you other March hopefuls loads of luck and plenty of
> 
> yah! :) Congrats thats awesome! got any advice to all of us trying??? you take prenatals did you test w/ opk's? any suggestions for us??? Congrats again! how exciting! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months for you! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I have always taken my prenatals, since I am still nursing my son. I used OPKs and temped. I have also been taking Kava, CoQ10 and Royal Jelly. I also have been going to an acupuncture specializing in fertility and she has given me some tinctures to take (really foul tinctures). I also follow her advice on eating cooling foods before ovulation and warming foods after.Click to expand...

Awesome! I also am receiving acupuncture which is amazing! what are tinctures??? and what is kava and royal jelly do? I started tempting this month for the first time and Im gonna give opks a try too! Congrats again!!!! :)


----------



## Samantha675

TTC Again said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> I am so happy and excited. I just got my :bfp:
> 
> I wish all you other March hopefuls loads of luck and plenty of
> 
> yah! :) Congrats thats awesome! got any advice to all of us trying??? you take prenatals did you test w/ opk's? any suggestions for us??? Congrats again! how exciting! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months for you! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I have always taken my prenatals, since I am still nursing my son. I used OPKs and temped. I have also been taking Kava, CoQ10 and Royal Jelly. I also have been going to an acupuncture specializing in fertility and she has given me some tinctures to take (really foul tinctures). I also follow her advice on eating cooling foods before ovulation and warming foods after.Click to expand...
> 
> Very interested in knowing what you mean by "cooling" and "warming" foods. I've never heard of that before. Congratulations!Click to expand...


This is from the paper work I was given:

During the follicular phase, temperatures should be below 97.2 to allow for follicular development and increasing estrogen levels. If temps are too high, CM will dry up and egg quality can be expected to be poor with the eggs having a more dense and imprenetrable nova. Higher follicular temps also correlate with elevated FSH levels.

When we can lower the basal temps, we usually see an improvement in the CM, FSH levels and equality.

During this phase of the cycle eating foods from the yin category and avoid foods from the yang category. Yin and Yang are opposite of each other. Yin is cold/cool and Yang is hot/warm.

Cooling foods:
Fruit, tofu, edamame, seaweeds, black beans, millet, barley, wheat, rice, mung beans, blueberry, cucumbers, kudzu, bananas, spirulina, hibiscus mint tea, bland foods.

Warming foods:
Curry, chicken, chai tea, black peppercorn, ginger, chinnamon bark, garlic, chives, scallions. leek, quinoa, onion, lamb, trout, salmon, walnut, oysters, shrimp, buckwheat. 

All food should be cooked during the luteal (2nd) phase of your cycle, even fruit. Your body is trying to raise it temps so that it can produce abundant progesterone.


----------



## Samantha675

CRC25 said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> I am so happy and excited. I just got my :bfp:
> 
> I wish all you other March hopefuls loads of luck and plenty of
> 
> yah! :) Congrats thats awesome! got any advice to all of us trying??? you take prenatals did you test w/ opk's? any suggestions for us??? Congrats again! how exciting! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months for you! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I have always taken my prenatals, since I am still nursing my son. I used OPKs and temped. I have also been taking Kava, CoQ10 and Royal Jelly. I also have been going to an acupuncture specializing in fertility and she has given me some tinctures to take (really foul tinctures). I also follow her advice on eating cooling foods before ovulation and warming foods after.Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! I also am receiving acupuncture which is amazing! what are tinctures??? and what is kava and royal jelly do? I started tempting this month for the first time and Im gonna give opks a try too! Congrats again!!!! :)Click to expand...


Well, tincture is the wrong word to use since it it isn't an alcohol based extraction. It is just a herbal tonic she mixes that is supposed to help warm my basal body temperature up.

Kava is good for ovulation, and I forget what Royal Jelly is good for. I read about it in Making Babies by Dr. David Sami. It is a really good book to read when you are trying. It pointed out a couple of things I was doing that hindered trying. Like taking too much vitamin C can make your CM acidic, but once you are pregnant it helps build a strong amniotic sac. 
I know there is a Kava thread somewhere in the TTC, and maybe a Royal Jelly one too.


----------



## Miss_C

mornin ladies, well I am still hoping to be pregnant in March. I think I am 1dpo today although testing wil probably be in April if I get that far!!

poop to the bfn duffy - you are still in it until witch shows so keep your chin up.

Thanks for the tips Sam on cooling and warming foods, I've not seen that before either.


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> I am so happy and excited. I just got my :bfp:
> 
> I wish all you other March hopefuls loads of luck and plenty of
> 
> yah! :) Congrats thats awesome! got any advice to all of us trying??? you take prenatals did you test w/ opk's? any suggestions for us??? Congrats again! how exciting! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months for you! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I have always taken my prenatals, since I am still nursing my son. I used OPKs and temped. I have also been taking Kava, CoQ10 and Royal Jelly. I also have been going to an acupuncture specializing in fertility and she has given me some tinctures to take (really foul tinctures). I also follow her advice on eating cooling foods before ovulation and warming foods after.Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! I also am receiving acupuncture which is amazing! what are tinctures??? and what is kava and royal jelly do? I started tempting this month for the first time and Im gonna give opks a try too! Congrats again!!!! :)Click to expand...

Royal Jelly is good for both you and your DH. I just started taking it myself. 
Here are some links:

https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html

https://www.fertilefoods.com/healthy-pregnancy/fertility/royal-jelly-for-fertility/

I think I have some more in my journal.. first few pages too if you want to take a peeksie! I'm a fan.. I bought it and it tastes sooooo good too.. the one that I bought is delicious- takes like honey icing!


----------



## CRC25

Samantha675 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> I am so happy and excited. I just got my :bfp:
> 
> I wish all you other March hopefuls loads of luck and plenty of
> 
> yah! :) Congrats thats awesome! got any advice to all of us trying??? you take prenatals did you test w/ opk's? any suggestions for us??? Congrats again! how exciting! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months for you! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I have always taken my prenatals, since I am still nursing my son. I used OPKs and temped. I have also been taking Kava, CoQ10 and Royal Jelly. I also have been going to an acupuncture specializing in fertility and she has given me some tinctures to take (really foul tinctures). I also follow her advice on eating cooling foods before ovulation and warming foods after.Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! I also am receiving acupuncture which is amazing! what are tinctures??? and what is kava and royal jelly do? I started tempting this month for the first time and Im gonna give opks a try too! Congrats again!!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, tincture is the wrong word to use since it it isn't an alcohol based extraction. It is just a herbal tonic she mixes that is supposed to help warm my basal body temperature up.
> 
> Kava is good for ovulation, and I forget what Royal Jelly is good for. I read about it in Making Babies by Dr. David Sami. It is a really good book to read when you are trying. It pointed out a couple of things I was doing that hindered trying. Like taking too much vitamin C can make your CM acidic, but once you are pregnant it helps build a strong amniotic sac.
> I know there is a Kava thread somewhere in the TTC, and maybe a Royal Jelly one too.Click to expand...

Ok. Thank you! I have been taking a herbal mixture as well... and its awful.. its help me regulate my cycle! I will have to read about the kava and royal jelly. and will def. have to check out the book. thank you so much for the helpful information. Good luck again! :)


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> I am so happy and excited. I just got my :bfp:
> 
> I wish all you other March hopefuls loads of luck and plenty of
> 
> yah! :) Congrats thats awesome! got any advice to all of us trying??? you take prenatals did you test w/ opk's? any suggestions for us??? Congrats again! how exciting! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months for you! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I have always taken my prenatals, since I am still nursing my son. I used OPKs and temped. I have also been taking Kava, CoQ10 and Royal Jelly. I also have been going to an acupuncture specializing in fertility and she has given me some tinctures to take (really foul tinctures). I also follow her advice on eating cooling foods before ovulation and warming foods after.Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! I also am receiving acupuncture which is amazing! what are tinctures??? and what is kava and royal jelly do? I started tempting this month for the first time and Im gonna give opks a try too! Congrats again!!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Royal Jelly is good for both you and your DH. I just started taking it myself.
> Here are some links:
> 
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html
> 
> https://www.fertilefoods.com/healthy-pregnancy/fertility/royal-jelly-for-fertility/
> 
> I think I have some more in my journal.. first few pages too if you want to take a peeksie! I'm a fan.. I bought it and it tastes sooooo good too.. the one that I bought is delicious- takes like honey icing!Click to expand...

ok, I will check out the links and read about the royal jelly! yah something that is good for you and taste good. Finally!!! thanks :)


----------



## TTC Again

thanks for the info on cooling and warming foods. Very interested and maybe I'll try that if this cycle doesn't work out.

I'm 7 DPO today. Yesterday had a temp dip but today it's way up, so we'll see. While I know this could be just due to regular hormone changes post-O, I'm praying that it could be implantation related!!!


----------



## CRC25

So I decided to do a opk today and it was postive today is cd10.... so I usually ovulate on day 14. but I used a digital one today and it came up a smiley face which is postive! so it said that you would ovulate in up to 48hrs... said it shows your 2 most fertile days. so Im so confused. lol. and im doing temps for the first time ever... so what should my temps be doing? will they go up after or before ovulation??? any answers would help! thanks girls! :)


----------



## Miss_C

you will quite often find that your temp dips just a little bit before O but after O it should go up and then stay up for at least 3 days, it's what they call a sustained upward shift.

now off you go and grab that man of yours!


good luck


----------



## CRC25

Miss_C said:


> you will quite often find that your temp dips just a little bit before O but after O it should go up and then stay up for at least 3 days, it's what they call a sustained upward shift.
> 
> now off you go and grab that man of yours!
> 
> 
> good luck

Thank you so much! I get so excited over a postive OPK! its so silly. ok im going to keep watching my temps. thanks so much! :) Off I go! :happydance:


----------



## Samantha675

I had sex the day before I got my positive OPK, and every night for 4 nights. Once your temp shifts higher, then you have ovulated. You want to have had sex before then. It's best to have sperm waiting on the egg than the egg waiting on the sperm since it only has a 12-24 hour window to be fertilized.


----------



## WoodyA

I had pain/cramping 11/12/13 march
Did an opk Monday 14 almost positive
Tuesday 15 very feint 
Wednesday 16 totally White
I presumed I had already ovulated which was good as we have bd every day from Thursday!!
That would make me 9-11 dpo today

I did another opk Monday and it was very very feint again
Today i did one and it is positive (half the line is darker than control)

So now I'm worried as we haven't bd since Saturday night!!
You think if I am ovulating I could still catch it if we bd from now on?!


----------



## hollyw79

Yes! you can still catch it! The + means you will surge in the next 6-48 hours and then you have 12-24 hours after you release the egg.. so still FOR SURE time!!! Get busy hun!! :dust:


----------



## CRC25

Samantha675 said:


> I had sex the day before I got my positive OPK, and every night for 4 nights. Once your temp shifts higher, then you have ovulated. You want to have had sex before then. It's best to have sperm waiting on the egg than the egg waiting on the sperm since it only has a 12-24 hour window to be fertilized.

Ok. We did have sex the day before the postive opk and then last night and I did another one today and it was still postive so we will do it again tonight. sorry tmi.... My husband as allergies so bad so if not for that we would do it this afternoon too! lol.. dang allergies... my temp hasnt went up yet... i Keep watching it. as this is the first time I have ever charted temps. I just dont know how women dont get pregnant easier if they see when they are ovulating and they have sex... is it the egg and sperm dont get implanted?? so confusing. lol..... another personal question did you have sex any certain way? Ive read missionary and my sister n law just had my neice 3 days ago and she told me doggy style.... I read just not to be on top, and did you also lay there w/ a pillow for 20 mins after?? Im really hoping to do everything I can to make this happen. lol. thanks for all your helpful information.


----------



## meekiesmommy

i hope i am pregnant this month. I had a dream a week ago that i was in labor and had a baby boy.. then 2 days later my grandma call s me and tells me she just had the same dream and on the full moon my husband randomly says i think your pregnant..:) now my hopes are up...what do u guys think.. i know it's silly


----------



## debzie

crc25 if have you watched the great sperm race if ur in the uk its on 4od if anywhere else its on you tube. Its so good at answering all of your questions. They recommend any good sex is the best sex they call it Gourmet sex. If you watch it you will know why it is so hard to get preggers. Good Luck.

Meekiesmommy no I would too get my hopes up. I do strongly believe in things like that. I ovulated on the full moon this cycle, which I know is totally wrong when you should really expect af at the full moon but I still think it has some significance. Good luck hunny. x


----------



## Miss_C

well according to FF I haven't O'd yet but I am positive I did on cd13 so that would make me 4dpo, I chnged my settings to the research ond got cross hairs so who knows what's happening or happened. My pre O temps are way higher than normal and my post O temps are lower than normal. It's all a bit weird really. so I could potentiall test on thu 31st March at 11dpo to squeeze into March but AF would be due around 3rd or 4th.

Thena again this thread is pregnant in March not test in march isn't it!!!


----------



## debzie

hello miss c yeah its pregnant in march. My af is due between the 30th and 2nd so I will be testing in march. Full moon ovulation gota mean something.


----------



## Miss_C

debzie said:


> hello miss c yeah its pregnant in march. My af is due between the 30th and 2nd so I will be testing in march. Full moon ovulation gota mean something.

where's the like button :thumbup:


----------



## Samantha675

CRC25 said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> I had sex the day before I got my positive OPK, and every night for 4 nights. Once your temp shifts higher, then you have ovulated. You want to have had sex before then. It's best to have sperm waiting on the egg than the egg waiting on the sperm since it only has a 12-24 hour window to be fertilized.
> 
> Ok. We did have sex the day before the postive opk and then last night and I did another one today and it was still postive so we will do it again tonight. sorry tmi.... My husband as allergies so bad so if not for that we would do it this afternoon too! lol.. dang allergies... my temp hasnt went up yet... i Keep watching it. as this is the first time I have ever charted temps. I just dont know how women dont get pregnant easier if they see when they are ovulating and they have sex... is it the egg and sperm dont get implanted?? so confusing. lol..... another personal question did you have sex any certain way? Ive read missionary and my sister n law just had my neice 3 days ago and she told me doggy style.... I read just not to be on top, and did you also lay there w/ a pillow for 20 mins after?? Im really hoping to do everything I can to make this happen. lol. thanks for all your helpful information.Click to expand...


If you do watch the Great Sperm Race, it puts it into perspective. IF some 250,000,000 sperm are released upon ejaculation, only a handful actually make it to the fallopian tube. Once there, they have to be there at the right time. Then the egg has to be perfect, and so does the winning sperm. Any abnormalities, it probably won't implant. It's amazing when you really study reproduction that ANY one ever gets pregnant much less has a baby. 

We always had sex missionary. Its the best baby making position. I also made sure to have an orgasm after my DH, as the motion of the cervix during climax help scoop up the sperm. It also alters the Ph to make it more sperm friendly in the vagina or uterus, can't remember which. I ditched the pillow because if you get too much angle then the sperm is going to pool behind the cervix. But I do stay in bed, since we always have sex before bed. 


For me it was a CM issue. I didnt' have enough, and didn't realize it till my 8th cycle. When I got pregnant in December, I had been reading some racy romance novels to get in the mood, and it made a big difference to the amount of CM I produced that day. Since we only had sex that once, I know exactly when I got pregnant and what I had done differently. So this month I did the same, and it worked for us.


----------



## CRC25

Samantha675 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> I had sex the day before I got my positive OPK, and every night for 4 nights. Once your temp shifts higher, then you have ovulated. You want to have had sex before then. It's best to have sperm waiting on the egg than the egg waiting on the sperm since it only has a 12-24 hour window to be fertilized.
> 
> Ok. We did have sex the day before the postive opk and then last night and I did another one today and it was still postive so we will do it again tonight. sorry tmi.... My husband as allergies so bad so if not for that we would do it this afternoon too! lol.. dang allergies... my temp hasnt went up yet... i Keep watching it. as this is the first time I have ever charted temps. I just dont know how women dont get pregnant easier if they see when they are ovulating and they have sex... is it the egg and sperm dont get implanted?? so confusing. lol..... another personal question did you have sex any certain way? Ive read missionary and my sister n law just had my neice 3 days ago and she told me doggy style.... I read just not to be on top, and did you also lay there w/ a pillow for 20 mins after?? Im really hoping to do everything I can to make this happen. lol. thanks for all your helpful information.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you do watch the Great Sperm Race, it puts it into perspective. IF some 250,000,000 sperm are released upon ejaculation, only a handful actually make it to the fallopian tube. Once there, they have to be there at the right time. Then the egg has to be perfect, and so does the winning sperm. Any abnormalities, it probably won't implant. It's amazing when you really study reproduction that ANY one ever gets pregnant much less has a baby.
> 
> We always had sex missionary. Its the best baby making position. I also made sure to have an orgasm after my DH, as the motion of the cervix during climax help scoop up the sperm. It also alters the Ph to make it more sperm friendly in the vagina or uterus, can't remember which. I ditched the pillow because if you get too much angle then the sperm is going to pool behind the cervix. But I do stay in bed, since we always have sex before bed.
> 
> 
> For me it was a CM issue. I didnt' have enough, and didn't realize it till my 8th cycle. When I got pregnant in December, I had been reading some racy romance novels to get in the mood, and it made a big difference to the amount of CM I produced that day. Since we only had sex that once, I know exactly when I got pregnant and what I had done differently. So this month I did the same, and it worked for us.Click to expand...

I will have to watch youtube tom.and check it out. My acupuncturist was explaining to me that it is a great miracle that women do even become pregnant b/c of all the work that goes into it. So i am very curious to see this video.And I also have heard about having an orgasm after your husband. And I have never heard of the sperm going behind the cervix, how scary! What do you mean by cm issues? Like a lack of cm during ovulation?? and I will def. be sure to use missionary everytime now!! thanks so much for the info and Im going to watch that on youtube tom... and what does ovulation pain/twinges feel like....? I have this on and off pain on my left side of my abdomen near my ovary... wasnt sure never really tried to listen to my body before. :)


----------



## CRC25

debzie said:


> crc25 if have you watched the great sperm race if ur in the uk its on 4od if anywhere else its on you tube. Its so good at answering all of your questions. They recommend any good sex is the best sex they call it Gourmet sex. If you watch it you will know why it is so hard to get preggers. Good Luck.
> 
> Meekiesmommy no I would too get my hopes up. I do strongly believe in things like that. I ovulated on the full moon this cycle, which I know is totally wrong when you should really expect af at the full moon but I still think it has some significance. Good luck hunny. x

Thank you so much!! I am so going to watch it on you tube tom. I cant wait! :)


----------



## lintu

I'm on CD 13 trying the SMEP this mth, but found I'm a little dry (TMI) I don't know if it's hormones or my head, little nervous bout getting PG again. I bought some conceive plus the other day, first night with it last night and it's really good, feels more natural than preseed. 

Anyone else found this or anyone use conceive plus before??


----------



## Samantha675

CRC25 said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> I had sex the day before I got my positive OPK, and every night for 4 nights. Once your temp shifts higher, then you have ovulated. You want to have had sex before then. It's best to have sperm waiting on the egg than the egg waiting on the sperm since it only has a 12-24 hour window to be fertilized.
> 
> Ok. We did have sex the day before the postive opk and then last night and I did another one today and it was still postive so we will do it again tonight. sorry tmi.... My husband as allergies so bad so if not for that we would do it this afternoon too! lol.. dang allergies... my temp hasnt went up yet... i Keep watching it. as this is the first time I have ever charted temps. I just dont know how women dont get pregnant easier if they see when they are ovulating and they have sex... is it the egg and sperm dont get implanted?? so confusing. lol..... another personal question did you have sex any certain way? Ive read missionary and my sister n law just had my neice 3 days ago and she told me doggy style.... I read just not to be on top, and did you also lay there w/ a pillow for 20 mins after?? Im really hoping to do everything I can to make this happen. lol. thanks for all your helpful information.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you do watch the Great Sperm Race, it puts it into perspective. IF some 250,000,000 sperm are released upon ejaculation, only a handful actually make it to the fallopian tube. Once there, they have to be there at the right time. Then the egg has to be perfect, and so does the winning sperm. Any abnormalities, it probably won't implant. It's amazing when you really study reproduction that ANY one ever gets pregnant much less has a baby.
> 
> We always had sex missionary. Its the best baby making position. I also made sure to have an orgasm after my DH, as the motion of the cervix during climax help scoop up the sperm. It also alters the Ph to make it more sperm friendly in the vagina or uterus, can't remember which. I ditched the pillow because if you get too much angle then the sperm is going to pool behind the cervix. But I do stay in bed, since we always have sex before bed.
> 
> 
> For me it was a CM issue. I didnt' have enough, and didn't realize it till my 8th cycle. When I got pregnant in December, I had been reading some racy romance novels to get in the mood, and it made a big difference to the amount of CM I produced that day. Since we only had sex that once, I know exactly when I got pregnant and what I had done differently. So this month I did the same, and it worked for us.Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to watch youtube tom.and check it out. My acupuncturist was explaining to me that it is a great miracle that women do even become pregnant b/c of all the work that goes into it. So i am very curious to see this video.And I also have heard about having an orgasm after your husband. And I have never heard of the sperm going behind the cervix, how scary! What do you mean by cm issues? Like a lack of cm during ovulation?? and I will def. be sure to use missionary everytime now!! thanks so much for the info and Im going to watch that on youtube tom... and what does ovulation pain/twinges feel like....? I have this on and off pain on my left side of my abdomen near my ovary... wasnt sure never really tried to listen to my body before. :)Click to expand...



I had a lack of CM, I think due to the fact I am still breastfeeding. CM is vitally important to conception as it allows the sperm to reach the cervix. 

When I feel ovulation it is just a sharp little pinch, if I draw a line from my hip inwards, and from my inner thigh up, where they meet is basically where my ovary is, and that is where I feel the sharp pinch, and it only last a few seconds.


----------



## CRC25

lintu said:


> I'm on CD 13 trying the SMEP this mth, but found I'm a little dry (TMI) I don't know if it's hormones or my head, little nervous bout getting PG again. I bought some conceive plus the other day, first night with it last night and it's really good, feels more natural than preseed.
> 
> Anyone else found this or anyone use conceive plus before??

I recently just bought preseed... but im too scared too use it! never heard of conceive plus before. Im nervous to use any of it scared it will alter things. what is smep? I am CD 12 today!


----------



## TTC Again

I used Preseed and got pregnant that cycle - lost that pregnancy, but regardless, I think it worked really well. The instructions say the inject it into yourself, but we just used it like we would use regular lube (sorry if TMI) to just add a little more "wettness". Good luck!


----------



## Miss_C

I got up waaaaaay too early this morning and spent time playing with my charts after I had quite a high jump this morning and I found that all my charts bar one have me at almost the exact same temp at 5dpo following a dip at 4dpo and when compared with last cyle back in November my dots are on top of each other for today - how weird is that - our bodies are amazing aren't they! Now I need a dip tomorrow and then a massive jump on Sunday and things will look really hopeful!!

Damn charts - it's an obsession!! 

CRC - SMEP = sperm meets egg plan

I am going to get some pre-seed or something similar next cycle if not lucky this one, I just figure every little bit helps, although the green tea really does help but I figure if I get some pre-seed we can try a few days longer as before I get the ewcm it's dry as the sahara so if we can get a 5 or 6 day before session happening and keep going from there I guess there is a chance we may get some more waiting for eggy - anything to increase chances hey!! AND if it is an early spermie that gets it we may have more of a chance for a girl which I know hubby would love!!

I think the reasion they say inject it in is to get some right up into the cervix as well rather than losing it all in the vagina so maybe we will do both.

But fxed we won;t have to but if we do then there is nothing like planning ahead!!


----------



## lintu

CRC25 said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD 13 trying the SMEP this mth, but found I'm a little dry (TMI) I don't know if it's hormones or my head, little nervous bout getting PG again. I bought some conceive plus the other day, first night with it last night and it's really good, feels more natural than preseed.
> 
> Anyone else found this or anyone use conceive plus before??
> 
> I recently just bought preseed... but im too scared too use it! never heard of conceive plus before. Im nervous to use any of it scared it will alter things. what is smep? I am CD 12 today!Click to expand...

My DH didnt take to the preseed, said it was too slippery :haha::blush::haha: he likes the concieve plus more :shrug: as long as it helps im not fussed:shrug:

We use preseed a little in december when i caught, not tons thou cos DH didnt like it, just enough to erm get things going :haha:

SMEP, is the sperm meets egg plan, worth a shot!

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## 9babiesgone

:cry: I am so dang emotional today.


----------



## Jenn79ca

Hi all! I am a new member to Baby and Bump this is my first posting. My husband and I are are hoping for a BFP this month. We are TTC after having been pregnant for the first time this past December 2010. I was pregnant for 9 weeks until Feb 5th, when having an ultrasound there no longer was a heart beating. My husband and I were devastated. My doctor called it a missed miscarriage as I continued to be pregnant and my numbers continued to stay high until the actual miscarriage experience occurred Feb 25th, 2011, in which I had a complete miscarriage. 2 weeks later on March 12th, I beleive I had EWCM and quickly tested using a clear blue digital OPK which *smiled* at me and showed a positive, so we DTD that evening and the next evening. I am now on 12dpo and waiting 2 more days until I take a HPT. I am so hoping for a BFP. Fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone hoping that this is our month.


----------



## hollyw79

Jenn79ca said:


> Hi all! I am a new member to Baby and Bump this is my first posting. My husband and I are are hoping for a BFP this month. We are TTC after having been pregnant for the first time this past December 2010. I was pregnant for 9 weeks until Feb 5th, when having an ultrasound there no longer was a heart beating. My husband and I were devastated. My doctor called it a missed miscarriage as I continued to be pregnant and my numbers continued to stay high until the actual miscarriage experience occurred Feb 25th, 2011, in which I had a complete miscarriage. 2 weeks later on March 12th, I beleive I had EWCM and quickly tested using a clear blue digital OPK which *smiled* at me and showed a positive, so we DTD that evening and the next evening. I am now on 12dpo and waiting 2 more days until I take a HPT. I am so hoping for a BFP. Fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone hoping that this is our month.

:dust: Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## CRC25

TTC Again said:


> I used Preseed and got pregnant that cycle - lost that pregnancy, but regardless, I think it worked really well. The instructions say the inject it into yourself, but we just used it like we would use regular lube (sorry if TMI) to just add a little more "wettness". Good luck!

Ive read many women saying they used it the same way you did.... Thinking of giving it a try tonight as Im suppose to be ovulating today! :)


----------



## CRC25

Jenn79ca said:


> Hi all! I am a new member to Baby and Bump this is my first posting. My husband and I are are hoping for a BFP this month. We are TTC after having been pregnant for the first time this past December 2010. I was pregnant for 9 weeks until Feb 5th, when having an ultrasound there no longer was a heart beating. My husband and I were devastated. My doctor called it a missed miscarriage as I continued to be pregnant and my numbers continued to stay high until the actual miscarriage experience occurred Feb 25th, 2011, in which I had a complete miscarriage. 2 weeks later on March 12th, I beleive I had EWCM and quickly tested using a clear blue digital OPK which *smiled* at me and showed a positive, so we DTD that evening and the next evening. I am now on 12dpo and waiting 2 more days until I take a HPT. I am so hoping for a BFP. Fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone hoping that this is our month.

Welcome! sorry about your loss! :( thats awesome that you caught the postive Opk! good luck and lots of baby dust to you! :) what day will you test? day 14??


----------



## HappyMomm10

Samantha675 said:


> I am so happy and excited. I just got my :bfp:
> 
> I wish all you other March hopefuls loads of luck and plenty of
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


that's so great! congrats! :happydance:


----------



## spellfairy

i ve used the preseed and soy and epo this month.. also taking baby aspirin in hope i wont mc again:( 

fixed for everyone xxx


----------



## Miss_C

woo hoo Samantha!!! stick little one stick!!!!


8dpo today and my temp is still rising hit 37c today, as a stand alone chart it looks good but when I overlay previous cycles both pregnant and not pregnant nothing spectacular stands out. I feel completely normal am down 5.2kgs in 30 days so very happy about that, still a long way to go so maybe ziggy is waiting until I am skinnier to make me fat again


----------

